# Darum ist Skylake der bessere Gaming PC!



## Andinistrator (16. September 2015)

[size=+2]*Grundlage*[/size]
- ein (komplett) neuer Gaming-PC wird benötigt
- ggf. mit den Featues 2015 wie z.B. DDR4, M.2, oder USB 3.1 (verfügbar auf den Plattformen Skylake und Haswell-E)

_Selbstverständlich spielt die dedizierte GPU die größte Rolle bei einem Gaming PC, außerhalb dessen gibt es aber weitere Punkte. Was ist also neu an Skylake?_

Stand September 2015.

Zusammenfassend hier aus zahlreichen Diskussionen Infomaterial, warum ein Skylake sich besser für einen reinen Gaming PC eignet und warum du vielleicht diesen in Erwägung ziehen solltest. 

Natürlich ist es ein Reizthema für alle Haswell(-E)-Anhänger , bringt euch aber vielleicht auch den entscheidenden Hinweis. Gern nehme ich den ggf. auslösenden ausgelösten Sh....storm zur "Wahrheitsfindung" auf mich.  Haswell(-E) Plattformen bieten andere Vorteile und werden nicht umsonst Enthusiasten-Plattform genannt, hier geht aber um einen reinen Gaming PC und um die Vorteile der Skylake CPU bzw. warum Haswell(-E)'s mögliche 6-8-Kern-CPUs keine Vorteile (zum Thema) bieten.

Meine Intension ist es allen eine Hilfe zu bieten, 
- die zwischen Haswell und Skylake schwanken 
- ob der _"Aufpreis?"_ sich lohnt (Unterschied zwischen "günstig" und "billig")
- warum teurere Haswell-E Sockel keinen spürbaren Vorteil bieten

*Die Evolution - Z170 Chipsatz*


Spoiler



Dazu kurz Eckdaten:
PCI 2.0 = 500MB/s | PCI 3.0 = 985 MB/S
PEG lanes = PCI 3.0, i.d.R x16 Verbindung zwischen CPU und CPU - "northbridge"
PCH lanes = Verbindung der Pheripherie (SATA, LAN Controller, M2,…) - "southbridge"
DMI - Verbindung zwischen north- und southbride
DMI 2.0 = 4x 500MB/s = 2 GB/s | DMI 3.0 = 4x 985*MB/s = 3,9 GB/s

*Haswell* bietet insgesamt 16+8 lanes, davon sind 16 PEG lanes welche CPU und GPU verbinden, 8 davon sind PCH lanes PCI2.0 welche Festplatten, LAN Controller, USB,… verbinden - allerdings sind diese 8 lanes geshared, d.h. diese lanes teilen sich mit je nach Mainboard mit einer Vielzahl von Controllern. Die Kommunikation zwischen north - und southbridge findet per DMI 2.0 statt.

*X99* hat 16+8 PCI2.0 PCH lanes. Es gibt allerdings CPUs, welche 28 oder 40 CPU lanes haben bzw. verwalten können, um dies zu handeln mit HTT bestückt. Hier können also schnelle Schnittstellen (z.B. M2 SSDs) auch an der northbridge angeschlossen werden, man muss daher beim Mainboard-Kauf auf genügend PCI-Slots achten. Es gibt Mainboards, welche zusätzlich mit Switchen/Controllern versehen sind, sodass kein lane sharing entsteht. Die Kommunikation zwischen north - und southbridge findet leider auch hier per DMI 2.0 statt.

*Skylakes Z170* hat 16+20 lanes, davon sind 16 PEG lanes. Zusätzlich dazu hat nur der Z170 Chipsatz 20 weitere PCI3.0 PCH lanes. 
Grundsätzlich kann man PCI Schnittstellenkarten (GPUs nur an der northbridge) an der north- oder soutbridge anschließen, wobei zu beachten ist, high end GPUs möchten alle 16 PEG lanes. Die Kommunikation zwischen north - und southbridge findet per DMI 3.0 statt.

Und das ergibt den *Vorteil*, dass Mainboard Hersteller kein/wenig lane sharing nutzen, so kann jede Schnittstelle peer to peer den vollen Durchsatz entfalten. Beispiele dafür sind.
x4 PCI 3.0 M2 SSD
x1 PCI 3.0 USB 3.1
x1 PCI 3.0 LAN Controller
x1 PCI 3.0 SATA Festplatten
…
Architektur: http://pics.computerbase.de/6/6/8/0/3/5-1080.994589266.png
"
Bei den Chipsätzen sieht das anders aus: Die neuen Intel H170 und Z170 Chipsätze haben es Dank PCIe 3.0 in sich. Durch die Verdoppelung (bzw. beim Z170 eine Erhöhung um den Faktor 2,5) steigt der mögliche Datendurchsatz auf das 4 bis 5-fache der Vorgängergeneration und Überflügelt sogar den High-End Chipsatz X99, der nur 8 PCIe 2.0 Leitungen anbindet.
"
Intel Skylake: Evolution bei den CPUs, Revolution bei den ChipsÃ¤tzen - Technikaffe.de


*Skylake CPU: iGPU intel 530 mit Direct X 12 Multiplikator*


Spoiler



Erst ab Skylake liegt die interne Grafikkarte nicht mehr deaktiviert neben der dedizierten GPU, sobald eine vorhanden ist. Erstmal übernimmt diese Rechenaufgaben, damit der GPU vorarbeitet.
"… DirectX 12 Multiadapter. … 
So kann die Onboard-GPU einige Arbeiten im Postprocessing übernehmen. Dann bearbeitet die dedizierte Grafikkarte das nächste Bild umso schneller. … Die Zeit der nutzlosen Onboard-GPU ist damit vorbei. … 
Sogar Gamer, die bisher über dedizierte Grafiklösungen nur müde lächeln konnten, werden dank Multiadapter noch ein paar FpS aus ihren Lieblingstiteln herausschlagen."
Skylake-GPU: Alle Infos zu Gen9 der Onboard-Grafiklösung - CHIP

*Wie stark ist die iGPU?*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cjISDUR6_YE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebirJdlgunU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"
Zwar ist bisher noch kein Spiel mit DirectX 12-Unterstützung auf dem Markt, aber die im Netz kursierenden Benchmarks versprechen eine deutliche Performancesteigerung und endlich wird auch das Rechenpotentials aktueller Mehrkern-Prozessoren ausgeschöpft.
"
DirectX 12-Gaming: Das volle Potential der MultiCore-Prozessoren

*Unterstützung der GPU / Direct X 12 (Windows 10)*
DirectX 12: AMD betont, keine GPU unterstützt alle Features

*Videobearbeitung Lightroom 5.3, x264 Transcoding, Cinebench R15 *
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core-.../Skylake-Test-Core-i7-6700K-i5-6600K-1166741/
"Hardware-Beschleunigung von h.265-kodierten Videos, auch bekannt als HEVC"
Skylake-S: Intel veröffentlicht 21 neue Desktop-CPUs auf dem Papier


*SMT/HTT - mehr Kerne mehr Gaming-Power?*


Spoiler



i5 6600k: 4 Kerne/4 Threads/4x 3.5GHz Basistakt
i7 6700k: 4 Kerne/8 Threads/4x 4.0GHz Basistakt

Ich hatte bisher nur von einem Spiel "Starruler" gehört bei welchem man jeder KI einen Thread zuordnen kann, und sogar mehr als 8. 
_
*Limitierung Muli-Cores*
"…
In den Benchmarks wird auch deutlich, dass ein flotter Core i5 nach wie vor für die meisten Games ausreichend zu sein scheint. Mehr als 4 Threads bringen selbst bei Multicore-optimierten Spielen keinen spürbaren Mehrwert
…"
CPUs im GPU-Limit: Koreaner mit aufwendigem Test
_
*In naher Zukunft kann ich das ändern, ggf. doch i7 6700k* (#111)

*Overclocking*
Intel Core i7 6700K auf 6377MHz! Geht nicht? Geht doch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ylake-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html


*Features M.2 SSD, DDR4, USB3.1*


Spoiler



*M.2 SSD*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq6yTPkUSGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*USB 3.1*
USB 3.0 = 5 Gbit/s brutto/s / USB 3.1 = 10 Gbit/s brutto + Display Port: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#USB_3.1

*DDR4-RAM*
*Sockel 1150*
DDR3-1600: (200 MHz × 64 Bit × 8) / 8 = 12.800 MByte/s = 12,8 GByte/s
*Sockel 2011-03 und 1151*
DDR4-2133 PC4-17000 266 MHz 1066 MHz 2133 MHz 1,2 V 17,0 GB/s
DDR4-2666 PC4-21300 333 MHz 1333 MHz 2666 MHz 1,2 V 21,3 GB/s
DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 400 MHz 1600 MHz 3200 MHz 1,2 V 25,6 GB/s

*Single, Dual und Quad Channel*
Leistungssteigerung Single und Dual Channel: 5%
Leistungssteigerung Dual und Quad Channel: ???
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR-SDRAM#Berechnung_Speichertransferrate

*Spielt der RAM (Dual-, Quad Channel; Mhz) überhaupt eine Rolle?* 
Das Thema lasse ich mal offen, da es sehr zu spekulativ ist. Ob nun die MHz beim RAM oder Quad Channel (Sockel 2011-3) einen Vorteil bilden…
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1282176&highlight=ungläubige


*Zukunft Sockel 1151 - end of life 1150, eol 2011-03 '2016*


Spoiler



_Anfang 2016_
_Broadwell-E_
_14nm, 6-8 "Broadwell" CPU-Kerne +HT, keine integrierte Grafik, Sockel 2011-v3, DDR4/2400_

Mitte 2016
Kaby Lake (Skylake-Refresh)
14nm, 2-4 "Skylake" CPU-Kerne +HT, Gen.9 Grafik (DX12) mit bis zu 72 EU sowie optionalem eDRAM, Sockel 1151, DualChannel DDR3/DDR4

Anfang 2017
10nm, x "Cannonlake" CPU-Kerne +HT, Gen.X Grafik (DX12.x), Sockel 1151, DualChannel DDR4
http://www.3dcenter.org/news/intel-prozessoren-roadmap-fuer-die-jahre-2015-2018
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Tick-Tock


Xeon CPU


Spoiler



_Selbstverständlich kann man Xeon-CPUs in einen Gaming-PC einbauen. Daher FYI:_
Xeon ist der Markenname von Server- und Workstationprozessoren von Intel.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Xeon

"Die Xeon-Prozessoren von Intel sind im Gegensatz zu den herkömmlichen Desktop-Prozessoren des Unternehmens ausschließlich für den Einsatz in Servern und Workstations vorgesehen."
http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Xeon-Prozessoren-beschleunigen-Server-und-Workstations-1490060.html

Intel Serverprodukte: http://www.intel.de/content/www/de/de/servers/server-products.html

Gibt es auch bei Mindfactory: Prozessorten (CPU) Intel Server:
http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Prozessoren+(CPU)/INTEL+Server.html

Xeon E3-1200 v5 (Q4/2015) nutzen die aktuelle Skylake-Technik
http://www.golem.de/news/e3-1200-v5...ationen-der-neuen-xeon-chips-1509-116575.html

Xeon und ECC RAM, was ist ECC RAM?
http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/ECC-RAM-im-Heim-Server-ja-oder-nein-2618185.html


PS: Möge jemand den Gegenbeweis, bezogen auf einen reinen Gaming PC, in dieser Form antreten, "Darum ist Haswell-E der bessere Gaming PC!" , dann nehme ich diesen Link gerne hier auf. *konstruktive Kritik wird gerne angenommen* Anregungen nehme ich gerne auf, Falschaussagen werden korrigiert (wenn mit Fakten dargestellt), dazu wird dieser #1 up2date gehalten. Der Eintrag darf gern verlinkt werden.

*Fazit*


Spoiler



*Haswell vs. Skylake*
Zuerst ist das Budget im Vordergrund, da die GPU die wichtigste Gaming Komponente ist, wird es hier meist eng. Daher sollte man sich informieren, wie hoch der Unterschied zu einem vergleichbaren Skylake System ist, um die o.g. Neuerungen haben zu können. Es betrifft eigentlich nur 3 Teile (der Rest ist gleich):

Mainboard: https://geizhals.de/asus-z170-pro-gaming-90mb0md0-m0eay0-a1306324.html
CPU: https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-6500-bx80662i56500-a1290386.html
RAM: https://geizhals.de/?fs=8GB+DDR4+2400&in=
_Ein Z170 Chipsatz ist für OC, dennoch passen auch non-k CPUs drauf. Sonst würde ein H170 Chipsatz gehen, hat aber 4 PCI3.0 lanes weniger - das ist schon ein x4-M2-Slot. Wer sich vorstellen kann 2017 einen Cannonlake einzusetzen, ggf. k-CPU Variante, sollte bei Z170 bleiben.
Der i5 ist zum Zocken in Ordnung, wer HTT-optimierte Games erwarten, muss zum i7 greifen.
8 GB mit 2400MHz sind momentan empfohlen. Ein H170 Chipsatz geht nur bis 2133Mhz._

*Haswell E vs. Skylake*
Der wesentliche Vorteil von Haswell E sind 6-8-Kern-CPUs und RAM im Quad Channel. Spiele nutzen heute 4 Threads mit wenigen Ausnahmen, für 8 Threads (4 native / 4 SMT Kerne) wäre also ein i7 6700k ausreichend. Es liegt an der Entwicklung der Spiele, momentane Prognosen gehen dazu hin, dass primäre Anwendungen auf den nativen, sekundäre auf evtl. vorhandene SMT Kerne gelegt wurde. Das bedeutet, dass auch die SMT Kerne nicht ausgelastet würden (bei Witcher brachte HTT etwas, bei Project Cars nahm die Leistung ab; Ausgabe 10/2015). Dennoch gilt, ein i5 reicht heute aus!

Skylake kommt also nicht in Frage, wenn
- mehr als 64 GB RAM genutzt werden sollen
-- dies noch dazu im Quad Channel
- 6-8-Kern CPUs benötigt werden
- mehr als 4 GPUs (x8x8x8x8 oder X16x16x16x8 möglich) verbunden werden sollen (Haswell oder Skylake x4x4x4x4)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2015)

Haswell bietet vor allem bei nicht vorhandenen aber auch noch nicht sehr relevanten Features und vielleicht 5% weniger Power den deutlich geringeren Preis: Die Basis für einen Gaming-Rechner lässt sich hier schon für knapp:

i5-4460 (185)
B85-Board (70)
8GB-DDR3-1600 (40)

295 Euro zusammenstellen. Das ist etwas mehr als die Hälfte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

Andi, Skylake ist gut keine Frage, aber ausgehend von nem i5 4460 oder nem xeon 1231v3 ist der Aufpreis teils saftig, für wieviel real mehr Spieleperformance? 

Lass mal 2-3 Monate ins Land gehen, dann ist Skylake auch preislich interessant.


----------



## XT1024 (16. September 2015)

> Darum ist Skylake der bessere Gaming PC!


Habe ich es überlesen oder wo ist die Begründung? 

Was ist mit DDR3 >1600?
1150 EOL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i7 kaufen, dann gibt es eh nicht viel sinnvoll aufzurüsten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2015)

Wenn das Budget vorhanden ist, dann gibt es natuerlich nichts, was fuer Haswell und gegen Skylake spricht.  Wenn aber das Budget stark beschraenkt ist, wie bei den hier haeufig anzutreffenden 700 - 800 Euro Mittelklasse-Gaming Builds, dann bietet zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Haswell nach wie vor das "Most Bang for your Bucks"-Paket.

Deinen Ausfuehrungen, Andi, laesst sich ja ganz klar entnehmen, dass das Leistungsplus eher gering ist und somit auch eine Haswell-Plattform noch lange genug mithalten kann. Sofern eben keine "Enthusiasten"-Ansprueche vorhanden sind.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> *konstruktive Kritik wird gerne angenommen*


Wo ist die Begründung?
5% mehr Leistung die zumeist im GPU Limit verpufft?
Zumal Haswell deutlich billiger ist


----------



## Malkolm (16. September 2015)

Warum ist Skylake denn jetzt der bessere Gaming PC? Irgendwie bleibst du die Antwort schuldig.
Für einen Sticky müsstest du übrigens nochmal die Orthographie verbessern.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2015)

Es kommt halt auf das Budget an. Unter 1000 Euro würde ich keinen Skylake empfehlen sondern Haswell.


----------



## IronAngel (16. September 2015)

ich habe mir für 250 Euro ein gebrauchtes Haswell System zugelegt. CPU Knapp 200 Euro, Mainboard 50 Euro. Bei der CPU war noch ein Macho Kühler dabei. 12 GB Ram hab ich noch vom alten System.  Und warum hab ich das gemacht ? Weil Skylake kaum Mehrleistung hat und ich mit einen gebrauchten System deutlich billiger weg komme. Hinzu kommt das man mit der CPU, eigentlich immer im GPU Limit liegt. Eine 8 Threat CPU war für mich deutlich interessanter, als auf einen weiteren 4 Kerner aufzurüsten. Mit der IGPU kann ich nichts anfangen, dafür habe ich eine GPU. DDR4 ist schön und gut, bringt aber auch kaum Mehrleistung.


----------



## Faxe007 (16. September 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es kommt halt auf das Budget an. Unter 1000 Euro würde ich keinen Skylake empfehlen sondern Haswell.


Naja und über 1000 Euro Haswell-E.
Das Problem ist dass Skylake im Moment überteuert ist / schlechtes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis hat.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Naja und über 1000 Euro Haswell-E.
> Das Problem ist dass Skylake im Moment überteuert ist / schlechtes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis hat.



Ach, und Haswell E ist ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, und Haswell E ist ein Schnäppchen?


Bietet zumindest deutlich mehr Leistung als Skylake, oder?


----------



## Joker_54 (16. September 2015)

Der Titel ist schlicht und einfach ein Falschaussage.
Skylake ist für den Otto-normal-Gamer nicht schneller und auch nicht interessanter als Haswell. Nur teurer, weshalb  Skylake bislang so gut wie nicht empfohlen wurde.

Dem Thread kann ich zumindest unter diesem Namen absolut nichts abgewinnen, mir scheint es eher als wird hier mit Features um jeden Fall für die neue Plattform *geworben*, ohne dass die Tatsache, der nonexistenten Mehrleistung überhaupt genannt wird.

Skylake wird erst dann interessant, sobald es preislich nicht mehr so abgehoben ist. Denn mit Features punktet Skylake nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Bietet zumindest deutlich mehr Leistung als Skylake, oder?



Lies die Überschrift. 
Gaming PC.

Ich schreibe es noch mal größer. 
Gaming PC


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lies die Überschrift.
> Gaming PC.
> 
> Ich schreibe es noch mal größer.
> Gaming PC


Jaja, schon verstanden  

Zum Gaming ist 2011 natürlich genauso überteuert und eigentlich auch gar nicht geeignet. Aber wenn man was anderes als Gaming macht, dann müsste 2011 immer noch das bessere PLV haben


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

Skylake kaufst du, weil du die neuere Plattform mit nimmst.
Von der Leistung her ist es Wumpe, da reicht auch noch Sandy Bridge.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Skylake kaufst du, weil du die neuere Plattform mit nimmst.
> Von der Leistung her ist es Wumpe, da reicht auch noch Sandy Bridge.


Genau darum geht es doch.
Wie du schon vorher geschrieben hast, es geht ums Gaming.
Beim zocken interessiert mit keine USB 3.1, SATA3 oder sonst was.
Und da zu 95% die GPU der limitierende Faktor ist, bietet Skylake auch keine wirklichen Vorteile.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

Genau, und deswegen ist Skylake interessant, weil eben neu und in einem halben Jahr wird sich niemand mehr für Haswell interessieren.
Und nächstes Jahr schert sich niemand mehr um Skylake weil sie alle Kaby Lake kaufen.
Und in 2 Jahren ist es Cannon Lake.
Und danach kommt Weninteressierts Lake.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2015)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Naja und über 1000 Euro Haswell-E.
> Das Problem ist dass Skylake im Moment überteuert ist / schlechtes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis hat.


Haswell-E empfehle ich meistens wenn der Käufer z.B. mit sehr vielen Threads arbeitet. Primär zum spielen dann eher Skylake.
Skylake ist auch überteuert. Wenn die wieder besser verfügabr sind werden sie wieder billiger sein.


----------



## azzih (16. September 2015)

Kriegst ein Like für die viele Arbeit.

Skylake ist natürlich besser, weils die neuere Plattform mit mehr Zukunftssicherheit ist. Mittlerweile ist der Preisunterschied auch nicht mehr wirklich groß. Jeder der das Budget hat und über ein Neukauf nachdenkt sollte selbstredend Skylake kaufen. 
Für Haswell spricht eigentlich nur ein Faktor; der i5 4460 für dens kein ähnlich günstiges Äquivalent bei Skylake gibt. Aber Xeon und 4790k lohnen sich definitiv nicht mehr, für das Geld kann man sich gleich den neueren Skylake kaufen.

Also zusammenfassend: Für Leute die für 800€ ein guten Gaming PC wollen --> i5 4460 Haswell
Rest sollte zum Skylake greifen...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2015)

Selbst mit 4790K ist man noch immer gute 100-150 Euro günstiger.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Für Haswell spricht eigentlich nur ein Faktor; der i5 4460 für dens kein ähnlich günstiges Äquivalent bei Skylake gibt. Aber Xeon und 4790k lohnen sich definitiv nicht mehr, für das Geld kann man sich gleich den neueren Skylake kaufen.


Wenn man eine günstige CPU will welche auch HT kann ist der Haswell Xeon immer noch ein gute Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

Gibt halt noch nicht genug Skylake Xeons mit kaputter IGP.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau, und deswegen ist Skylake interessant, weil eben neu und in einem halben Jahr wird sich niemand mehr für Haswell interessieren.
> Und nächstes Jahr schert sich niemand mehr um Skylake weil sie alle Kaby Lake kaufen.
> Und in 2 Jahren ist es Cannon Lake.
> Und danach kommt Weninteressierts Lake.


Und die Nutzer eines Sandy Brigde denken sich nur was der ganze Aufstand soll.


----------



## acer86 (16. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und die Nutzer eines Sandy Brigde denken sich nur was der ganze Aufstand soll.



Wo darf ich unterschreiben, genau meine rede 

hab mein Sandbrücken system erst mit einer GTX980ti aufgerüstet und auf 4,5ghz übertaktet damit komm ich wen es so weiter geht noch bis zum "Weninteressierts Lake" oder noch länger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

Was soll ich denn da mit Gainstown sagen?


----------



## azzih (16. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Selbst mit 4790K ist man noch immer gute 100-150 Euro günstiger.



Glaube ich nicht. Der i7 6700k ist nur gut 15€ teurer. Guter 16GB 2400er DDR3 RAM ist auch nicht billig  und die Boards sind exakt gleich teuer, du wirst ja kaum ein i7 4790k auf ein billiges non-OC Boartd mit 4 Phasen loslassen. Dazu wird der 4790k sehr warm was auch ne teure Kühlung notwendig macht, Skylake ist da genügsamer.  Ich komme da auf ne Preisdifferenz von bestenfalls 50€. Ergo macht es in dem Segment keinerlei Sinn noch auf die veraltete DDR3 Plattform zu setzen. (wohlgemerkt bei Neukauf).


----------



## fxler (16. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Begründung?
> 5% mehr Leistung die zumeist im GPU Limit verpufft?
> Zumal Haswell deutlich billiger ist


Lustig ist allerdings jedesmal aufs neue,  dass die,  die behaupten "ach sind nur 5% Mehrleistung" 
Die sind,  bei denen du dann in den Sigs siehst dass die den neusten CPU verbaut haben. 
Thema I7-4770K &  4790K alle sagten lohnt nicht,  trotzdem ist er bei sehr vielen im Einsatz.
Das ganze ist nicht konkret auf dich zutreffend,  allerdings lohnte sich dein Post sehr gut dafür


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> Lustig ist allerdings jedesmal aufs neue,  dass die,  die behaupten "ach sind nur 5% Mehrleistung"
> Die sind,  bei denen du dann in den Sigs siehst dass die den neusten CPU verbaut haben.



Ich hab mir heimlich auch schon Skylake gekauft.  
Haswell ist doch veralteter Schrott.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> Lustig ist allerdings jedesmal aufs neue,  dass die,  die behaupten "ach sind nur 5% Mehrleistung"
> Die sind,  bei denen du dann in den Sigs siehst dass die den neusten CPU verbaut haben.
> Thema I7-4770K &  4790K alle sagten lohnt nicht,  trotzdem ist er bei sehr vielen im Einsatz.
> Das ganze ist nicht konkret auf dich zutreffend,  allerdings lohnte sich dein Post sehr gut dafür


Wer sagt denn dass ich das wegen der Mehrleistung gemacht?
Bei mir ist das Basteldrang, reichen würde mein alter i5 2550K heute immer noch.


----------



## flotus1 (16. September 2015)

Nur dass ich das richtig verstehe:
WEIL CPU und RAM nur eine untergeordnete Rolle bei der Gaming-Performance spielen ist die teurere Plattform die ein bisschen mehr CPU-Leistung und ein bisschen schnelleren RAM bietet besser für Gaming?
     

Die Argumentationskette mit der besseren IGP dürfte "ernsthafte" Gamer auch nur peripher betreffen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und die Nutzer eines Sandy Brigde denken sich nur was der ganze Aufstand soll.


Ich denke mal, dass einige Sandynutzer nur auf neue Plattformen umsteigen, weil sie einen "Tapetenwechsel" brauchen. Zumindest ging es mir so.

Trotzdem werde ich aus dem Thread nicht so richtig schlau. Die meisten sollten doch wissen, dass die Mainstreamplattform immer optimaler war für Spieler.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

Pseudiephedrin,  ne, da dürfte auch das Features usb3 nativ und anderes ne Rolle spielen


----------



## markus1612 (16. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Selbst mit 4790K ist man noch immer gute 100-150 Euro günstiger.


Eher 50€.....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

je nach Sichtweise.  bei ddr4 schreiben immer alle, nimm gleich 3000er,
bei ddr3 nhmen se teils nur 160er. .. Das macht ja auch viel aus.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Eher 50€.....


Als ob das 600 Euro teuer wird.


----------



## markus1612 (16. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Als ob das 600 Euro teuer wird.


Was meinst du?

Der Unterschied zw einem Unterbau mit 4790K und einem mit 6700K liegt bei ca 50€.

4790K:

Board 140
CPU 350
RAM 120

6700K:

Board 150
CPU 370
RAM 140

Macht wie schon gesagt ca 50€ Unterschied.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2015)

Für den 4790K gibt's doch günstigere Boards.


----------



## markus1612 (16. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Für den 4790K gibt's doch günstigere Boards.


Die gibts für Skylake auch und ein 70€ Z97 Board würde ich für einen 4790K nicht unbedingt nehmen.
Das AsRock Z170 Pro 4 oder das Z97 Extreme 3 sind solche günstigen, und guten Boards.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

muss ich plutonium recht geben,  z97 gibts ab 75€, inwieweit das n gutes Bord ist lass ich dahin gestellt, aber, es ginge.

ram 16gb ebenfalls ab etwa 76€ bei 160er. 

wenn man so rechnet wird der unterschied halt größer,  wenn ich zum skylake ähnlich günstig vor gehe,  komm ich halt nicht so weit runter.


----------



## Joker_54 (16. September 2015)

Warum sollte man sich aber freiwillig brennende SpaWas kaufen


----------



## markus1612 (16. September 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich aber freiwillig brennende SpaWas kaufen


Und langsamen 1600er RAAM?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2015)

ich hab ja nicht von sinnvoll geredet, aber slbst 2400er ram bekomm ich um die 90€, n brauchbares z97 würde ich bei 100€ ansetzen.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. September 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis.

EDIT #1
Vergleich mit Haswell (E)
Spoiler


----------



## Ion (16. September 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich aber freiwillig brennende SpaWas kaufen



Nun stell dich aber mal nicht so an. Ich selbst hatte mal so ein "billig" Board mit einem 3770K am laufen, 4.5GHz mit mehr Spannung waren überhaupt kein Problem. Inzwischen werkelt das Board bei meinem Kumpel der seinen i7 sogar bei 4.7GHz betreibt. Die Spawa´s halten, wer hätte es gedacht.
Wer natürlich mit einem 70€ Board eine WaKü auf der CPU betreibt und 5.2GHz bei 1.5V draufballert ist selber Schuld 

@T
Auf vermeintliche YT-Videos würde ich mich nicht verlassen, da kann jeder Hinz und Kunz hochladen was er möchte, ohne das geprüft werden kann was wirklich verbaut ist.


----------



## Joker_54 (17. September 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Nun stell dich aber mal nicht so an. Ich selbst hatte mal so ein "billig" Board mit einem 3770K am laufen, 4.5GHz mit mehr Spannung waren überhaupt kein Problem. Inzwischen werkelt das Board bei meinem Kumpel der seinen i7 sogar bei 4.7GHz betreibt. Die Spawa´s halten, wer hätte es gedacht.
> Wer natürlich mit einem 70€ Board eine WaKü auf der CPU betreibt und 5.2GHz bei 1.5V draufballert ist selber Schuld
> 
> @T
> Auf vermeintliche YT-Videos würde ich mich nicht verlassen, da kann jeder Hinz und Kunz hochladen was er möchte, ohne das geprüft werden kann was wirklich verbaut ist.


Zugegeben, es war der Lustigkeit (?) halber ein gaaaanz klein wenig übertrieben.
Wenn man aber den großen, hungrigen CPU's mehr Dampf verpassen will, dann lohnen sich auch mehr Phasen (alleine wegen der Langlebigkeit und der Hitze auf den VRM's).


----------



## Leob12 (17. September 2015)

Die Verfügbarkeit der guten RAM-Module mit höheren Taktraten ist derzeit auch noch recht dürftig. Für mich auch wieder ein kleiner Minuspunkt.

Für mich bietet Skylake keine Features die ich unbedingt brauchen würde. Ja, schnellerer RAM wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, aber da kann man gleich einen Mittelklasse-Haswell und ein billiges z97-Brett nehmen. Nicht um zu übertakten, sondern einfach um den RAM zu nutzen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich auf Skylake umsteigen, aber nö, für das Geld ist mir die Mehrleistung zu gering. Mehr als einen i5 würde ich ohnehin nicht einbauen, brauche kein HT und Spiele profitieren davon auch kaum.


----------



## fxler (17. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn dass ich das wegen der Mehrleistung gemacht?
> Bei mir ist das Basteldrang, reichen würde mein alter i5 2550K heute immer noch.


Lies die letzten Zeilen nochmal bei meinem ersten Post. 
Ich konnte nur schlecht über deine HW Urteilen ohne Sigs auf dem Handy.  
Werd doch nicht immer so aufbrausend.


----------



## Adoenis (17. September 2015)

Ich denke dem TE ging es mehr um einen Vergleich zwischen Haswell-E und Skylake und nicht Skylake und Otto-Normal Haswell  

Aber zum OT skylake und normal haswell, im Moment bin ich noch mit einem fx unterwegs und überlege auch genau was sinnvoller ist, mir reicht ein i5 und da ist es mir ein graus beim ddr3 Speicher nochmal zuschlagen zu müssen. Hatte erst 2x2 gb 1333 mit einem Phenom 965er, dann kam der fx mit 2x 4gb 1600(leider cl11), daher würde ich den auch bei 4670k cpu neu kaufen wollen. Dann ist das echt schwierig für was man sich entscheiden soll.

Wenn ich jetzt "hoch"-getakteten 3000er cl15 kaufe, sagt die glaskugel bestimmt wenn ich auf 32gb aufrüsten will: hol du dir den selben nicht nochmal, denn der 4000er Cl17 ist jetzt das Maß der Dinge? Aber dann hätte man aber zu mindestens die aktuellere Plattform und könnte den Schritt mitgehen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

ganz ehrlich? meinst du die 1-2% im ernstfall die der ram ausmacht lohnen beim aufrüsten den Wechsel von 3000er auf 4000er (fiktiv)
bisher waren die Sprünge nicht den wechsel wert,  daß wird auch so bleiben.
beim Neukauf nimmt man so n höheren takt vielleicht mit, aber beim reinen ram aufrüsten ist das meist mumpitz.


----------



## Adoenis (17. September 2015)

Mir kam auch gerade in den Sinn das die Geschwindigkeiten von den Boards die es im Moment gibt nicht unterstützt werden werden. 

Edit: Würdest du nen 4690k mit ddr3 1600 cl11 betreiben wollen? [emoji1]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

ich betreibe nen xeon x5560 mir cl10 bei 1400 MHz und nem reg.ecc. Speicher,  das wäre wohl n deutlicher Zuwachs


----------



## Körschgen (17. September 2015)

Was genau soll jetzt der Sinn des Themas sein?
Ich verstehe es noch immer nicht!?
 Hast du einen persönlichen Grund warum du meinst, jeder müsse Skylake kaufen...auch wenn er es nich braucht.
Es wurde schon vorher in anderen Threads dargelegt das erst im OC Bereich Skylake zu wählen ist.
Zeig mir das SL i5 4460 pendant zu gleichem Preis und dann macht dein Aufriss hier Sinn .
Aber is ja nich so als würde hier Leuten alter Schrott empfohlen.
Hier wird nach Budget und Anforderung konfiguriert.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich betreibe nen xeon x5560 mir cl10 bei 1400 MHz und nem reg.ecc. Speicher,  das wäre wohl n deutlicher Zuwachs


Standard ist doch eher 1600@Cl9, oder?^^


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> Lies die letzten Zeilen nochmal bei meinem ersten Post.
> Ich konnte nur schlecht über deine HW Urteilen ohne Sigs auf dem Handy.
> Werd doch nicht immer so aufbrausend.


Das ist für dich aufbrausend?
Das ist eine normale Erklärung.


----------



## fxler (17. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist für dich aufbrausend?
> Das ist eine normale Erklärung.



Find ich nicht. 
Ich möchte nun auch nicht weiter auf darauf eingehen, habe schon in anderen Threads gemerkt das immer im Recht bist, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


BTT: Am Ende sollte jeder das kaufen was er haben will, fertig aus.


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> BTT: Am Ende sollte jeder das kaufen was er haben will, fertig aus.



Korrekt, für Gamer wäres dies dann weiterhin der bessere Gaming PC. Im Verlauf hatte ich einen Preisvergleich
#44 - Vergleich mit Haswell (E)
Spoiler

hinzugefügt, mit einigermaßen vergleichbaren Teilen (also nicht das billigste Board, RAM, CPU, eher nach Bewertungen). Skylake ist dabei im Vergleich unwesentlich (~25€) teuer zu Haswell, und knapp 100€ günster als Haswell-E.

Meine Behauptung konnte bisher noch nicht konstruktiv widerlegt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

Soll ich es für dich in Watte packen und nen Schleifchen drum machen??
Erst mich zitieren und wenn ich darauf antworte, einfach mal behaupten ich wäre aufbrausend.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Korrekt, für Gamer wäres dies dann weiterhin der bessere Gaming PC. Im Verlauf hatte ich einen Preisvergleich
> #44 - Vergleich mit Haswell (E)
> Spoiler
> 
> ...


Für einen Gamingrechner braucht es keinen i7, so kann man Haswell nämlich auch hochrechnen. Der 4460 reicht und damit kommt man auf knapp 300 Euro. Diese PL-CPU gibt es bei Skylake einfach noch nicht, die Generation ist eben neu. Daher bezahlt man momentan die hohen Early-Adopter-Preise.

Dein Skylake-Komplettsystem ist übrigens nicht komplett, da fehlt ein Netzteil. Interessant wäre eher ein Vergleich zwischen Haswell und Skylake bei gleichen Komponenten. Wenn ich bei Skylake nur halben RAM, halb so große SSD und generell nicht die gleichen oder gleich qualitativen Teile verwende, dann ist der Vergleich hinfällig.


----------



## flotus1 (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Meine Behauptung konnte bisher noch nicht konstruktiv widerlegt werden.



Du hast es allerdings auch noch nicht geschafft deine Behauptung mit einer schlüssigen Argumentation zu untermauern.
Im Eingangspost sehe ich nur ein Sammelsurium zusammenhangloser Spezifikationen und Halbsätze.


----------



## Körschgen (17. September 2015)

Dir ist schon klar das hier niemand mehr zu einem Haswell System rät, wenn das Budget ohne Abstriche auch Skylake zulässt.
Und ja das war auch schon vor deiner glorreichen Selbsterkenntnis so.
Du kapierst aber nicht dass hier gefühlte 80% Konfigs unter 1000€ sind.
Wenn ich auf OC aus bin und mir einen 1500€ PC kaufen möchte, dann nehme ich natürlich die aktuellste Plattform die Preis Leistungsmäßig passt.
Und jetzt sag mir mal wo hier jemand was anderes geschrieben hat.
Bei deiner Behauptung gibt es nichts zu widerlegen, schon gar nicht konstruktiv! weil sie selbst vollkommen hinfällig und unkonstruktiv wage ist.

Wenn du jetzt bitte aufhören würdest, bei Anfragen für 600-1000 € Komplettsystemen deine bescheuerten halbgaren Konfigs zu posten....


----------



## jkox11 (17. September 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Du hast es allerdings auch noch nicht geschafft deine Behauptung mit einer schlüssigen Argumentation zu untermauern.
> Im Eingangspost sehe ich nur ein Sammelsurium zusammenhangloser Spezifikationen und Halbsätze.



Ich versteh den ganzen Thread hier eh nicht   

Was soll diese Debatte? 
Wer oder was soll hier gerechtfertigt werden? 

Will der TE sich rechtfertigen um seinen Eltern zu zeigen, dass es das Geld wert ist, den Skylake zu kaufen? 
Im Moment kommt es mir so rüber  

Es geht bei der Hardware um Geld und eigene Anforderungen. 

TE: Was willst du mit dem PC? 
Spielen? Willst du viel ausgeben? Hau das Geld raus und kauf dir deinen Skylake. 
Willst du sparen? Mit einem 4460 bist du keine 10 FPS schlechter. 

Du rennst im Moment voll drauf ein, dass die CPU das alles Entscheidende ist. Beim Gaming PC geht es um die GPU! 
Mit einer 980Ti und einem WQHD ist es wuppe ob da ein i5 4460 oder 6700K dranhängt, du rennst eh in den GPU-Limit. 

Von der Leistung her ist Skylake das beste Paket, na und? Das weiss hier das ganze Forum, was willst du denn jetzt noch damit bewirken? 
Ob es sinnvoll ist, soviel Geld für die Leistung reinzupumpen, musst du wissen. Da benötigt es keine zig Threads.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das hier niemand mehr zu einem Haswell System rät, wenn das Budget ohne Abstriche auch Skylake zulässt.
> Und ja das war auch schon vor deiner glorreichen Selbsterkenntnis so.
> Du kapierst aber nicht dass hier gefühlte 80% Konfigs unter 1000€ sind.
> Wenn ich auf OC aus bin und mir einen 1500€ PC kaufen möchte, dann nehme ich natürlich die aktuellste Plattform die Preis Leistungsmäßig passt.
> ...



Schau dir das Bild an,  was ich von deiner Aussage halte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Leute, es ist doch müßig,  wenn das Geld reicht is Skylake toll, wenn dafür aber anderes auf der Strecke bleibt, ist Haswell als Vollausstattung ggf. Besser.

Und nebenbei, es gibt immer nen Break-Even Point, für bestimmte Dinge ist sogar n gebrauchtes Core i7 der ersten Generation sinniger, weil sau billig im Vergleich... 

Alles ne Frage des Ausgangspunkts, es gibt nicht "Die eine Lösung " für alle.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2015)

In diesem Sinne : Closed


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Für einen Gamingrechner braucht es keinen i7, so kann man Haswell nämlich auch hochrechnen. Der 4460 reicht und damit kommt man auf knapp 300 Euro. Diese PL-CPU gibt es bei Skylake einfach noch nicht, die Generation ist eben neu. Daher bezahlt man momentan die hohen Early-Adopter-Preise.


Wie oben erwähnt, für einen Gaming PC reicht ein i5!


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Dein Skylake-Komplettsystem ist übrigens nicht komplett, da fehlt ein Netzteil.


Danke für dein Hinweis! Hatte ich übersehen. 


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Interessant wäre eher ein Vergleich zwischen Haswell und Skylake bei gleichen Komponenten. Wenn ich bei Skylake nur halben RAM, halb so große SSD und generell nicht die gleichen oder gleich qualitativen Teile verwende, dann ist der Vergleich hinfällig.


Ein Komponentenvergleich ist für die sockelunabhängigen Teile nicht notwendig. Ich kann auch nicht Haswell-E und Skylake vergleichen, weil das völlig verschiedene Ausgangssituationen wären. Meine Behauptung ist der Titel und zielt ganz klar in eine Richtung.

_PS: Bei fast 2.000 Hits in nicht einmal 24h hatte ich sicherlich bereits die ein oder andere Frage im Voraus beantworten können. Generell spricht es für sich, dass nicht nur ich mich für das Thema interessiere._

*Fazit*
Wer mit solche einem provokanten Titel "ins Gericht" geht muss mit Sh....storm rechnen. Jedoch scheinen sich die meisten Forenmitglieder weitestgehend einig zu sein: *Wenn es um einen reinen Gaming PC geht, das Budet 1100-1200€ beträgt, ist Skylake heute die beste Wahl!*


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Du baust aber in die Haswell-Konfig einen teuren in ein, dazu ein recht teures Board. Das meine ich mit unnötig verteuern. Eine Haswell-i5-Konfig habe ich bereits gepostet, die ist deutlich günstiger.

Natürlich muss man die sockelunabhängigen Teile nicht vergleichen, aber in kompletten Konfigs muss man dann natürlich bei beiden Varianten die gleichen Teile verwenden und nicht für Haswell deutlich teurere, um den Preis teurer darzustellen, als er wirklich ist.


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du baust aber in die Haswell-Konfig einen teuren in ein, dazu ein recht teures Board. Das meine ich mit unnötig verteuern. Eine Haswell-i5-Konfig habe ich bereits gepostet, die ist deutlich günstiger.
> 
> Natürlich muss man die sockelunabhängigen Teile nicht vergleichen, aber in kompletten Konfigs muss man dann natürlich bei beiden Varianten die gleichen Teile verwenden und nicht für Haswell deutlich teurere, um den Preis teurer darzustellen, als er wirklich ist.



Das ist richtig, im Spoiler hatte ich es vermerkt, dass ich so in etwa nach Bewertung gehe, nicht auf "so billig wie möglich". Ein Vergleich zwischen Haswell und Skylake ist Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, mehr noch als mit Haswell-E welches die neuen Features ebenso hat. Daher nochmal, der Titel ist hoffentlich eindeutig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Wenn man es nicht vergleichen kann, kannst du auch nicht behaupten, dass Skylake besser als Haswell ist.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Ich hätte ja als Überschrift "Deswegen ist Skylake die bessere Wahl" genommen und nicht das auf Gaming reduziert.


----------



## Joker_54 (17. September 2015)

*Der Titel ist völliger Schwachsinn.*

Man kann und soll soetwas nicht verallgemeinern. Denn der bessere reine Gaming-PC ist wohl eher eine GTX 980Ti + 4460, statt einem i5/i7 Skylake + R9 390.
Beides geht in die 1200€ rein...

Und genau deswegen braucht es individuelle Beratung und keine halbgaren Richtlinien, die auch noch völlig verschoben dargestellt werden.
Wenn du Werbung machen willst, dann tu es woanders, nicht in dem Unterforum, wo Neulinge auch noch auf soetwas hereinfallen.

@Threshold: Warum nicht direkt: "Deswegen müsst ihr alle Skylake kaufen!" oder "Kauft Skylake, sonst explodiert in 2 Monaten euer Rechner!"


----------



## flotus1 (17. September 2015)

Wie wäre es mit "Haswell beklaut deutsche Rentner"

Anyway, Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Trolling.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, im Spoiler hatte ich es vermerkt, dass ich so in etwa nach Bewertung gehe, nicht auf "so billig wie möglich". Ein Vergleich zwischen Haswell und Skylake ist Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, mehr noch als mit Haswell-E welches die neuen Features ebenso hat. Daher nochmal, der Titel ist hoffentlich eindeutig.


Warum machst du dann Skylake so billig wie möglich aber Haswell teurer als nötig? Ich kann auch die Bewertungen der ROG-Boards nehmen, die zweifelsohne gut sind - brauchen tue ich sie nicht. 

Und bei Vergleichen musst du die sockelunabhängigen Teile bei beiden gleich wählen, alles andere ist Äpfel mit ihnen vergleichen.


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Denn der bessere reine Gaming-PC ist wohl eher eine GTX 980Ti + 4460, statt einem i5/i7 Skylake + R9 390.



Geht leider am Thema vorbei. Die GTX 980Ti ist gleichweg besser als die R9 390 (unabhängig vom P/L), wenn dann nur Intel HD Graphics 4600 und Intel HD Graphics 530 - geht aber vom Thema weg.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Geht leider am Thema vorbei. Die GTX 980Ti ist gleichweg besser als die R9 390 (unabhängig vom P/L), wenn dann nur Intel HD Graphics 4600 und Intel HD Graphics 530 - geht aber vom Thema weg.


Joker spricht folgendes an: Mit dem 4460 bekommt man zum gleichen Preis eine sehr erhöhte Leistung.


----------



## Körschgen (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Geht leider am Thema vorbei. Die GTX 980Ti ist gleichweg besser als die R9 390 (unabhängig vom P/L), wenn dann nur Intel HD Graphics 4600 und Intel HD Graphics 530 - geht aber vom Thema weg.


Nee das ist genau der Punkt.
Will man maximale Grafikpracht und hat ein begrenztes Budget, schlägt der i5 4460 mit besserer GPU in 90%(vermutlich mehr) der Games ganz klar die Skylake Konfig mit schlechterer GPU.
Wozu also auf Teufel komm raus Skylake reindrücken, wenn das effektiv null Mehrwert bringt.
Warum hier überhaupt geantwortet wurde?! Weil Verallgemeinerungen dieser Art völliger Unfug sind und sich unwissende von so einem Blödsinn beeinflussen lassen können und am Ende nicht das für sie optimale Gerät daheim stehen haben.
Mal davon abgesehen das du überhaupt keine Argumentation aufgestellt hast...


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Nee das ist genau der Punkt.
> Will man maximale Grafikpracht und hat ein begrenztes Budget, schlägt der i5 4460 mit besserer GPU in 90%(vermutlich mehr) der Games ganz klar die Skylake Konfig mit schlechterer GPU.



siehe Satz 2 #1 _extra in kursiv_


----------



## jkox11 (17. September 2015)

Es *ist* aber ein Gaming PC. Du spielst nicht mit der iGPU. 
Du brauchst eine dedizierte GPU zum Daddeln. 

Du fragst auch nicht nach dem stärksten Motor ohne dabei die Karosserie zu kaufen. 
Ergo kaufst du dir eher zum fahren einen schwächeren Motor mit Karosserie. Damit kommst du weiter als mit deinem besserem Motor ohne Zubehör.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> siehe Satz 2 #1 _extra in kursiv_


Wenn man also die gleiche Grafikleistung haben will, kostet Haswell weniger.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. September 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Nun stell dich aber mal nicht so an. Ich selbst hatte mal so ein "billig" Board mit einem 3770K am laufen, 4.5GHz mit mehr Spannung waren überhaupt kein Problem. Inzwischen werkelt das Board bei meinem Kumpel der seinen i7 sogar bei 4.7GHz betreibt. Die Spawa´s halten, wer hätte es gedacht.
> Wer natürlich mit einem 70€ Board eine WaKü auf der CPU betreibt und 5.2GHz bei 1.5V draufballert ist selber Schuld
> 
> @T
> Auf vermeintliche YT-Videos würde ich mich nicht verlassen, da kann jeder Hinz und Kunz hochladen was er möchte, ohne das geprüft werden kann was wirklich verbaut ist.



Da habe ich gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht - ASRock Z68 Pro3 -> das Board lief anderthalb Jahre mit einem 2500K @4,5GHz @1.32V. Dann, passend zur BF4-Beta, ging der PC aus. Nachdem ich mir beim örtlichen Händler erst ein Board geliehen und dann eine CPU gekauft hatte war klar dass der 2500K hin war. Da dachte ich mir "Ok, da hatte ich mit der CPU wohl ziemliches Pech.".

Die erwähnte neue CPU war nur ein popliger Celeron G1620. Was passiert eine Woche später, wo ich GARNIX am PC gemacht hatte und auch kein einziges Programm lief? Der PC geht aus und beim Neustart fängt es aufeinmal im PC an zu knistern und zu brennen. Das war das allerletzte Mal, dass ich günstige Mainboards für übertaktbare/übertaktete CPUs kaufe.

Was das Topic angeht: Angesichts dessen, dass ein 5820K keine 30€ mehr kostet und das Mainboard auch "nur" 70€ mehr kostet ist Skylake einfach viel zu teuer. Haswell ist bei gleichem Takt bei unter 4 Threads keine 10% langsamer, wenn man mal vom x264-Benchmark absieht. Und bei mehr als 4 Threads zeigt der 5820K dem 6700K die Rücklichter. Zudem ist der 6700K echt sch.... zu übertakten.

Und falls es auf jeden Euro ankommt ist Haswell immernoch die bessere Plattform.


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine dedizierte GPU zum Daddeln.


Nein, nicht zwingend.


jkox11 schrieb:


> Du fragst auch nicht nach dem stärksten Motor ohne dabei die Karosserie zu kaufen.


In dem Fall, doch: Ich möchte wissen welcher Motor der bessere für meinen "Fahrstil" ist, abhängig davon mache ich die Karosserie. Zum Fahren reicht auch eine PS4.


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und bei mehr als 4 Threads zeigt der 5820K dem 6700K die Rücklichter.



Wie deutlich?
@ #1
"…
In den Benchmarks wird auch deutlich, dass ein flotter Core i5 nach wie vor für die meisten Games ausreichend zu sein scheint. Mehr als 4 Threads bringen selbst bei Multicore-optimierten Spielen keinen spürbaren Mehrwert
…"
CPUs im GPU-Limit: Koreaner mit aufwendigem Test

Welches Spiel verwendet mehr als 4? Hatte ich schon erwähnt das der i7 6700k 8 Threads kann? Welches Spiel will aber mehr als 8? Ich hatte nur eines genannt.


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zudem ist der 6700K echt sch.... zu übertakten.


"...
Generell ist das Overclocking bei Skylake extrem einfach. In den meisten Fällen reicht es aus die Kernspannung und den CPU-Multiplikator zu ändern. 
..."
Ok ich geb es an  der8auer weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ke-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html#a7

Pauschale Pauschalaussagen zu pauschalisieren, pauschalisiert doch nur den Autor - pauschal gesagt. Werden Sie bitte "interessanter."


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Wie deutlich?
> @ #1
> "…
> In den Benchmarks wird auch deutlich, dass ein flotter Core i5 nach wie vor für die meisten Games ausreichend zu sein scheint. Mehr als 4 Threads bringen selbst bei Multicore-optimierten Spielen keinen spürbaren Mehrwert
> ...


Er sagt nur, dass sich der Haswell-E mehr lohnt, wenn man noch etwas Multithreading macht.


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Er sagt nur, dass sich der Haswell-E mehr lohnt, wenn man noch etwas Multithreading macht.



Sorry der EDIT dauerte zu lange. Jap... HTT,...i76700k,...8Threads,...Gaming...PC,...Welches...Spiel...nutzt...mehr...als...8?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Sorry der EDIT dauerte zu lange. Jap... HTT,...i76700k,...8Threads,...Gaming...PC,...Welches...Spiel...nutzt...mehr...als...8?


Er sagte nur, dass der 5820K noch andere Vorteile hat. Ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Gamer auch mal was aufnehmen nebenbei oder Videoschnitt machen.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Wie deutlich?
> @ #1
> "…
> In den Benchmarks wird auch deutlich, dass ein flotter Core i5 nach wie vor für die meisten Games ausreichend zu sein scheint. Mehr als 4 Threads bringen selbst bei Multicore-optimierten Spielen keinen spürbaren Mehrwert
> ...



Toll, Kernspannung einfach anheben.  Um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir sowas von egal was Roman da schreibt (und auch Intel, denn die haben ja sogar durchaus ihr Interesse dass die CPUs nur den Garantiezeitraum überleben... Und genaugenommen ist ja jedes bisschen Spannung was man zusätzljch auf die CPU hängt ein Betrieb außerhalb der Standardspezifikationen.) , ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass wenn schon für Haswell 1.25V als Obergrenze galten nochmehr Spannung für Skylake gesund ist. Schließlich ist die Strukturbreite ja nochmals geringer. Und normalerweise heißt das immer: niedrigere Spannungen/mehr Takt mit gleicher Spannung.

Und es gibt noch ander Sachen abseits von Games - Anwendungen und starke Hintergrundlast wären Beispiele, wo der 5820K schon alleine der 2 Kerne/4 Threads wegen Vorteile hat. Und je nach Spiel hat der 5820K auch dann Vorteile - BF4 kann z.B. bestens mit mehr als 4/8 Threads umgehen. GPU-Limit ist immer so eine Sache - je nach Spiel ist die CPU egal bis zu die stärkere CPU bringt stabilere MinFPS. 

Zumal nach deiner Logik auch Skylake überflüssig ist, denn dann würde es ein deutlich günstigerer Sockel1150-i5 auch tun. Die 10% die Skylake schneller ist sind mit Garantie unwichtiger als 2 Kerne/4 Threads mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Nein. Bf4 nutzt 6 threads, die verteilt der 5820k. nur eben auf alle 6 Kerne statt 2 Kerne mehr auszulasten, klar, dass bei echten 6 Kernen mehr raus kommt als bei 4 plus 2 simulierten


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Er sagte nur, dass der 5820K noch andere Vorteile hat. Ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Gamer auch mal was aufnehmen nebenbei oder Videoschnitt machen.



Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, daswegen hatte ich "reiner Gaming PC" nicht oft genug schreiben können, habe dazu auch erwähnt das Haswell andere Vorteile hat, selbstverständlich weißt du das . Für Video-De- und Encoder hatte ich extra sogar HTT und die Hardware-Beschleunigung von h.265-kodierten Videos erwähnt, wobei... wer lässt es nicht über Nacht laufen oder freut ich dabei auf M.2?


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nein. Bf4 nutzt 6 threads, die verteilt der 5820k. nur eben auf alle 6 Kerne statt 2 Kerne mehr auszulasten, klar, dass bei echten 6 Kernen mehr raus kommt als bei 4 plus 2 simulierten



Wie viel? Die üblichen unrelaventen 5% wenn man in der User.cfg rumspielt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Keinen Plan, hab keinen 5820k da zum testen


----------



## fxler (17. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Soll ich es für dich in Watte packen und nen Schleifchen drum machen??
> Erst mich zitieren und wenn ich darauf antworte, einfach mal behaupten ich wäre aufbrausend.


So isses halt


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, daswegen hatte ich "reiner Gaming PC" nicht oft genug schreiben können, habe dazu auch erwähnt das Haswell andere Vorteile hat, selbstverständlich weißt du das . Für Video-De- und Encoder hatte ich extra sogar HTT und die Hardware-Beschleunigung von h.265-kodierten Videos erwähnt, wobei... wer lässt es nicht über Nacht laufen oder freut ich dabei auf M.2?


Naja, die wenigsten nutzen ihren Rechner ausschließlich zum Gaming


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Keinen Plan, hab keinen 5820k da zum testen


Richtig! Der in #1 verlinkte Koreaner hat es "nur" mit i7-4790k und ein i5-4690k klargestellt.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Naja, die wenigsten nutzen ihren Rechner ausschließlich zum Gaming



Uiiii also ist DDR4 doch ganz interessant damit alles etwas in Schwung kommt, M.2 erhöht die "Drehzahl", und mit USB 3.1 kann ich 4k Filme "streamen". 

24h ist das Thema nun offen und 2400 Hits - und das während der Arbeitszeit


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Uiiii also ist DDR4 doch ganz interessant damit alles etwas in Schwung kommt, M.2 erhöht die "Drehzahl", und mit USB 3.1 kann ich 4k Filme "streamen".



Man kann auch mit DDR3 rendern? 
Außerdem funktioniert M2 auch auf Haswell (-E) und externe Festplatten mit SSD sind auch noch Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> So isses halt


Du willst also wissen wann ich aufbrausend bin?
Und wenn ich mich so schnell aufrege, warum provozierst du es dann noch bewusst?
Nur um hinterher zu sagen, was für ein schlechter Mensch ich doch bin?

@Topic
Ich warte immer noch auf die Begründung, warum Skylake der bessere Gaming PC ist.
Weil gehe ich nach dem Titel, sollte man immer Skylake nehmen.
Und das ist mal grundsätzlich sowas von falsch.
Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder die iGPU anführen, da ist Broadwell viel besser.


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> 24h ist das Thema nun offen und 2400 Hits - und das während der Arbeitszeit



Trotzdem kapiere ich den Sinn dieses Threads nicht. Ich habe den Eindruck, Du hast Dir da etwas in den Kopf gesetzt und möchtest jetzt, dass das jeder genau so sieht. Daraus wird aber voraussichtlich nichts. Sofern das mal ein (sticky) Ratgeberthread werden sollte, ist der jetzt eh verbrannt.


----------



## Joker_54 (17. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Trotzdem kapiere ich den Sinn dieses Threads nicht. Ich habe den Eindruck, Du hast Dir da etwas in den Kopf gesetzt und möchtest jetzt, dass das jeder genau so sieht. Daraus wird aber voraussichtlich nichts. Sofern das mal ein (sticky) Ratgeberthread werden sollte, ist der jetzt eh verbrannt.


Der ist schon mit dem Titel des Threads verbrannt...

Ich glaube inzwischen, es geht dem TE nur um die Klicks, als um wirkliche Ratgeberfuntion.
Die ganze Argumentation ist schon mehr als Fadenscheinig, das, was er jetzt hier im Thread absondert schlägt das aber um längen


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder die iGPU anführen, da ist Broadwell viel besser.


Also wenns nur der Punkt ist, alles klar  Darf ich um Begründungen für alle Leser bitten? Seit 2012 hat sich etwas getan. Hier, das du auch wieder up2date bist :
IDF 2015: Intel unveils Skylake?s new GPU architecture | ExtremeTech


----------



## NerdFlanders (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Uiiii also ist DDR4 doch ganz interessant damit alles etwas in Schwung kommt, M.2 erhöht die "Drehzahl", und mit USB 3.1 kann ich 4k Filme "streamen".



M.2 ist die halbe Miete. Der 2. Teil der Gleichung ist NVMe 

Und selbst USB3 kann *unkomprimierten *4K Inhalt streamen: Video Bitrate: Digital Cinema 4K | web.forret.com https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#USB_3.0


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Also wenns nur der Punkt ist, alles klar  Darf ich um Begründungen für alle Leser bitten? Seit 2012 hat sich etwas getan. Hier, das du auch wieder up2date bist :
> IDF 2015: Intel unveils Skylake?s new GPU architecture | ExtremeTech


Weisst du überhaupt wovon du sprichst?
Hier für dich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit du mal up2date bist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Richtig! Der in #1 verlinkte Koreaner hat es "nur" mit i7-4790k und ein i5-4690k klargestellt.


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob jeder Thread nen eigenen echten kern hat oder 2 der threads auf nem SMT-Kern liegen. Die SMT-Kerne werden gern mit 20% der Leistung eines echten Kerns angenommen. THEORETISCH: max. Zuwachs von 25%


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weisst du überhaupt wovon du sprichst?
> Hier für dich
> 
> 
> ...



Auweia - jetzt hast du mich. Also wenn man ohne dedizierte GPU spielen will..., für alle anderen wieder zurück zu #1 "DirectX 12 Multiadapter". Windows 10 usw., kennst du?


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

Viel Spass noch bei der Klickhascherei.


----------



## Andinistrator (17. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob jeder Thread nen eigenen echten kern hat oder 2 der threads auf nem SMT-Kern liegen. Die SMT-Kerne werden gern mit 20% der Leistung eines echten Kerns angenommen. THEORETISCH: max. Zuwachs von 25%



Sind die Zahlen von dir? Worauf ist das zu stützen, wovon abzuleiten? 20% vom nativen Kern... bei hohem Takt... nicht jeder wird immer zu 100% genutzt... was willst du mir sagen? Und was und wie viel bitte bringt es bei einem Gaming PC?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

die etwa 20% Zuwachs an Leistung durch smt sind allgemein bekannte zahlen für reine cpu multithreading Umgebungen. 

Die 25% mehr Power waren ne Rechnung von mir, die reine Theorie darstellt und voraussetzt, dass die 20% Leistung eines smt Kerns die vor dir genannten 5% mehr spieleleistung erzeugen.
das ist aber eher quark, das ist wohl klar.
Eher hängst du im gpu Limit.


----------



## NerdFlanders (17. September 2015)

Theoretisch kann der Zuwachs weit mehr als 25% ausmachen.

Auch Praktisch kann es weit mehr sein - siehe Crysis 3 mit ~35% Crysis 3 im erneuten CPU-Test: Intel holt auf, AMD weiterhin stark


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. September 2015)

Nedrd von SMT zu echten Kernen?  Und das bei realen spielbedingungen? Glaub ich nicht


----------



## NerdFlanders (17. September 2015)

Hast du dir den Link überhaupt angesehen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Wo ist da der Vergleich von nem 3770 mit seinem sechskern-gegenstück in Form eines 3950x?


----------



## Andinistrator (18. September 2015)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann der Zuwachs weit mehr als 25% ausmachen.
> 
> Auch Praktisch kann es weit mehr sein - siehe Crysis 3 mit ~35% Crysis 3 im erneuten CPU-Test: Intel holt auf, AMD weiterhin stark



Etwas Aktuelleres als deins vom 03.05.2013 hatte ich in #1 verlinkt (16.05.2014), hier auch Crisis ohne spürbaren Mehrwert erwähnt... . Insofern ist HTT bei Games eine Sache, die andere wie weit und ob überhaupt ein i7 6700k zurückliegen würde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

In der letzteb oder der aktuellen pcgh gabs doch nen Bericht zu SMT in Spielen, Ergebnis war am Ende, teilweise merkt man was teilweise nicht und nur in Ausnahmefällen stört es minimal.

Mir ging es ja um jen zuwach von SMT mit 6 threads auf echte 6 Kerne, das ist was anderes als bisher verlinkt.  Dazu müsste ich noch mal den BF4 Test in der PCGH suchen.


----------



## Andinistrator (18. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> In der letzteb oder der aktuellen pcgh gabs doch nen Bericht zu SMT in Spielen, Ergebnis war am Ende, teilweise merkt man was teilweise nicht und nur in Ausnahmefällen stört es minimal.
> 
> Mir ging es ja um jen zuwach von SMT mit 6 threads auf echte 6 Kerne, das ist was anderes als bisher verlinkt.  Dazu müsste ich noch mal den BF4 Test in der PCGH suchen.



BF4 war da auch dabei. Dennoch mache ich ein Edit auf #1
"
Zwar ist bisher noch kein Spiel mit DirectX 12-Unterstützung auf dem Markt, aber die im Netz kursierenden Benchmarks versprechen eine deutliche Performancesteigerung und endlich wird auch das Rechenpotentials aktueller Mehrkern-Prozessoren ausgeschöpft.
"
DirectX 12-Gaming: Das volle Potential der MultiCore-Prozessoren

Hol ich mir jetzt einen Octa Core?
Gibt es überhaupt Octa Cores für "Ivy's candy Sandy Brigde" Sockel 1150?

Für Sockel 2011-03 natürlich:
https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-bx80648i75960x-a1121089.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Da muss es der Leistungszuwachs doch schon SEHR HOCH sein, oder - bei dem Preis?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

das war zumindest mal die Intention dahinter. ich würde da aber mit Aussagen warten bis dx12 verfügbar ist (in form von spielen)

wie gesagt hat in der pcgh der Test nur smt behandelt.

die alten pcgh hab ich nicht alle griffbereit.


EDIT:
Gefunden, bitte unten bei den spieletests schauen.
Haswell Extreme: Intel Core i7-5960X und i7-5820K (ES) im Test

Der 5820k lässt den 4770k schon bei standardtakt hinter sich, der 4790k ist ganz knapp davor (alle @stock). Ein 5820k ist also im Falle BF4 die besser CPU, wenn man bereit ist, den zu übertakten.

Bei crysis ists noch krasser, da ist der 5820k deutlich vor dem 4790k.

Bei F1 2013 und Skyrim herrscht Gleichstand zwischen 4790k und 5820k. StarCraft ist ja bekannt, da brauchts eigentlich nen dual core mit 6 ghz 

Wenn mann dann noch den möglichen Leistungszuwachs durch occ berücksichtigt,  macht der 5820k bei einigen Games also ne extrem gute Figur.  Das gerade ältere Titel den Zuwachs nicht zeigen, dürfte klar sein. Aber ob nun 130FPS oder 180FPS anliegen ist irgendwann eh egal.

Achja, diese Werte sind alle natürlich ohne GPU-LIMIT ermittelt!
Ist die GPU am kotzen bringt der Sprung vom i5 4460 zum 5820k auch nix


----------



## SlapJack (18. September 2015)

@Te Dann versuch ichs halt auch mal:

*1. Die Preis Frage:*



> Wie teuer ist Skylake im Vergleich? Gibt es überhaupt einen Aufpreis?
> 
> Sockel 1151 mit i7 sind ca. 625€ (oben verlinkt).
> 
> ...



Nun wollen wir den Vergleich doch mal so anpassen, dass bei beiden Systemen vergleichbares zum Einsatz kommt: 

Der i7 6700k:
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne KÃ¼hler (BX80662I76700K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist rein Prozessor ohne Kühler für 368€ aktuell,

der i7 4790k ohne Kühler ist bei 350€

Weiterhin um den Vergleich richtig zu kriegen, nehmen wir noch das gleiche Board: 

Das Asus z97 Pro Gaming:
ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gibts für 128€ 



> Zugeben muss ich, ich hab bei MF einfach mal nach Bewertung geschaut, was ich glaube was Gamer seinerzeit gewählt hatten und ungefähr vergleichbar wäre - daher bitte um Gnade.


Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand 3000er Ram genommen hat bei Z97. der Großteil wird die hier meist Empfohlenen 2400er Ram genommen haben: 

Ripjaws 2400 16Gb blau:
http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjawsx-blau-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2400c11d-16gxm-a963418.html

sind 90€ 

Damit kommen wir bei Skylake auf 643€ 

Bei Haswell sind wir bei  568€



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Wie oben erwähnt, für einen Gaming PC reicht ein i5!



Stimmt, also nochmal ein Vergleich mit i5 bei MF

(Wie du auch schon sagtest, die Restliche Hardware ist vom Grundsystem unabhängig, weshalb die hier auch nicht als vergleich aufgeführt wird.) 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2218a633916b88dcb1896f2fa7fd66fd76452bbdf5f0b

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221cce786d25ba47650b0bfbe954bc8e73d5b2cf5a130


*TL : DR: Das sind 75€ Unterscheid bei vergleichbarer Auswahl und vergleichbarer Leistung.
Hinzugefügt werden muss aber noch, das hier bewusst beidesmal Prozessoren mit K gewählt wurden um es vergleichbar zu halten. Wie auch schon öfters hier im Thread erwähnt reicht in i5 ohne K mehr als Locker zum Zocken und die gibts noch Günstiger wordurch der Preisvorteil für Haswell noch größer wird.

 Also  Haswell 1:0 Skylake *


*2. Skylake hat ja auch mehr Leistung, somit kommt man auf mehr FPS, also lohnt sich der Aufpreis:*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core-.../Skylake-Test-Core-i7-6700K-i5-6600K-1166741/

Hier sieht man, dass die beiden i5 um die es bei einem "reinen Gaming PC" lediglich 2% bzw. 3% bei AVG FPS bringt füt stolze 75€ bei einer sehr Niedrigeren Auflösung! Bei höheren Auflösunge, sprich standard Full HD wie sie von den meisten 0815 Zockern (nicht böse gemeint) verwendet wird, Schrumpft der Vorsprung noch mehr.

Hier auch noch ein Benchmark vergleich der CPUs mit einer Dedizierten Grafikkarte:

http://www.techspot.com/review/1041-intel-core-i7-6700k-skylake/page10.html

Man sieht einen wirklichen Gewinn an FPS durch eine Skylake CPU gibt es Faktisch nahezu nicht. Also lieber Haswell nehmen und dafür 75€ mehr in eine Grafikkarte Investieren (oder mehr je nach gewählter Haswell CPUI)

Auch Leistungstechnisch ist die Verbesserung kaum der Rede wert



> In harten Zahlen sind es zum Beispiel beim x264-Transcoding 121 Watt (i7-6700K) gegenüber 131 Watt (i7-4790K)



Also haben wir 2-3% mehr FPS durch die 75€ teurere CPU. Wenn ich aber bei einem "reinen Gaming PC" für 75€ die nächst bessere Grafikkarte kaufen kann, habe ich einen wesentlich höheren FPS zugewinn also rein durch die CPU. 

*TL : DR: Für einen "reinen Gaming Rechner" lohnt es sich trotz der Mehrleistung von Skylake eher die günstigere Haswell Platform zu nehmen um die Maximalen FPS zu kriegen, da man das gesparte Geld in eine GPU zu stecken kann um so effektiv besser FPS in Games zu haben*

*Haswell 2:0 Skylake*


Um noch ganz schnell deine kurz eingeworfenen iGPU vergleiche etwas zu dämpfen: 

http://www.tomshardware.de/skylake-...-6600k-prozessoren,testberichte-241889-9.html



> Allerdings mussten wir enttäuscht feststellen, dass sich die integrierte Grafik im Vergleich zu den beiden unlängst gesteten Broadwell-CPUs wieder deutlich verschlechtert hat. Denn mit der HD Graphics 530 setzt Intel noch die alte GT2-Platform ein und bestückt beide CPUs noch nicht einmal mit deren maximaler Ausbaustufe. Das Ergebnis sieht dann auch deutlich schlechter aus als bei der Broadwell-Verwandschaft:[7quote]
> 
> Ich denke mehr muss man dazu auch nicht mehr sagen, abgesehen von der Tatsache das iGPu Absolut uninteressant ist für einen "reinen Gaming Rechner" da keiner der sich einen Gaming Rechner zulegt nur mit der iGPu Spielen wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andinistrator (18. September 2015)

@ SlapJack
Vielen Dank, ich ergänze #1 bei Gelegenheit! 
Ich werde es noch bisschen auf gliedern, Haswell und Haswell-E trennen, Preise aktualisieren ... .

Danke für die Informationen! Top Arbeit 

EDIT
Im Spoiler wollte ich bewusst i7 gegenüberstellen, die Preise schwanken täglich mehrmals. Der i7 6700k war z.B. bei 350 (Nachfrage, Angebot,...).

Es soll schon der Z170, nicht der H170 Chipsatz bleiben.

"Also Haswell 1:0 Skylake"
Haswell ganz klar, alt ist meist billiger als neu. Daher - über die "Toten" nur Gutes. 

Ob sich der Aufpreis zu Skylake rechfertigt bleibt in Anbetracht der Tatsache, das Haswell "ausge-tick-tockt" hat, d.h. keine neuen Featues nachkommen werden (M.2, USB3.1, DDR4), jedem selber überlassen. Wenn dir der künftige Verzicht die nächste 2-3 Jahre ein 1:0 wert ist, ist das deine persönliche Meinung.

Für mich: 1:1 - für den Aufpreis bekommt man Extras.

"Haswell 2:0 Skylake"
Hier setzt du leider wieder deinen Preisvorteil (50-80€) ein, den du schon beim 1:0 hattest, doppelt geht ja nicht oder?! Ich würde sagen 1:1, Skylake ist teurer aber leistungsfähiger.

"Haswell 2:1 Skylake"
Ist demnach Haswell 1:2 Skylake, für mich:  1:3.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. September 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Ja wer das Geld Übrig hat und bereits genug Kapital hat um von Anfang an eine Ordentliche Grafikkarte zu kaufen, sollte auf Skylake gehen aufgrund der neueren Platform und aufgrund der neuen Arbeitsspeicher, zumal diese beim nächsten Upgrade wieder verwendet werden können. Bei wem aber das Geld der LIMITIERENDE Faktor ist, sollte bei Haswell 1150 bleiben um so mehr für sein Geld zu bekommen!
> ...



Aber selbst dann würde ich eher auf die neue Plattform setzen, wenn wirklich alles Neuware sein soll und dann vielleicht eher bei der Grafikkarte eine Nummer kleiner wählen, oder aber - noch viel besser - einfach eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte kaufen.
75€ finde ich persönlich nicht genug, um damit bei einem Neukauf noch auf DDR3 zu setzen.
Beim nächsten Upgrade müsste dann nicht nur die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht werden, sondern auch das MB und der Arbeitsspeicher.*

Für das genannte FullHD sollte im Grunde genommen eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte im Bereich 100-300€ locker ausreichen.
Diese wird irgendwann wieder verkauft und man holt sich wieder eine bessere, ebenfalls gebrauchte Karte. (Meine alte  6850 habe ich zB für 50€ verkauft, meine derzeitige 7950 für 112€ gekauft)

---
*
Falls nicht sowieso, da mal wieder neuer Sockel. 
Aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Sind die höchsten Anforderungen eh "nur" Spiele würde ich sowieso auf Gebrauchtware setzen. Da tut es doch nun wirklich noch Sandy- oder Ivybridge. Word und Excel läuft damit auch schnell genug


----------



## SlapJack (18. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber selbst dann würde ich eher auf die neue Plattform setzen, wenn wirklich alles Neuware sein soll und dann vielleicht eher bei der Grafikkarte eine Nummer kleiner wählen, oder aber - noch viel besser - einfach eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte kaufen.
> 75€ finde ich persönlich nicht genug, um damit bei einem Neukauf noch auf DDR3 zu setzen.
> Beim nächsten Upgrade müsste dann nicht nur die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht werden, sondern auch das MB und der Arbeitsspeicher.*
> 
> ...



Naja wie gesagt, die GPU power ist für einen Gaming-PC wesentlich wichtiger als der CPU. Deshalb macht es wenig sind an der Grafikkarte beim Neukauf eines Kompletten Rechners zu Sparen und dafür einen CPu zu kaufen mit kaum merklicher Mehrleistung. Die 75€ können auch 100 oder 125€ werden je nach gewählter CPU. Ein i5 4460 gibts für 170€ und der reicht immernoch locker, damit sind wir schon bei 200€ weniger. Ist immer von Fall zu Fall spezifisch. Die k Modelle wurden nur der Vergleichbarkeit halber Ausgewählt. 

Naja, beim nächsten Prozessorrelease wird man sehr sehr wahrscheinlich nicht direkt Upgraden müssen, denn wenn man mit Haswell Upgraden muss, werden auch die Skylakes ein Upgrade brauchen. Somit reich auch bei Haswell nur eine neue Grafikkarte oder Gebraucht wie auch immer. Außerdem bist du auch mit DDR4 nicht zwingend sicher. Zwar haben wir nun DDR4 die mit höherer Frequenz etc Arbeiten, aber es ist ja nicht gesagt das bis zur nächstne oder Übernächsten CPu Generation sich nicht hier auch noch einiges verändert. Bessere Timings oder noch höhere Frequenzen dei die CPU unterstütz können auch für jetzige DDR4 Module ggf. zum Upgrade Grund werden. 

Langer rede kurzer Sinn, wenn mit den Haswell Platformen ein Upgrade Notwendig wird da neue CPUs ein entpsrechendes + bieten, werden auch die leute mit Skylake upgraden müssen da die CPUs kaum mehrleistung haben. Wenn das der Fall wird, kann sich das drum herum so verändert haben, dass auch neue DDR4 etc. fällig werden könnten. Das steht aber noch in den Sternen. 100€ bei einer Grafikkarte mher, machen aber jetzt nach wie vor einen Ordentlichen Sprung aus.

Zum Thema Gebraucht: Wenn du eh gebraucht kaufst, wirst du eh gebrauchte Haswell Platformen und Grafikkarten kaufen und selbst wenns nur die Grafikkarte ist die Gebraucht ist, können die 75€ helfen ne ganze ecke mehr Grafikpower zu kriegen oder schon den Sparanfang für die nächste Anschafung bieten. Ich finde 75€ immer noch n haufen Kohle aber auch das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Bei 1000€ sind das ja auch immerhin 7,5%


----------



## Andinistrator (18. September 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir das ganze nun durch Tests, Benchmarks, Zahlen und Fakten wiederlegen, das Skylake im moment ZWINGED!! die beste Wahl ist.



Leider nein, "zwingend" sowieso nicht.
edit auf #114 m.M.n. Haswell 1:3 Skylake - der einzige Haswell Vorteil, unwesentlich günstiger wenn man auf 2015er-Features verzichten mag (nicht zu verwechseln mit Haswell-E).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Dann frag mal in den Threads ob jemand usb3.1 und m.2 wirklich braucht, wenn Nein,  ist der Aufpreis für Extras, die man eh nicht nutzt, Humbug.  Wer sowa als "brauche ich" definiert bekommt eh skylake empfohlen.


----------



## Andinistrator (18. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann frag mal in den Threads ob jemand usb3.1 und m.2 wirklich braucht, wenn Nein,  ist der Aufpreis für Extras, die man eh nicht nutzt, Humbug.  Wer sowa als "brauche ich" definiert bekommt eh skylake empfohlen.



 Ja es ist dann schon etwas Äpfel und Birnen, Features sind persönliche Preferenz oder "wenn Sie 10% mehr zahlen, bekommen Sie das zweite Set innerhalb der nächsten 10 Minuten geschenkt"


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann frag mal in den Threads ob jemand usb3.1 und m.2 wirklich braucht, wenn Nein,  ist der Aufpreis für Extras, die man eh nicht nutzt, Humbug.  Wer sowa als "brauche ich" definiert bekommt eh skylake empfohlen.



Du musst das mal so sehen, dass der Rechner, der jetzt gekauft wird, vermutlich die nächsten 6-10 Jahre genutzt wird -- abgesehen von der Grafikkarte -- denn ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Skylake 4 Kerner problemlos so lange halten wird.
Was ist also, wenn in 3 Jahren M.2 SSDs und USB 3.1 Standard wird und das nicht voll nutzen kannst, weil du heute eine veraltete Plattform gekauft hast?
Wäre doch blöd, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Sicherlich auch doof, andererseits, da sehe ich eher Haltberkeitsprobleme bei mehr als 5-6 jahren realer Nutzung


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

Dann kann man auch eine Erweiterungskarte kaufen...kommt preislich wahrscheinlich immer noch günstiger.

Außerdem: Wer nutzt heute noch die ersten Dualcores?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Eine Erweiterungskarte für USB 3.2 und M.2?
Wie gesagt, Haswell mangelt es an Lanes.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Erweiterungskarte für USB 3.2 und M.2?
> Wie gesagt, Haswell mangelt es an Lanes.


Dann ist zumindest der Anschluss kein Problem. Haswell hat aber Lanes.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Nope, das ist ja eben  das Problem.
Selbst die Sata Ports sind schon shared.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst das mal so sehen, dass der Rechner, der jetzt gekauft wird, vermutlich die nächsten 6-10 Jahre genutzt wird -- abgesehen von der Grafikkarte -- denn ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Skylake 4 Kerner problemlos so lange halten wird.
> Was ist also, wenn in 3 Jahren M.2 SSDs und USB 3.1 Standard wird und das nicht voll nutzen kannst, weil du heute eine veraltete Plattform gekauft hast?
> Wäre doch blöd, oder?


6-10 Jahre wohl weniger.
2-4 Jahre dann schon eher.
Selbst USB 3.0 benutzen bis jetzt die wenigsten und ob M2 SSDs sich durchsetzen
Wer kauft denn heute was, was in 3-4 Jahren vielleicht mal Standard ist?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nope, das ist ja eben  das Problem.
> Selbst die Sata Ports sind schon shared.


Wenn du ein vernünftiges Board hast, reicht die Lane-Aufteilung doch locker aus. Ob die GPU jetzt in x8 oder x16 läuft, macht doch praktisch keinen großen Unterschied.

Erst mal muss es eine Auswahl an M.2-SSDs geben und die auch zu akzeptablen Preisen. So wird das erst mal nix.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Heute nicht, übermorgen aber vielelicht schon, so unrecht hat e rnicht.
es gab auch zeiten da war PCIe 2.0 nicht nötig, und selbst 8x nicht ausgelastet.

Aber für Mehr als 5-6 jahre kann man nen PC selbst heut nicht kaufen.
Und ob USB 3.1 wirklich den mehrwert wie 3.0 bietet ist fraglich.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, die meisten nutzen immer noch 2.0, und kommen damit hin.
Mich eingeschlossen.
Große Datemnegen fallen bei mri nur netzwerkintern an, und da ist GBit-Netzwerk bei mri eh im Haus  mie 22 Steckdosen verteilt, das dürfte aktuell reichen


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 6-10 Jahre wohl weniger.
> 2-4 Jahre dann schon eher.
> Selbst USB 3.0 benutzen bis jetzt die wenigsten und ob M2 SSDs sich durchsetzen
> Wer kauft denn heute was, was in 3-4 Jahren vielleicht mal Standard ist?



2-4 Jahre?
Echt?
Heute reicht Sandy immer noch, ist 4 Jahre alt.
Die Leistungssteigerungen werden immer geringer ausfallen. Eine heutige CPU reicht daher schon 8 Jahre lang, 10 sind sicher auch möglich.
Wie kommst du da auf 2-4 Jahre? Schließt du von dir auf andere, weil du es super findest, was neues zu kaufen, das du dann verbauen kannst? So denken die wenigsten.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wurde, die meisten nutzen immer noch 2.0, und kommen damit hin.
> Mich eingeschlossen.
> Große Datemnegen fallen bei mri nur netzwerkintern an, und da ist GBit-Netzwerk bei mri eh im Haus  mie 22 Steckdosen verteilt, das dürfte aktuell reichen



USB 3 ist bei mir Standard, ohne kann ich mir das nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

USB3.1 bringt bei den Plattengeschwindigkeiten noch nicht wirklich viel.

Würdest du auch noch die ersten Dualcores verwenden? 10 Jahre sind viel zu lang, um das planen zu können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

da gehts sicher ehe rum die Sticks


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Und in 3 Jahren hast du Flash Sticks und Platten, die sich dank gesunkener Preise, in Massen unter die User mischen.
Dann schiebst du deine Daten von deiner M.2 SSD auf deinen Flash Speicher. Dank USB 3.1 sehr viel schneller als noch heute.
Und wer weiß, was USB 4 bringen wird.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und in 3 Jahren hast du Flash Sticks und Platten, die sich dank gesunkener Preise, in Massen unter die User mischen.
> Dann schiebst du deine Daten von deiner M.2 SSD auf deinen Flash Speicher. Dank USB 3.1 sehr viel schneller als noch heute.
> Und wer weiß, was USB 4 bringen wird.


Dann muss man eben entscheiden, ob man in Zukunft eventuell lieber schnell kopiert oder doch 100-200 Euro spart und dafür einige Minuten länger wartet.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Dann ist zumindest der Anschluss kein Problem. Haswell hat aber Lanes.



Da hat Thresh schon recht. Die B85-Z97 haben von Seiten des PCH nur 8 2.0 Lanes und deshalb müssen die Lanes geteilt werden bei mehreren Platten oder Laufwerken. Der Z170 Chipsatz hat 20 3.0 Lanes. So kann man eine M.2 PCIe SSD anschließen und trotzdem noch alle Sata Ports nutzen ohne das geteilt werden muss.

Aber was ich nicht so sehe wie Thres das man sich ggf in 3 Jahren darüber ärgert das man nicht doch die neue Generation gelauft hat weil dann ja mglw erschwingliche M.2 SSDs kaufbar sind etc pp. Es wird immer betont das man Hardware nicht für die Zukunft kauft. Warum dann da so eine Vorhersagerei.


----------



## flotus1 (18. September 2015)

Ich glaube da sollte man ein wenig differenzieren: Leistung sollte man nicht für die Zukunft kaufen weil die immer billiger wird mit der Zeit. Features und Kompatibilität kann man sehr wohl heute schon auch auf Verdacht mitnehmen. Man muss ja nicht allzu tief in die Glaskugel schauen um zu sehen dass M.2 SSDs in den nächsten Jahren günstige Massenware werden.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da sollte man ein wenig differenzieren: Leistung sollte man nicht für die Zukunft kaufen weil die immer billiger wird mit der Zeit. Features und Kompatibilität kann man sehr wohl heute schon auch auf Verdacht mitnehmen. Man muss ja nicht allzu tief in die Glaskugel schauen um zu sehen dass M.2 SSDs in den nächsten Jahren günstige Massenware werden.


Ist nur die Frage, inwiefern man davon profitiert und ob es nicht reicht, wenn es im nächsten System verbaut wird.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber selbst dann würde ich eher auf die neue Plattform setzen, wenn wirklich alles Neuware sein soll und dann vielleicht eher bei der Grafikkarte eine Nummer kleiner wählen, oder aber - noch viel besser - einfach eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte kaufen.
> 75€ finde ich persönlich nicht genug, um damit bei einem Neukauf noch auf DDR3 zu setzen.
> Beim nächsten Upgrade müsste dann nicht nur die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht werden, sondern auch das MB und der Arbeitsspeicher.*
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du unterschätzt dabei den Faktor Mensch. Gerade die hier Hilfe suchen haben in der Regel nicht so viel Ahnung von PCs. Sieht man ja in vielen Threads,
Zukunftsfähig,
Wenig aufrüsten.
Zusammenbau selber machen. Aaaaaaah Panik. ( Ich habe meinen auch nicht selbst zusammen gebaut,auch zu viel Bammel was kaputt zu machen)
Was man teilweise  im Bekanntenkreis hört und dann wie Baumklötze staunt wenn es um eher simple Sachen wie den PC mal aufzuschrauben und sauber zu machen geht. "Aber ich hab doch Staubfiler" Ich glaube ähnliche Geschichten kennen viele hier.
Viele wollen einfach einen PC der lange läuft und Ruhe ist,sieht man ja auch den Absatzzahlen von Fertig-PCs. Der berühmte Aldi-PC z.B.
Und gerade den Menschen tut man mMn einen Gefallen damit die besagten 75 Euro in eine bessere und vielleicht aktuell zu leistungsstarke GPU zu stecken als irgendwelche Features die diese Menschen,und da mache ich mal eine Vorhersage,nie nutzen werden. Oder erst beim nächsten PC.

Und Gebrauchtware ist auch vielen Menschen nicht geheuer.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> 2-4 Jahre?
> Echt?
> Heute reicht Sandy immer noch, ist 4 Jahre alt.
> Die Leistungssteigerungen werden immer geringer ausfallen. Eine heutige CPU reicht daher schon 8 Jahre lang, 10 sind sicher auch möglich.
> ...


Also mir wirfst du vor ich würde von mir auf andere schliessen, aber selber gehst du bei USB 3.0 von dir aus?
Ist klar.

Ich gehe von nicht sovielen Jahren aus, da ich denke dass durch die neuen Konsolen der Hardwarehunger schon gestiegen ist und weiter steigen wird.
Zudem sollte nächstes Jahr AMD Zenn kommen und Intel muss dann wohl mal mehr als nur 5% Mehrleistung drauflegen um den Vorsprung zu halten.

Desweiteren werden in 4+Jahren die heutigen Boards genauso veraltet sein wie jetzt die 4-6 Jahre alten Boards.
Guck dir doch mal ein P67 Board an, das wurde von den heutigen Standards sogar schon überholt.
Von P55 Boards oder von den ersten Core ix Prozessoren.
Und das ist die Intel Hardware von vor 4-5 Jahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Na immerhin gabs, wenn auch nur suboptimal integriert, sata 6g und usb 3 onbord. Was brauch ich heute noch? Usb3 Header? Ok, der wäre praktisch, geht aber gersde bei x58 problemlos nachzurüsten über Steckkarte. Genauso wie Sata3. Ne wirklich schnelle intel 750 ssd kann ich auch montieren


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> @ SlapJack
> Vielen Dank, ich ergänze #1 bei Gelegenheit!
> Ich werde es noch bisschen auf gliedern, Haswell und Haswell-E trennen, Preise aktualisieren ... .
> 
> ...



Laut deinem eigenen Threadtitel geht es um doch Gaming. Und deshalb darf man mMn Extras nicht zählen weil die null Einfluss auf die Spieleperformance haben. Ansonsten müsste man den Thread in: Skylake ist der bessere PC umbenennen.

Mal davon abgesehen das deine Argumentation erst ab 1000 Euro eher sogar 1100 Euro greifen kann,aber das wurde dir ja auch schon mehrmals angeraten zu beachten das es nummal auch sehr viele Threads gibt,mindestens die Hälfte, wo das Budget maximal 1000 Euro beträgt und denen hilft dein Thread überhaupt nicht.

Deine Argumentation scheitert auch daran das sie einzig und allein auf den K Prozessoren und dem Z170 Chipsatz beruht und nicht auf Skylake mit all seinen Facetten.  Nehmen wir doch einfach mal den 6500 non-K als Rechenbeispiel. Der 6500 ist der wahrscheinlichste Kandidat als Mainstreamnachfolger des 4460. Der 6400 ist wohl zu schmalbrüstig mit seinem 2.7 Ghz und der 6600 wird  den Aufpreis genau so wenig rechtfertigen wie der 4590.

Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock B150M Pro4 (90-MXGZM0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C4G4D240FSA/BLS2K4G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

342 Euro

Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-8gb-bls2cp4g3d1609ds1s00-a723497.html?hloc=de

268 Euro

Board und Ram habe ich bei dem Haswell jeweils die direkten Vorgänger genommen um einen adäquaten Vergleich zu haben.

Immerhin 74 Euro Unterschied. 
Und wenn nur ein Budget von beispielhaft 800 Euro zur Verfügung steht und dann auch noch eine anständige Grafikkarte rein soll können die 74 Euro maßgeblich sein.
Und der B150 Chipsatz hat auch nur 8 PCIe Lanes am PCH genau wie sein Vorgänger,zwar 3.0 aber halt auch nur 8. Da kannste die ganzen Extras in der Pfeife rauchen da shared.


----------



## Andinistrator (18. September 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Laut deinem eigenen Threadtitel geht es um doch Gaming. Und deshalb darf man mMn Extras nicht zählen weil die null Einfluss auf die Spieleperformance haben. Ansonsten müsste man den Thread in: Skylake ist der bessere PC umbenennen.



Hallo Maddrax111, 
vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Es geht um einen Gaming PC, nicht schlichtweg um Gaming. Sonst würden wir von Game Boy bis PS4 alles genannt haben. Daher ist es klar und gewollt, dass die Themen ineinander greifen, was ist alt - was war das, was ist neu - was habe ich davon, brauch ich das, ... .



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das deine Argumentation erst ab 1000 Euro eher sogar 1100 Euro greifen kann,aber das wurde dir ja auch schon mehrmals angeraten zu beachten das es nummal auch sehr viele Threads gibt,mindestens die Hälfte, wo das Budget maximal 1000 Euro beträgt und denen hilft dein Thread überhaupt nicht.



Stimmt, dennoch freu ich mich das du am Thema teilnimmst. Ich konte aber auch schon den ein oder anderen überzeugen, noch etwas mehr auszugeben. Seh es positiv, das kurbelt die Wirtschaft an .



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation scheitert auch daran das sie einzig und allein auf den K Prozessoren und dem Z170 Chipsatz beruht und nicht auf Skylake mit all seinen Facetten.



Auch richtig, einfach deshalb weil diese noch nicht draußen sind und damit sich die Preise..., aktuelles Beispiel: Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz 325€ vs Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz 365€. Ich kann jetzt natürlich die Amortisierungszeit zwischen 91W und 65W angeben, wenn ich den 65W nehme. Solange sich hier die Preise nicht nach unten entwickeln, sind diese m.M.n unattraktiv.


----------



## Andinistrator (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst das mal so sehen, dass der Rechner, der jetzt gekauft wird, vermutlich die nächsten 6-10 Jahre genutzt wird -- abgesehen von der Grafikkarte -- denn ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Skylake 4 Kerner problemlos so lange halten wird.



Trifft z.B. auf mich zu, mein Rechner ist 6+ Jahre alt. Daher wollte ich bewusst beim richtigen "Tick-Tock", also 2015 wieder neu einsteigen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich gehe von nicht sovielen Jahren aus, da ich denke dass durch die neuen Konsolen der Hardwarehunger schon gestiegen ist und weiter steigen wird.
> Zudem sollte nächstes Jahr AMD Zenn kommen und Intel muss dann wohl mal mehr als nur 5% Mehrleistung drauflegen um den Vorsprung zu halten.



AMD wird mit viel, viel Glück die Leistung von Haswell erreichen.
Wer denkt, dass AMD Intel angreifen kann, lebt in einer Scheinwelt.
Und Ende 2016 wird es schon den Refresh von Skylake geben und Cannon Lake steht vor der Tür. AMD wird also so oder so wieder hinterher humpeln.
Intel ändert an seiner Strategie absolut gar nichts.

Natürlich sind die Sandy Boards technisch veraltet, aber wechselt du deswegen das System?
Nicht wirklich.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

Naja, I'm Gegensatz zu den FX kann AMD da wieder den Abstand verringern.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Glaubst du daran, hoffst du das oder hältst du das für realistisch?
AMd hat mal gesagt, dass Bulldozer der absolute Knaller sein wird. Am Ende war es nichts.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Glaubst du daran, hoffst du das oder hältst du das für realistisch?
> AMd hat mal gesagt, dass Bulldozer der absolute Knaller sein wird. Am Ende war es nichts.


Bulldozer war auch der falsche Ansatz. So hat man die gleiche Technik und die Bulldozer sind trotzdem noch weit von Ivy entfernt.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

AMd hat 4 Jahre gebraucht um das zu erkennen.
Und woher sollte plötzlich die Leistungssteigerung her kommen?
AMD müsste 50% mehr Leistung generieren, von einer zur nächsten Generation.
Das schaffst du nicht mal so eben und schon gar nicht mit AMDs begrenztem Budget.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> AMd hat 4 Jahre gebraucht um das zu erkennen.
> Und woher sollte plötzlich die Leistungssteigerung her kommen?
> AMD müsste 50% mehr Leistung generieren, von einer zur nächsten Generation.
> Das schaffst du nicht mal so eben und schon gar nicht mit AMDs begrenztem Budget.


Ich sage, der Abstand wird kleiner - mehr nicht. Ein Einholen halte ich ebenfalls für utopisch.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Und ich weiß nicht, wie AMD das machen will.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne mal überraschen und frage dann, wie AMD einen 8 Kerner mit SMt vermarkten will, der es so gerade eben mit den Intel 4 Kernern aufnehmen kann.

Ich kann mich aber noch gut an damals erinnern, wo alle gesagt haben, dass Bulldozer Sandy Bridge überrollen wird. Die AMD Fans waren voll in Fahrt und wurden dann kleinlaut, als die ersten Benchmarks erschienen und klar war, dass die Pro Takt Leistung sogar geringer war als beim Phenom 2.
AMd muss jetzt die Pro Takt Leistung um 50% steigern, um wieder heranzukommen, aber womit? Mit guten worten?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

bulldozer war AMDs Netburst 

Für ZEN ist immerhin wer verantwortlich dem man zutrauen darf, dass er weiß was er tut. 

Ich würde sagen es gibt ne kleine Chance.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

AMd hat ja nicht nur eine riesen Baustelle.
Nicht nur die Taktleistung, sondern auch die Anbindung. Hypertransport ist veraltet und viel zu langsam.
Sie müssen an vielen Fronten was völlig neues entwickeln.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> AMd hat ja nicht nur eine riesen Baustelle.
> Nicht nur die Taktleistung, sondern auch die Anbindung. Hypertransport ist veraltet und viel zu langsam.
> Sie müssen an vielen Fronten was völlig neues entwickeln.


Hoffen wir, dass sie es schaffen. Wenn nicht, sieht es schwarz aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

Vergiss nicht, der Verantwortlich hat sch on mal Intel das Fürchten gelehrt,  Die Frage ist, wie weit vorn er anfangen durfte und wie weiß das Blatt war.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Ich hoffe es ja auch, dass AMD zumindest mal wieder aufschließen kann, um mal AMD Systeme zu empfehlen, denn aktuell ist es ja echt doof.

Aber wieso ist die Titel Schrift noch nicht geändert?  
"Darum ist Skylake die bessere Plattform".


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Hallo Maddrax111,
> vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Es geht um einen Gaming PC, nicht schlichtweg um Gaming. Sonst würden wir von Game Boy bis PS4 alles genannt haben. Daher ist es klar und gewollt, dass die Themen ineinander greifen, was ist alt - was war das, was ist neu - was habe ich davon, brauch ich das, ... .
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte es wäre klar was ich gemeint habe sonst hätte ich ja irgendwas von einer Konsole geschrieben wenn ich das gewollt hätte.

Zudem ist der 6500 verfügbar z.B bei HoH und Notbooksbilliger wie dir ein Klick auf den Link zeigen würde.
Und auch beim 4790 und 4790k war der Grundtakt des K-Modells 400 Mhz höher als beim non-K, Ist also kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Skylake.

Und wenn du mir schon recht gibst das dein Thread nur auf K und Z170 abzielt ist zumindest der Titel des Threads falsch und irreführend.

Und die Wirtschaft ankurbeln ist für mich absolut kein Argument irgendjemand dazu zu bewegen mehr Geld auszugeben. 

Und das die Preis für dich unattraktiv sind ändert nichts an der Tatsache das viele Menschen eben nicht soviel Geld ausgeben können und dann wird in sehr vielen Fällen der 4460 der bessere Gaming PC sein.  Weil das ganze immer und ewig eine Frage des Geldes bleiben wird und bei begrenztem Budget hat dein Thread Skylake ist der beste Gaming PC genau denselben Nährwert wie der Wetterbericht vom Mars,nämlich null.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. September 2015)

Was Zen angeht: Keller hat AMD heute verlassen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2015)

na super, damit schwindet die letzte Hoffnung.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Und das die Preis für dich unattraktiv sind ändert nichts an der Tatsache das viele Menschen eben nicht soviel Geld ausgeben können .



"Unattraktiv" hatte ich bezogen auf die non-k CPUs #142

_Preise ändern sich täglich, daher aktuell (siehe Thread Datum/Zeit)_

i5 6600 | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80662I56600)	45 Angebote ab 238,21	62 Angebote ab 238,21
Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)	78 Angebote ab 263,30	144 Angebote ab 250,88

Jetzt an dich die Frage:
Warum ist der Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz nicht "attraktiver" gegenüber dem Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz? Würdest du dies nicht in einem Nebensatz erwähnen, wenn du eine Empfehlung aussprichst? Was bewegt dich dazu 12,67€ einzusparen? Konnte jemand seinen Rechner wegen 12,67€ nicht "günstiger" ausstatten?

i7 6700 | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662I76700)	36 Angebote ab 324,85	51 Angebote ab 324,28
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)	61 Angebote ab 364,73	117 Angebote ab 364,68

Beim i7 sind es sogar immerhin 40,40€ Unterschied...

_i7: Weiß jemand wie viel Energieaufwand notwenig wären um 600MHz zu übertakten? Dann sage ich dir ab wann es sich "rentiert" hat und rechne auch noch 91W vs 65W gegen, dann nochmal wenn ich das k Model in 10 Minuten Aufwand auf 4.2 und 4.3 GHz nur mit einem guten Kühler übertakte... . Dann brauch ich aber den Energieaufwand von 800-900MHz._

Trennen wir bei der Skylake non-k-cpu noch den Begriff "günstig" und "billig", nennen wir es "Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis", einverstanden?

i5: 238,21€ : 3,3Ghz = 72,18€ pro Ghz
i5k: 250,88 : 3,5Ghz = 71,68€ pro Ghz

i7 -- 324,28€ : 3.4Ghz = 95,38€ pro Ghz
i7k --364,68€ : 4.0Ghz = 91,17€ pro Ghz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

Das mit dem Energieaufwand ist CPU-Abhängig, also nicht pauschal zu sagen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> "Unattraktiv" hatte ich bezogen auf die non-k CPUs #142
> 
> _Preise ändern sich täglich, daher aktuell (siehe Thread Datum/Zeit)_
> 
> ...


Zitier doch noch einen Satz mehr und vergleiche mit 4460, vor allem preislich.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das mit dem Energieaufwand ist CPU-Abhängig, also nicht pauschal zu sagen.


Ja danke  ich hoffe es probiert jetzt keiner und versteht die Ironie


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Zitier doch noch einen Satz mehr und vergleiche mit 4460, vor allem preislich.



Bezog sich nur auf #142 und führt am Thema vorbei, es wurde schon geklärt, dass Haswell (nicht E) preislich im Vorteil ist, was oft bei älterer Technik so ist.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was Zen angeht: Keller hat AMD heute verlassen...



Er hat sein Projekt abgeschlossen und hat das Unternehmen danach verlassen.
Ist jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich für Keller.
Was am Ende dann übrig bleibt, werden wir ja sehen, wenn die neue Architektur von AMD am Markt erscheint.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Bezog sich nur auf #142


Du hast aus #156 zitiert, nicht aus #142.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

Dann bleibt der letzte hoffnungsschimmer ja noch.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du hast aus #156 zitiert, nicht aus #142.


Du solltest alles lesen, dann wird es klar. Es ging um non und k cpu aus Skylake.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Ich finde die non K CPU nicht unattraktiv.
Einzog der Preis stimmt noch nicht. Ein 3,3GHz Prozessor sollte um 180€ kosten, dann passt das mit non K.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Du solltest alles lesen, dann wird es klar. Es ging um non und k cpu aus Skylake.


Ich weiß, was non-K's sind.

Stell doch mal lieber einen Vergleich zum 4460 her, eine CPU, die sich hervorragend zum Gaming eignet.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die non K CPU nicht unattraktiv.
> Einzog der Preis stimmt noch nicht. Ein 3,3GHz Prozessor sollte um 180€ kosten, dann passt das mit non K.



Hatte ich jetzt bei Geizhals nicht, wenn 180€ stimmen dann kommt es mir im gesamten Thema entgegen


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was non-K's sind.
> 
> Stell doch mal lieber einen Vergleich zum 4460 her, eine CPU, die sich hervorragend zum Gaming eignet.


nochmal #163: "führt am Thema vorbei, es wurde schon geklärt, dass Haswell (nicht E) preislich im Vorteil ist, was oft bei älterer Technik so ist. "

EDIT: Weil du immer so brav bei mir bist:

Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)	119 Angebote ab 175,72	240 Angebote ab 175,72

Intel Core i5-6500 | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)	37 Angebote ab 212,40	55 Angebote ab 212,40

*4460*
Quad-Core: "Haswell" • Taktfrequenz: 3.20GHz, Turbo: 3.40GHz • TDP: 84W • Fertigung: 22nm • Interface: DMI, 5GT/s • L2-Cache: 4x 256kB • L3-Cache: 6MB shared • Stepping: C0 • Einführung: 2014/Q2 • Grafik: Intel HD Graphics 4600, 350-1100MHz, max. 3 Displays • PCIe-Lanes: 16x PCIe 3.0 • Sockel: 1150, max. 1 CPU • Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC3-12800U (DDR3-1600), 25.6GB/s, max. 32GB • 
*6500*
Quad-Core: "Skylake" • Taktfrequenz: 3.20GHz, Turbo: 3.60GHz • TDP: 65W • Fertigung: 14nm • Interface: DMI 3.0, 8GT/s • L2-Cache: 4x 256kB • L3-Cache: 6MB shared • Stepping: R0 • Einführung: 2015/Q3 • Grafik: Intel HD Graphics 530, 350-1050MHz, HDMI 1.4 + DisplayPort 1.2, max. 3 Displays • PCIe-Lanes: 16x PCIe 3.0 • Sockel: 1151, max. 1 CPU • Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC4-17000U/PC3L-12800U (DDR4-2133/DDR3L-1600), 34.1GB/s, max. 64GB

Jetzt können wir wieder über die techn. Werte sprechen, z.B. Turbo Takt oder 34.1GB/s, max. 64GB ... 

oder wir rechnen aus, ab wann sich 65W gegenüber 84W amortisiert haben, bei jetzt 36,68€.

Es bleibt dabei Äpfel und Birnen zu vergleichen  Und für 36,68€ mehr nehme ich die Technik aus 2015  welche noch "tick-tock"t.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Wieso kommt dir das entgegen?
Der kleine i5 kostet über 200€ und hat nur 2,7GHz Takt.
der größere i5 hat die besagten 3,2GHz aber kostet um 220€.
Das halte ich für zuviel. 40€ weniger und das passt.

Und nutze mal den Bearbeiten Button.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kommt dir das entgegen?
> Der kleine i5 kostet über 200€ und hat nur 2,7GHz Takt.
> der größere i5 hat die besagten 3,2GHz aber kostet um 220€.
> Das halte ich für zuviel. 40€ weniger und das passt.
> ...


Sry - ich dachte die 180€ bezogen sich auf einen Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz, welchen ich nicht zu diesem Preis gefunden hatte. Die anderen (z.B.T, TE) Modelle hatte ich auch noch nicht berücksichtigt. Dann bring ich ja doch ein Skylake System unter 1000 Euro zusammen


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Nein. Das ist ja wie bei Haswell auch.
Der 6600k ohne K ist auch als Haswell zu teuer.
Der Prozessor darunter, von dem es kein K Modell gibt, ist interessant.
Bei Skylake ist das halt so, dass es da nur den einen gibt, da der kleinste Skylake einfach zu wenig Takt hat. 
Also
 i5 6600 --> zu teuer, lohnt sowieso nicht.
i5 6500 --> für 180€ wäre das genau der richtige.
i5 6400 --> zu geringer Takt. Die Haswell Version [i5 4460] war da noch besser.

Es gibt also bei Skylake insgesamt nur 3 Prozessoren, die meiner Meinung nach kaufbar sind.
Der i5 6500, der i5 6600k und der i7 6700k.
Xeon Prozessoren gibt es ja noch nicht und ob es da was preiswertes mit sMT geben wird, steht ja auch in den Sternen.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)




----------



## Maddrax111 (19. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> nochmal #163: "führt am Thema vorbei, es wurde schon geklärt, dass Haswell (nicht E) preislich im Vorteil ist, was oft bei älterer Technik so ist. "
> 
> EDIT: Weil du immer so brav bei mir bist:
> 
> ...



Ich gehe ja konform das Skylake die bessere Plattform ist.
Aber das viel entscheidenere Kriterium ist und bleibt das Thema Geld. Thresh hat es schön in Post 174 dargestellt und ich ja hatte es ja in Post 141 auch erwähnt das der 6500 der legitime Nachfolger des 4460 sein wird,aber die pauschale Aussage das Skylake der bessere Gaming PC ist halt für mich weiterhin fraglich was P/L angeht.

Wenn man es anders formulieren würde:

Was ist der beste Gaming PC den ich für mein Budget bekommen kann? 
Dann würde die Antwort oft Skylake sein,aber halt nicht immer in der aktuellen Marktlage.


PS.
Sorry voraus wenn das zu hart rüber kommt. Aber das du diese 36 Euro mehr ausgeben würdest ist irrelevant. Wichtig ist was das beste für den Hilfesuchenden ist.
Und es sind ja nicht nur die 36 Euro. Es kommen noch 10 Euro für RAM und 15 für das Board hinzu. Das sind schon 60 Euro.
Streng genommen sind es sogar 70 Euro. Die 60 Euro Rechnung geht davon aus das man z.B statt des populären ASRock B85M Pro 4 den Nachfolger ASRock B150M Pro 4 nimmt. Der B150 Chipsatz hat aber wie ich an anderer Stelle schon schrieb auch nur 8 PCI-e Lanes. Eine M.2 SSD PCI-e verbraucht aber schon 4. Dann ist man dann schnell wieder shared. Also braucht man schon ein H170 mit 16 Lanes für diesen Vorteil. Ergo noch mal 10 Euro,sprich 70. Und das ist schon mehr als der halbe Weg von einer 380 zu einer 390.

Fair wäre dem Hilfesuchenden zu sagen:
Skylake dafür schlechtere Grafikkarte oder Haswell und bessere Grafikkarte und dann ist der Haswell sogar der bessere Gaming PC weil man meistens eh eher am GPU als am CPU Limit hängt.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Die Frage ist ja aber auch, was brauchst du überhaupt, damit dein Rechner als Gaming Rechner durchgehen kann?
Muss es ein teurer i7 oder Xeon sein?
Reicht nicht auch der kleine i5 aus?
Ich selbst würde das auf jeden Fall bestätigen.
Lieber für kleineres Geld Spiele Rechner bzw. deren Unterbau kaufen und dann öfters tauschen, dadurch hat du automatisch immer mal wieder eine neue und damit moderne Plattform.
Ich finde es nur schade, dass der Takt des i5 6400 so niedrig ist. Sonst wäre es die perfekte CPU zum spielen. 
Abgesehen davon ist natürlich auch der Preis zu hoch. Der 6400 müsste um 160€ kosten, der 6500 dann um 180-190€.
Der 6500k kann gerne 240€ kosten. Intel hat sich das Übertakten schon immer nett bezahlen lassen.
Schade allerdings dass der Aufpreis für SMt so erschreckend hoch ist. Das ist für mich aktuell das größte KO Kriterium für den i7 -- unabhängig ob Skylake oder Haswell.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

Wie isn dass eigentlich bei Skylake jetzt mit occ per bclk? Soll ja wieder gehen.
Nur bei k möglich?


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wie isn dass eigentlich bei Skylake jetzt mit occ per bclk? Soll ja wieder gehen.
> Nur bei k möglich?



Du kennst doch Intel. 
Base Clock übertakten geht nur mit K CPUs und nur mit Z Mainboards.
Also völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

Man könnte ja dem User mal wieder mehr Selbstverantwotung geben, aber klar, Amerikaner, das könnte ja schief gehen.

EDIT:
Z-Bord versteh ich noch, sperre bei Xeon ggf. auch. Aber n i3 und n i5 auf nem Z-Bord zu sperren, na des doch blöd.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Machst du das wieder so wie früher, dass du jede CPU über den Base Clock übertakten kannst, verlieren die K Modelle an Zuspruch und Wert, da sie nicht mehr benötigt werden.
Ebenso wäre dann ein Prozessor mit 400MHz mehr als ein anderer Prozessor überflüssig.
Intel hat das ja erkannt, dass sie den "Fehler" früher gemacht haben und daher machen sie das heute nicht mehr und sperren die Prozessoren je nach dem aus.


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. September 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Man könnte ja dem User mal wieder mehr Selbstverantwotung geben, aber klar, Amerikaner, das könnte ja schief gehen.



Inklusive der schöne Klagewelle hinterher


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Sorry voraus wenn das zu hart rüber kommt. Aber das du diese 36 Euro mehr ausgeben würdest ist irrelevant. Wichtig ist was das beste für den Hilfesuchenden ist.



Ich dreh dir da kein Strick draus, aber ich unterscheide zwischen "günstig" und "billig", demnach darf man auch bei einem kleinen Budget mal darauf hinweisen, dass Haswell "billiger" ist, es aber dennoch "günstiger" sein kann 100€ mehr auszugeben.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ich dreh dir da kein Strick draus, aber ich unterscheide zwischen "günstig" und "billig", demnach darf man auch bei einem kleinen Budget mal darauf hinweisen, dass Haswell "billiger" ist, es aber dennoch "günstiger" sein kann 100€ mehr auszugeben.


Billig und günstig ist jetzt aber kein Unterschied in ein paar Features, die aktuell noch nicht im Mainstream sind.


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ich dreh dir da kein Strick draus, aber ich unterscheide zwischen "günstig" und "billig", demnach darf man auch bei einem kleinen Budget mal darauf hinweisen, dass Haswell "billiger" ist, es aber dennoch "günstiger" sein kann 100€ mehr auszugeben.



Sofern die 100 Euro überhaupt vorhanden sind oder innnerhalb kurzer Zeit. HDD nachrüsten oder CPU Lüfter oder.....
Ansonsten ist es günstiger billiger zu kaufen.

Und das alt immer billiger ist stimmt auch nicht wirklich. Ein I5-3470 mit 3.2 Ghz kostet sogar mehr als der 4460.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Sofern die 100 Euro überhaupt vorhanden sind oder innnerhalb kurzer Zeit. HDD nachrüsten oder CPU Lüfter oder.....
> Ansonsten ist es günstiger billiger zu kaufen.


... oder erstmal an Speichermedien sparen (, z.B. keine 500GB SSD, noch keine 16GB DDR4-3200) und dafür eine "moderne" Grundlage haben...


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> ... oder erstmal an Speichermedien sparen (, z.B. keine 500GB SSD, noch keine 16GB DDR4-3200) und dafür eine "moderne" Grundlage haben...



Was bitte schön haben 500 GB SSDs und 16 GB DDR4 3200 RAMs mit kleinem Budget zu tun?
Genau nichts.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Was bitte schön haben 500 GB SSDs und 16 GB DDR4 3200 RAMs mit kleinem Budget zu tun?
> Genau nichts.



Na ganz einfach, ich möchte
- eine moderne Plattform
- habe aber begrenztes Budget

Dann schaut man mal was man rausholen kann wenn man vorerst "nur" 8GB RAM nimmt oder eine kleinere SSD.


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Von einer größeren SSD hat man aber mehr als von einer besseren Anbindung irgendwelcher PCIe-Karten, die vllt. mal in ein paar Jahren interessant werden.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Von einer größeren SSD hat man aber mehr als von einer besseren Anbindung irgendwelcher PCIe-Karten, die vllt. mal in ein paar Jahren interessant werden.



Kann mag sein, aber was kann ich besser nachrüsten? SSD oder Sockel?


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach, ich möchte
> - eine moderne Plattform
> - habe aber begrenztes Budget
> 
> Dann schaut man mal was man rausholen kann wenn man vorerst "nur" 8GB RAM nimmt oder eine kleinere SSD.



Ich glaube wir haben andere Vorstellungen von einem begrenzten oder kleinen Budget.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Von einer größeren SSD hat man aber mehr als von einer besseren Anbindung irgendwelcher PCIe-Karten, die vllt. mal in ein paar Jahren interessant werden.



Ach. So eng würde ich das nicht sehen.
Du kaufst dir heute eine kleine, preiswerte SSD mit Sata Schnittstelle und baust dir in 2 Jahren eine große M.2 SSD ein.
So sparst du anfangs Geld und hast am Ende trotzdem die bessere Plattform für das Upgrade.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben andere Vorstellungen von einem begrenzten oder kleinen Budget.


Ich habe nun schon öftern erlebt, dass das Bugdet den "Hunni" noch vertragen konnte. Aber ganz klar gebe ich dir Recht, wenn es auf +/- 100€ ankommt, dann muss man "billiger" einkaufen. Und wie schon gesagt, könnte ich real den Stromverbrauch gegenüberstellen, dann dreht sich das Blatt wieder wie im Beispiel i5-4460


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach. So eng würde ich das nicht sehen.
> Du kaufst dir heute eine kleine, preiswerte SSD mit Sata Schnittstelle und baust dir in 2 Jahren eine große M.2 SSD ein.
> So sparst du anfangs Geld und hast am Ende trotzdem die bessere Plattform für das Upgrade.


Aber werden M.2-SSDs wirklich der Bringer? Oder andere PCIe-SSDs? Ich würde lieber eine große und günstigere SATA-SSD nehmen, von der man sofort etwas hat.


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Aber werden M.2-SSDs wirklich der Bringer? Oder andere PCIe-SSDs? Ich würde lieber eine große und günstigere SATA-SSD nehmen, von der man sofort etwas hat.



Selbst wenn sie der Bringer werden würde ich meinen aktuellen Kauf auch nicht davon abhängig machen wir ggf in 2 jahren mal eine M.2 SSD zu kaufen.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Aber werden M.2-SSDs wirklich der Bringer? Oder andere PCIe-SSDs?



Ansichtssache, die Preise fallen ja noch. Sag du es mir: UserBenchmark: 704 SSDs Ranked


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Aber werden M.2-SSDs wirklich der Bringer? Oder andere PCIe-SSDs? Ich würde lieber eine große und günstigere SATA-SSD nehmen, von der man sofort etwas hat.



Die Entwicklung geht weiter. Das siehst du ja gut bei den SSDs, deren Sata Schnittstelle inzwischen limitiert.
Daher ist M.2 die Zukunft. Sicher nicht heute und auch nicht nächste Woche, aber die Zeit kommt und gerade weil du eine Plattform aufgrund der geringen Leistungssteigerungen länger nutzt, ist es sinnvoll, sich heute diese Features zu kaufen.


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung geht weiter. Das siehst du ja gut bei den SSDs, deren Sata Schnittstelle inzwischen limitiert.
> Daher ist M.2 die Zukunft. Sicher nicht heute und auch nicht nächste Woche, aber die Zeit kommt und gerade weil du eine Plattform aufgrund der geringen Leistungssteigerungen länger nutzt, ist es sinnvoll, sich heute diese Features zu kaufen.


Gut, aber nur eine 120GB-SATA-SSD zu nehmen, statt einer mit 250GB, nur um gerade noch genug Geld für Skylake zu haben, wäre meiner Ansicht nach trotzdem nicht besonders klug.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Ich würde ja immer die HDD erst mal weglassen, denn das ist nun echt erst mal unwichtig.
Und schon hast du das Geld für die 250GB SSD und Skylake wieder drin.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja immer die HDD erst mal weglassen, denn das ist nun echt erst mal unwichtig.
> Und schon hast du das Geld für die 250GB SSD und Skylake wieder drin.


Oder das Budget ist 50 Euro kleiner. Die Intention ist ja klar ^^


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Gut, aber nur eine 120GB-SATA-SSD zu nehmen, statt einer mit 250GB, nur um gerade noch genug Geld für Skylake zu haben, wäre meiner Ansicht nach trotzdem nicht besonders klug.



M.M.n. wäre es doof wenn man  wegen - wie groß ist der 128 zu 256 GB Preisunterschied?  = ein paar Euro - zu Haswell statt zu Skylake greift.


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Der Preisunterschied beträgt ca. 40€. Für manche ist das eine Summe, die sie nicht aufbringen können/wollen.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Ich versuche noch auf Grund des Verlaufes einen einigermaßen korrekten Vergleich hinzubringen, i5 non k, 8gb ddr 2400mhz.

Ist das so einigermaßen aktzeptabel für 1150 - für einen Gaming PC?

Sockel 1150
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
175€
ASRock B85M Pro4
ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
60€
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
50€
*Summe: 285€*

Sockel 1151
Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz
https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-6600-bx80662i56600-a1290381.html
240€
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
https://geizhals.de/asus-z170-pro-gaming-90mb0md0-m0eay0-a1306324.html
145
Kingston HyperX Savage DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400
https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-savage-dimm-kit-8gb-hx424c12sbk2-8-a1323429.html
70€
*Summe: 455€*


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Das sieht schon besser aus. Wobei du bei Haswell schon Z97 nehmen solltest (oder 1600er RAM, so wie bei dir ergibt es nicht viel Sinn).

So hast du aber einen Unterschied, der nicht mal eben 50 Euro sind, jedoch beide Konfigurationen realistisch.

Für kleine Budgets sind 150 Euro halt oft zu viel. Die Skylake non-Ks müssen einfach noch in Preis fallen, wie Threshi schon sagte.


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

2400er-RAM mit B85-Board ist unsinnig. Entweder 1600er oder Z97.
Bei der Skylake-Konfig. braucht es kein so teures Board.

So ist es ein Unterschied von 170€. Und was erkennen wir? Ob man Skylake nimmt, hängt vom Budget ab. Ist genug Geld da, greift zur neuen Plattform. Wenn nicht, dann eben Haswell.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Wer nicht genug Geld hat, sollte länger sparen, ganz einfach.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Also normalerweise wird hier was anderes empfohlen


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Ich hab schon häufiger gesagt, dass eben das Budge lieber vergrößert werden sollte als am falschen Ende zu sparen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2015)

Wobei das nicht am falschen Ende gespart ist, zumindest noch nicht. Sandy würde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr neu kaufen, aber bei kleinem Budget wird man wohl eher noch auf USB3.1 und die doch sehr teuren M.2's verzichten können, oder?


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Gut, dann so:
Der Käufer soll überlegen, ob Skylake - für ihn persönlich - den Aufpreis wert ist. Im Vorfeld findet natürlich sorgfältige Recherche statt, damit er sich nicht in ein paar Jahren über den Haufen überholten Elektroschrotts ärgert, noch dem unnötig hinausgeworfenen Geld nachtrauert.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wobei das nicht am falschen Ende gespart ist, zumindest noch nicht. Sandy würde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr neu kaufen, aber bei kleinem Budget wird man wohl eher noch auf USB3.1 und die doch sehr teuren M.2's verzichten können, oder?



Du kannst letztendlich auf alles verzichten und dir eine Konsole kaufen.
Nur wo willst du die Grenze ziehen?
Die 20€ für Skylake ist nicht mehr drin?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Und wer mit 500€ Budget ankommt, darf sich dann nicht wundern, dass es AMD wird.


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Was hat das hier denn mit AMD zu tun?


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das sieht schon besser aus. Wobei du bei Haswell schon Z97 nehmen solltest (oder 1600er RAM, so wie bei dir ergibt es nicht viel Sinn).
> 
> So hast du aber einen Unterschied, der nicht mal eben 50 Euro sind, jedoch beide Konfigurationen realistisch.
> 
> Für kleine Budgets sind 150 Euro halt oft zu viel. Die Skylake non-Ks müssen einfach noch in Preis fallen, wie Threshi schon sagte.



Gib mal bitte den Link für das 1150er Board. 2400er RAM ist eher vergleichbar, wobei für mich dabei immer noch gilt, Äpfel und Birnen. Aber damit ihr beruhigt seit wollte ich mal etwas Klarheit schaffen  und den Preisunterschied etwas besser darfstellen - bezogen darauf was eine Gaming PC Basis für 1150 bedeutet würde. Ich ergänze dies in #1.


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Das Board braucht einen Z-Chipsatz: Intel Sockel 1150 mit max. Speichertakt: DDR3-3400/DDR3-3300/DDR3-2400/DDR3-3050/DDR3-3100/DDR3-3200/DDR3-2666/DDR3-2800/DDR3-2933 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Das Board braucht einen Z-Chipsatz: Intel Sockel 1150 mit max. Speichertakt: DDR3-3400/DDR3-3300/DDR3-2400/DDR3-3050/DDR3-3100/DDR3-3200/DDR3-2666/DDR3-2800/DDR3-2933 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Vielen Dank, einverstanden?

Sockel 1150
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
175€
ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer
ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
130€
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
50€
Summe: 355€


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Weder bei Haswell, noch bei Skylake brauchst Du ein so teures Board.

Das günstigste reicht:
ASRock Z97 Anniversary (90-MXGVH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z170M Pro4S (90-MXB060-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Weder bei Haswell, noch bei Skylake brauchst Du ein so teures Board.
> 
> Das günstigste reicht:
> ASRock Z97 Anniversary (90-MXGVH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ASRock Z170M Pro4S (90-MXB060-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ok so?

Sockel 1150
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz -- 175€
ASRock Z97 Anniversary  -- 75€
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400 -- 50€
*Summe: 300€*

Sockel 1151
Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz -- 235€
ASRock Z170M Pro4S -- 100€
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 -- 50
*Summe: 385€*


----------



## Pittermann (19. September 2015)

Beim Prozessor das Skylake-Äquivalent des i5-4460 nehmen: Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder diesen für Sockel 1150: Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Andinistrator (20. September 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Beim Prozessor das Skylake-Äquivalent des 4460 nehmen: Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Oder diesen für Sockel 1150: Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke - EDIT #1

Der Aufpreis von Haswell 2013 zu Skylake 2015 betragen damit 80€ für moderne Technik.


----------



## Andinistrator (22. September 2015)

Asus Cashback Aktion bis 10.10.15
ASUS Gaming Weeks II - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/gaming-weeks/

Damit wird es nochmal attraktiver.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Warum soll es damit attraktiver sein?
Jetzt sag bitte nicht, weil du 30€ bei nem Z170 Board kriegst.
Bei nem Z97 Board kriegst du genauso viel.

Was interessant ist, vor nem Monat musstest du noch in mehreren Threads beraten werden.
Jetzt weisst du anscheinend alles rund um dieses Thema.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was interessant ist, vor nem Monat musstest du noch in mehreren Threads beraten werden.
> Jetzt weisst du anscheinend alles rund um dieses Thema.



Wenn er innerhalb eines Monats viel liest, bekommt schon eine Menge Wissen zusammen. Sowas würde ich nicht pauschal ausklammern.


----------



## NerdFlanders (22. September 2015)

Huch, in dem Thread ist noch was los?

Wurde nicht längst alles gesagt?

Skylake hat seine Berechtigung, Haswell hat seine Berechtigung, und wenn jemand ne starke iGPU oder, aus welchem Grund auch immer, L4 Cache haben will, hat auch Broadwell seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Andinistrator (23. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was interessant ist, vor nem Monat musstest du noch in mehreren Threads beraten werden.
> Jetzt weisst du anscheinend alles rund um dieses Thema.



"Einiges", nicht alles, und das kam (durch euch) dabei raus. Daher auch schön mit Links woher die Infos kommen etc.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen wo ich meine XXXX€ reinstecke, wollte ich mir hier nochmal Klarheit schaffen, ebenso anderen, für welche das Thema interessant ist. Mein Fazit: 
- Haswell ist "biller", 
- Skylake einzukaufen ist 2015 in Anbetracht der Zukunft "günstiger"
-- den Preisunterschied ist es mir wert
- Haswell-E konnte mich mit SMT (=HTT) + Aufpreis nicht überzeugen (Ausnahme wäre Starruler welche 8Threads+ verwenden kann)
-- und auf Brodwell-E lohnt sich evtl. das Warten nicht, weil "Gemäß Intels Tik-Tok-Prinzip dürfte vor allem die Effizienz verbessert werden, große Leistungssteigerung sollten hingegen nicht erwartet werden." CPU-Roadmap 2015 - 2016: Künftige AMD- und Intel-CPUs/-APUs in der Übersicht [August 2015]

Ggf. komme ich dann wieder bei "Ice Lake" auf euch zu .


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2015)

Broadwell E ist uninteressant, ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## Andinistrator (23. September 2015)

Ja es war nur noch ein Fazit gewünscht, daher hab ich mal eins gemacht. Bisher kamen keine neuen Erkenntnisse mehr, welche meine Behauptung *direkt* wiederlegen konnten.

Gespannt schaue ich noch dem 10.000€ Gaming PC zu was da raus kommt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ng/407473-ultimativer-gaming-pc-no-limit.html


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2015)

Den TE vom 10.000,- Taler PC-Thread halte ich eh für nen Troll, wenn ich mir so die Rechtschreibung anschaue


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2015)

Welche Behauptung? Das ist nicht mehr als eine lockere These, die schon zig mal hier widerlegt wurde.


----------



## Andinistrator (24. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Welche Behauptung? Das ist nicht mehr als eine lockere These, die schon zig mal hier widerlegt wurde.


Ja ich weiß, insgeheim sparst du auch schon für einen Skylake  
Seit du mich stalkst und alles likest was ich nicht geschrieben hatte, darunter aber immer einen  Kommentar ohne Hand und Fuß setzt, bist du mir etwas  geworden. Ich hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen etwas Konstruktives von dir zu lesen. Nur eine vehemende Ablehnung wahrgenommen, dessen Ursache ich nicht ermitteln vermag. Aber du bist halt mein treuester Begleiter


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, insgeheim sparst du auch schon für einen Skylake [emoji38]
> Seit du mich stalkst und alles likest was ich nicht geschrieben hatte, darunter aber immer einen  Kommentar ohne Hand und Fuß setzt, bist du mir etwas  geworden. Ich hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen etwas Konstruktive von dir zu lesen. Nur eine vehemende Ablehnung wahrgenommen, dessen Ursache ich nicht ermitteln vermag. Aber du bist halt mein treuester Begleiter



Da mein Haswell nicht mal seinen ersten Geburtstag gefeiert hat und Technik bei mir eher langlebig ist, spare ich wohl eher auf den Nachfolger oder dessen Nachfolger 

Wenn das andre meine Meinung widerspiegelt, dann like ich das. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich das bei deinem Beiträgen noch nie gemacht habe. Aber bezüglich deiner Skylake-Missionierung kann ich da nicht immer zustimmen. 

Außerdem begründe ich meine Kommentare.  Wenn ich mir so #1 hütet angucke, dann fehlt da irgendwie was


----------



## Andinistrator (6. Oktober 2015)

Edit #1
Es wurde mal ausführlich über Z170 gesprochen, daher ein Edit, zusammengefasst in #1, Vollversion:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...lung/405017-gaming-pc-haswell-vs-skylake.html

Viel Information und Aufklärung, gerade jetzt sehe ich das in der 1000€ Preisklasse bereits Skylake statt Haswell vorgeschlagen wird. Danke mal an alle Kritiker, welche dazu beitrugen alles in Frage und auf die Probe zu stellen. Mein besonderer Dank gilt plutoniumsulfat, welcher nie müde wurde meine Behauptung auf die Probe zu stellen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Preise sind ja auchvgefallen?


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann deine Argumentation nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. 
Sie scheint eher ein Hin- und Herwinden zu sein.
Du versuchst dabei auch beide Haswell Plattformen gegeneinander auszuspielen und genau dann die Plattform zu wechseln, wenn deine Argumentation an einem Punkt scheitert.
Auch prallst du mit der "Zukunftssicherheit" der Skylake-Plattform.

Nun betrachten wir doch mal eben diese "Zukunftssicherheit". Ich beschränke mich jetzt nur noch auf eine Haswell-Plattform, die dir wegen der Kerne ein Dorn im Auge ist: Haswell-E

Sockel 2011-3 bekommt noch 1 Update (Broadwell-E). Wer sagt dir den, dass es bei Sockel 1151 anders ist. In der Vergangenheit hat Intel nach spätestens 2 Prozessorgenerationen immer die Plattform gewechselt. 

Sockel 1155: Sandy + Ivy
Sockel 1150: Haswell + Broadwell
Sockel 1151: Skylake + Canonlake.
Sockel 2011-3: Haswell-E und Broadwell-E

Davon ab, wer mit gesunden Menschenverstand wechselt wenn er jetzt einen Skylake/Haswell-E Prozessor hat in 1-2 Jahren auf Canonlake/Broadwell-E? 
Keiner den ich kenne. Denn 400 € für einen Zugewinn von 5-10%? Grade CPU und Board sind doch die Komponenten die mit am längsten im PC verweilen ... Oft sogar länger als das Netzteil.

Aber da wären ja noch die neuen Features:

Nun Haswell-E verfügt über jedes dieser neuen Features. 
Ich habe mal zur Übersicht eine kleine Tabelle angefertigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die von dir vielbeschworenen Featues sind nur bei Haswell-E sinnvoller angebunden, da hier mehr Lanes zur Verfügung stehen und somit mehr Kommunikation gleichzeitig stattfindet.
Desweitern ist DDR 4 hier im Quad-Channel angebunden, was eine größere Bandbreite bedeutet.

Und jetzt noch zum Thema Gaming:

- Beide Prozessoren lassen sich ungefähr auf den gleichen Takt übertackten. Also hier kein Punkt für eine der beiden Seiten.
- Wenn eine dedizierte Grafikkarte zum Einsatz kommt (und in welchen Gaming-Rechner ist das nicht der Fall), hat sich das sowieso wieder erledigt.

Aber jetzt will ich noch kurz auf ein Paar Dinge in Sachen Gaming eingehen, die hier wohl geflissentlich übersehen werden:

1. Streaming: Immer mehr Gamer streamen ihre Spiele. Und das nicht nur auf Twitch für die Öffentlichkeit, sondern auch im Privaten Rahmen für ein paar Freunde. Steam hat erst kürzlich ein entsprechendes Feature eingebaut.
2. Serverhosting: Grade in vielen Koop-Spielen gibt es die Möglichkeit auf einem der Rechner einen Server zu Hosten, der dann für die Berechnungen zuständig ist.

Bei diesen beiden Punkten habe ich aber einen massiven Vorteil, wenn die 2 "für Gaming nutzlosen"-Kerne genau diese Aufgaben übernehmen und ich trotzdem immer noch die gleiche Gaminggeschwindigkeit habe.

Und noch was zu Thema "Zukunftssicherheit" und mehrere Kerne.
Dir ist schon bewußt, dass die Spielkonsolen (die ja leider Gottes den Ton angeben), Mehrkernprozessoren haben. Es wäre naiv anzunehmen, dass die Programmierer davon in Zukunft keinen Nutzen ziehen werden insbesondere da die Konsolen ja per se nicht die Performancekünstler sind.

So dann vergleichen wir jetzt noch mal: In Sachen "normalen" Gaming sind beide CPUs gleich auf. Sollte aber etwas mehr gebraucht werden, dann ist der Haswell-E mit seinen 6 Kernen und 12 Threads einwandfrei im Vorteil.

*Wo also genau ist Skylake die bessere Plattform?

*Gleichauf in vielen Punkten ... aber besser in keinem. 

Auf die Kosten gehe ich jetzt nicht ein, denn das Argument hat dich ja auch nicht gestört, als es andersrum war (Stichwort: Skylakeverfügbarkeit) und soll auch nicht Thema sein, denn hier geht es nur darum welche Plattform in Sachen Gaming mehr bietet eben "Der bessere Gaming-PC".

Über den Nutzen in allen anderen Bereichen brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden. Dort hat Haswell-E sowieso die Nase vorne.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Argumentation nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
> Sie scheint eher ein Hin- und Herwinden zu sein.
> Du versuchst dabei auch beide Haswell Plattformen gegeneinander auszuspielen und genau dann die Plattform zu wechseln, wenn deine Argumentation an einem Punkt scheitert.
> Auch prallst du mit der "Zukunftssicherheit" der Skylake-Plattform.
> ...





FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Aber jetzt will ich noch kurz auf ein Paar Dinge in Sachen Gaming eingehen, die hier wohl geflissentlich übersehen werden:
> 
> 1. Streaming: Immer mehr Gamer streamen ihre Spiele. Und das nicht nur auf Twitch für die Öffentlichkeit, sondern auch im Privaten Rahmen für ein paar Freunde. Steam hat erst kürzlich ein entsprechendes Feature eingebaut.
> 2. Serverhosting: Grade in vielen Koop-Spielen gibt es die Möglichkeit auf einem der Rechner einen Server zu Hosten, der dann für die Berechnungen zuständig ist.
> ...



> Also streaming kam wirklich im Zeitraum der Diskussion weniger vor, siehe alle Beiträge und geöffnetet Themen in der Zeit. 

> Seinen Rechner zu hosten,... naja bleiben wir beim Thema, das darfst du nicht aus den Augen verlieren: reiner Gaming PC! Das hatte wirklich keiner erwähnt... Ich kenne nur Server mieten etc.. 



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Und noch was zu Thema "Zukunftssicherheit" und mehrere Kerne.
> Dir ist schon bewußt, dass die Spielkonsolen (die ja leider Gottes den Ton angeben), Mehrkernprozessoren haben. Es wäre naiv anzunehmen, dass die Programmierer davon in Zukunft keinen Nutzen ziehen werden insbesondere da die Konsolen ja per se nicht die Performancekünstler sind.
> 
> So dann vergleichen wir jetzt noch mal: In Sachen "normalen" Gaming sind beide CPUs gleich auf. Sollte aber etwas mehr gebraucht werden, dann ist der Haswell-E mit seinen 6 Kernen und 12 Threads einwandfrei im Vorteil.



> PS4 - 8 Threads, ja bekannt. Auch das in die Richtung HTT gearbeitet wird, es aber eher am Entwickler liegt. Nach heutigem Stand nicht der Rede wert, sonst müsste jeder jetzt i7 6700k oder mehr kaufen. Wir sind uns einig, ein i5 reicht aus.



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> *Wo also genau ist Skylake die bessere Plattform?
> 
> *Gleichauf in vielen Punkten ... aber besser in keinem.
> 
> ...



> Der Preis war ein Thema, so kam es am Ende nur zu Haswell vs Skylake, Haswell-E war wech.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Der Preis war ein Thema, so kam es am Ende nur zu Haswell vs Skylake, Haswell-E war wech.



Intressant, als Skylake teurer war war es für dich kein Thema.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Seinen Rechner zu hosten,... naja bleiben  wir beim Thema, das darfst du nicht aus den Augen verlieren: reiner  Gaming PC! Das hatte wirklich keiner erwähnt... Ich kenne nur Server  mieten etc..



In vielen Koop-Spielen übernimmt einer der beiden Rechner die Host-Funktion und muss neben der reinen Spieldarstellung auch noch die ganzen Berechnungen vornehmen. Wenn du so willst ein Mini-Server. 
Was Du meinst sind reine Multiplayertitel mit Dedicated-Servern. 
Aber für Koop-Spielen lohnt sich das meist nicht.

Aber eine Frage hast du mir noch immer nicht beantwortet, die ja Hauptthema dieses Threads ist:

Wo also genau ist Skylake die _*bessere*_ Plattform?

Also _*besser*_ als alle anderen Plattformen und das du Skylake auch mit Haswell-E vergleichst war deine Idee nicht meine:



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein Reizthema für alle Haswell(-E)-Anhänger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was das "reine" Gaming angeht, wirf mal einen Blick hierauf (ab 6:20):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BxIvweXO_R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kashura (7. Oktober 2015)

super Thread. Danke an alle die sich hier die Mühe machen für normale Sterbliche wie mich Vor- und Nachteile aufzuzählen. Bin gespannt ob ihr am Ende einer Meinung seid


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Der Preis war relativ schnell ein Thema! Ich wurde ganz fix auf das gängige Budget aufmerksam gemacht.Zum Themenstart gab es nicht mal non-k CPUs von Skylake, irgendwann kam ein EDIT, der Preisunterschied zu zeigen. Jetzt gibt es non-k CPUs, d.h. es wurde wieder geringer. Wir hatten dann mal Haswell = billig, Skylake = günstig... siehe Post XX. Dabei haben wir uns beschränkt auf Mainboard, CPU, RAM (ggf. mal Kühler). Der Rest ist überall ähnlich vergleichbar.

Hostfunktion - du bist der erste der das erwähnt. Was sollen wir damit machen? Was brauche ich dazu? Ist jeder i5 Eigentümer jetzt aufgeschmissen? Welche Spiele soll das betreffen? Das konnte mein alter Dual Core ausm Media Markt mit Sacred und Diablo. Ist das also der Rede wert oder untern Tisch damit? Habe ich noch nie gelesen, wenn jemand einen Gaming PC eröffnet "Hallo ich möchte einen Gaming PC, 1300€ Budget, der soll aber auch Diablo 3 hosten können" oder Ähnliches.

"Besser" oder - besser neu - ist z.B. der Z170 Chipsatz oder der DX 12 Multipliator. Dabei wurde momentan eher Haswell zu Skylake gegenübergestellt, nicht Haswell-E.

Intel Core i7 6700K  vs 5820K kam schon auch vor, aber mal so mal so...
Intel Core i7 6700K vs 5820K
Intel Core i7-6700K vs. Intel Core i7-5820K - Technikaffe.de

Du kannst uns gern erklären, warum Haswell-E der bessere Gaming PC ist


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> super Thread. Danke an alle die sich hier die Mühe machen für normale Sterbliche wie mich Vor- und Nachteile aufzuzählen. Bin gespannt ob ihr am Ende einer Meinung seid


Danke - das ist überhaupt das Ziel


----------



## hoffgang (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich seh das Problem nicht...

Skylake, Haswell, Haswell-E, kommt doch drauf an was ICH als Nutzer haben will.

Die per se beste Plattform gibt es nicht, sieht man hier im Thread wunderbar welch unterschiedliche Kriterien angelegt werden.
Und da niemand wirklich in die Zukunft schauen kann sind Aussagen über die möglichen Auswirkungen in 2-4 Jahren eher unangebracht.

Möglicherweise kommt in 2 Jahren DER AAA Titel mit Mehrkernsupport den jeder spielen will, möglicherweise kommt er erst in 5-8 Jahren.
Hier wird über die Zukunftsfähigkeit der CPUs diskutiert, aber mit Benchmarks argumentiert welche nur den derzeitigen Stand abbilden.
(Der PCGH Vergleich hatte als Benchmark: Anno 2070, Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, F1 2013, Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm, TES 5 Skyrim ...)

Und am Ende scheitert es nur am Preis. Niemand zahlt für Dinge die er nicht braucht, oder von denen er glaubt sie nicht zu brauchen.
Alles andere ist unrealistisch. Wer WIRKLICH Zukunftsfähig sein und bleiben will, der wird IMMER in den Sockel / CPU investieren der die meisten Innovationen mitbringt. Das Ganze ist ne Wette auf die Zukunft. 

Aber wenn wir Geld ausblenden, was spricht dann noch gegen Haswell-E? Nix...

Derzeit! ist es sinnvoller, grade im Bereich der Gamer, von alten Sockeln (sofern überhaupt nötig, siehe i5 2500K Themen im Prozessor Forum) zu Skylake zu wechseln, jetzt da die Non K CPUs da sind und die Verfügbarkeit anscheinend besser wird. Warum? Weil sich für (Achtung, Meinung!) 80% aller Gamer der Aufpreis für Haswell-E nicht lohnt. Macht das Skylake zur "besseren Gaming Plattform"? 

Was ich hier sehe ist das Ideologische Wortgefecht 2er Anhänger ihrer jeweiligen CPU.
Andi hat seinen Skylake, Fortune seinen Haswell-E. Wer am Ende "besser" spielen kann? Wahrscheinlich derjenige mit der GTX 980 Ti...


----------



## Kashura (7. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem nicht...
> 
> 
> Derzeit! ist es sinnvoller, grade im Bereich der Gamer, von alten Sockeln (sofern überhaupt nötig, siehe i5 2500K Themen im Prozessor Forum) zu Skylake zu wechseln, jetzt da die Non K CPUs da sind und die Verfügbarkeit anscheinend besser wird. Warum? Weil sich für (Achtung, Meinung!) 80% aller Gamer der Aufpreis nicht lohnt. Macht das Skylake zur "besseren Gaming Plattform"?



Du meinst nicht sinnvoll? Irgendwie ergibt es sonst keinen Sinn für mich.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem nicht...
> 
> Skylake, Haswell, Haswell-E, kommt doch drauf an was ICH als Nutzer haben will.
> 
> ...


Ja - absolut. Wobei es man schon mit DDR4, M2 oder auch USB3.1 künftig mit einer höheren Tendenz rechnen darf (also X99 oder Z170 (H170 auch).



hoffgang schrieb:


> Möglicherweise kommt in 2 Jahren DER AAA Titel mit Mehrkernsupport den jeder spielen will, möglicherweise kommt er erst in 5-8 Jahren.
> Hier wird über die Zukunftsfähigkeit der CPUs diskutiert, aber mit Benchmarks argumentiert welche nur den derzeitigen Stand abbilden.
> (Der PCGH Vergleich hatte als Benchmark: Anno 2070, Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, F1 2013, Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm, TES 5 Skyrim ...)
> 
> Und am Ende scheitert es nur am Preis. Niemand zahlt für Dinge die er nicht braucht, oder von denen er glaubt sie nicht zu brauchen.


Hm... ich gestehe ich habe da so eine Schwäche  Ich hatte heute schon den i7 oder DDR4 3400Mhz gekauft (warte noch darauf)... für was auch immer. Haben ist besser als brauchen 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Alles andere ist unrealistisch. Wer WIRKLICH Zukunftsfähig sein und bleiben will, der wird IMMER in den Sockel / CPU investieren der die meisten Innovationen mitbringt. Das Ganze ist ne Wette auf die Zukunft.






hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir Geld ausblenden, was spricht dann noch gegen Haswell-E? Nix...


Dann würde auch ich direket X99 mit 4x NV Titan + 5820k, getaktet auf 4.5 GHz mit Stickstoffwasserkühlung und 128GB DDR4 3600 kaufen! - Naja obwohl ... X99 8x PCI 2.0 Lanes... Nein - es wäre Skylake 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Derzeit! ist es sinnvoller, grade im Bereich der Gamer, von alten Sockeln (sofern überhaupt nötig, siehe i5 2500K Themen im Prozessor Forum) zu Skylake zu wechseln, jetzt da die Non K CPUs da sind und die Verfügbarkeit anscheinend besser wird. Warum? Weil sich für (Achtung, Meinung!) 80% aller Gamer der Aufpreis nicht lohnt. Macht das Skylake zur "besseren Gaming Plattform"?
> 
> Was ich hier sehe ist das Ideologische Wortgefecht 2er Anhänger ihrer jeweiligen CPU.
> Andi hat seinen Skylake, Fortune seinen Haswell-E. Wer am Ende "besser" spielen kann? Wahrscheinlich derjenige mit der GTX 980 Ti...


Ursprung vom Thema war, ich habe +/- 1500 Euro , will 1440p haben. Um mein Geld sinnvoll zu investieren... und um sicher zu gehen... naja da stelle ich doch einfach mal die diese Behauptung auf, um zu sehen ob ich richtig liege - oder mein Geld anders besser anlegen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

Andi n 5820k und 4 NV ist doch Humbug.  

Der hat nur 28 Lanes und du willst die auf 4 Karten aufteilen? 
Nebenbei sind mehr als 2 Karten meist totaler quatsch, egal welches Budget du hast.

Es ist immer noch so, das Skylake absolut die beste Gaming Leistung bringt, der Abstand ist aber gering und es gibt trotzdem noch nen Skylakeaufschlag gegenüber Haswell.
Ob das jemand zahlen will muss derjenige selbst entscheiden. Ich würde immer noch Haswell kaufen, denn für den 4460 oder xeon 1231v3 gibts jeweils noch keinen preislichen skylake.  ( hab das jetzt nicht heut morgen noch nicht nachgesehen)


----------



## hoffgang (7. Oktober 2015)

Du sprichst immer vom 5820K, das Flagschiff der Hasswell-E ist doch der 5960X oder täusche ich mich?

Und die Wette auf die Zukunft ist ne ganz einfache: Lohnen sich mehr als 4 Kerne oder nicht. 
Ist die Antwort Ja, ist die bessere Gaming Platform Hasswell-E, lautet sie Nein, ists Skylake.

Dennoch, das ganze ist mir zu sektenhaft. Nur weil Skylake derzeit finanziell vernünftiger ist heisst das nix über die Zukunftsfähigkeit beider Plattformen. Ist ja auch ne Wette auf den Sockel und was der jeweils nachfolgende CPU für den Sockel dann kann...


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Du kannst uns gern erklären, warum Haswell-E der bessere Gaming PC ist



Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich hier keine Antwort schuldig. Ich behaupte nicht, dass Haswell-E der bessere Gaming-PC ist.  Ich sage nur, dass er als Gaming-PC gleichwertig ist und auf anderen Sektoren (die in deiner Argumentation ja auch wichtig waren) die Nase vorn hat: Anzahl der Lanes und dadurch bessere Ausnutzung der "neuen" Skylake-Features; Vorteile im Anwendungssektor (der auch Teilweise in die heutige Gaminglandschaft reinspielt).

Derjenige, der behauptet hat, das Skylake alle anderen PCs in Sachen Gaming übertrifft warst du. Einmal im Titel und zum anderen in deinem ersten Beitrag.

Übrigens ist Diabolo 3 eine sehr schlechtes Beispiel, weil das 100% auf Blizzard eigenen Servern läuft.

Minecraft ist hier ein besseres Beispiel. Jemand der ein paar Stunden/Tage mit Freunden auf einer selbst erstellten Karte spielen möchte mietet nicht gleich einen seperaten Server an. Genausowenig  diejenigen die Don't Strave Together, Borderland 1+2+Presequel etc. pp im Koop spielen wollen.

Und was Haswell-E angeht ... Nur weil es im Verlauf des Threads unter den Tisch gekehrt wurde, ändert es nichts an deiner Eingangspost. In dem du versprochen  hast (ich zitiere): "Natürlich ist es ein Reizthema für alle Haswell(-E)-Anhänger ,  bringt euch aber vielleicht auch den entscheidenden Hinweis"

Ich habe noch immer keinen "entscheidenden" Hinweis gesehen, warum ich Skylake Haswell-E den Vorzug geben sollte. "Neuer" ist für mich kein Stichhaltiges Argument ... Sonst müsste ja auch Broadwell besser sein als Haswell-E weil "neuer".



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was ich hier sehe ist das Ideologische Wortgefecht 2er Anhänger ihrer jeweiligen CPU.
> Andi hat seinen Skylake, Fortune seinen Haswell-E. Wer am Ende "besser"  spielen kann? Wahrscheinlich derjenige mit der GTX 980 Ti...



Mir geht es nicht darum, dass mein Haswell-E besser zum Gaming geeignet ist, ich hinterfrage nur, warum Skylake der "bessere" sein soll, wie von Andinistrator behauptet.

In meinen Augen sind beide gleichgut zum Gaming geeignet ... Bis vor einem Monat war ich noch auf einem i7-2600 unterwegs und zufrieden. 
Ich habe ihn nur aufgegeben, damit mein Neffe nicht viel Geld in einen i5-4460 investieren muss und ich Lust auf eine neue Plattform wollte ... Das Für und wieder beider Plattformen habe ich auch abgewogen und bin bei einem ziemlichen Gleichstand rausgekommen. Was schlussendlich den Ausschlag gegeben hat war die Verfügbarkeit ... Durch den festen Termin (Geburtstag von meinem Neffen), habe ich mich schlussendlich für Haswell-E entschieden.

Religöser Fanatismus liegt mir in der Hardwarewelt gänzlich fern.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du sprichst immer vom 5820K, das Flagschiff der Hasswell-E ist doch der 5960X oder täusche ich mich?
> 
> Und die Wette auf die Zukunft ist ne ganz einfache: Lohnen sich mehr als 4 Kerne oder nicht.
> Ist die Antwort Ja, ist die bessere Gaming Platform Hasswell-E, lautet sie Nein, ists Skylake.
> ...



Whoops ok 5960X, 1100€ für eine CPU... ok wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, warum nicht. Ich denke aber das nutzen die Spiele nicht, solange Konsolen die Vorreiter sind. Kann sich aber auch ändern. Ob es eine PS5 geben wird? Oder doch nur ein Hardware-Mantel mit eine ähnlichen Plattform wie Steam?

4 Kerne werden reiche, bis hin zu 8 Threads - daher ist ein i7 6700k 4core/8threads nicht so falsch. HTT funktioniert z.B. bei Witcher3 gut, bei Project Cars war es die Bremse (Ausgabe 10/2015).

2016er Kaby Lake wird mich nicht zum CPU Wechsel treiben, Cannon Lake... wer weiß was kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

Bei den Konsolen darf man nicht vergessen, dass die 8 Kerne nicht mal die Leistung eines Haswell 4-Kerner bringen.
Also darum mach ich mir keinen Kopf.
CPU-Leistung wird auf absehbare Zeit nicht das Limit im Gaming darstellen, schon gar nicht beim Trend zu 1440p und 4k.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei den Konsolen darf man nicht vergessen, dass die 8 Kerne nicht mal die Leistung eines Haswell 4-Kerner bringen.
> Also darum mach ich mir keinen Kopf.
> CPU-Leistung wird auf absehbare Zeit nicht das Limit im Gaming darstellen, schon gar nicht beim Trend zu 1440p und 4k.


Ja - interessanter ist der GPU Bereich, NV Pascal und Konkurrenz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

eben, und damit ist die Plattform schon fast egal. bei 4k kann ich sogar meinen xeon x3430@4,2ghz zum spielen nehmen 
die cpu bremst da nicht nennenswert. da ist die Graka einfach viel zu früh am "rückwärts Essen".


----------



## wooty1337 (7. Oktober 2015)

Mich würden eher mal die harten Fakten interessieren (Benchmarks, Renderzeiten, FPS-Zuwachs in Spielen). Alle Neuerungen die Skylake als Ottonormal-Verbraucher Plattform mitbringt gibt es auch bei Haswell-E (DDR4,USB 3.1, M.2, >16 PCIe Lanes). 

Mir ist auch bewusst, das ein äquivalenter Haswell-E PC ca. 100€ mehr kostet als ein 6700K mit Mainboard, bietet dafür aber 2 echte Kerne mehr. Manche spiele profitieren eben von dem Kerntakt (hier wäre der 6700K out of the box besser) oder skalieren abend gut mit mehreren Kernen (Vorteil für den Haswell-E). Pauschal zu sagen, Skylake sei die bessere Gaming-Plattform halte ich daher für etwas zu pauschal. Es kommt immer darauf an was gedaddelt wird und was ich sonst noch so mit meinem "Gaming-Rechner" mache.

@Andi - wann soll denn dein 6700K kommen?


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich hier keine Antwort schuldig. Ich behaupte nicht, dass Haswell-E der bessere Gaming-PC ist.  Ich sage nur, dass er als Gaming-PC gleichwertig ist und auf anderen Sektoren (die in deiner Argumentation ja auch wichtig waren) die Nase vorn hat: Anzahl der Lanes und dadurch bessere Ausnutzung der "neuen" Skylake-Features; Vorteile im Anwendungssektor (der auch Teilweise in die heutige Gaminglandschaft reinspielt).



Wie gesagt, Haswell-E darf gern Thema sein! Nicht nur ich möchte wissen, warum ich mir doch besser noch ein Haswell-E statt Skylake kaufen sollte.

Anbindung der Chipsatz Lanes
Lege X99 8 PCI 2.0 vs Z170 20 PCI 3.0 nebeneinander, prognostiziere die Geschwindigkeit einer M2 SSD, vielleicht 2, und SSD und HDD dazu... . 

Bei CPU Lanes ist Haswell vorn: 40 vs 16. Aber was mache ich als Gamer mit 40 CPU Lanes? Drei GPUs mit x16 und eine noch mit x8 dazu? Ich habe keine Ahnung! Wie auf #1 nochmal

"Bei den Chipsätzen sieht das anders aus: Die neuen Intel H170 und Z170 Chipsätze haben es Dank PCIe 3.0 in sich. Durch die Verdoppelung (bzw. beim Z170 eine Erhöhung um den Faktor 2,5) steigt der mögliche Datendurchsatz auf das 4 bis 5-fache der Vorgängergeneration und Überflügelt sogar den High-End Chipsatz X99, der nur 8 PCIe 2.0 Leitungen anbindet. Beim Intel X99 für den Sockel 2011-3 stellt allerdings der Prozessor selbst anstatt 16 Leitungen 40 PCIe 3.0 Leitungen zur Verfügung."
Intel Skylake: Evolution bei den CPUs, Revolution bei den ChipsÃ¤tzen - Technikaffe.de



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Derjenige, der behauptet hat, das Skylake alle anderen PCs in Sachen Gaming übertrifft warst du. Einmal im Titel und zum anderen in deinem ersten Beitrag.
> 
> Übrigens ist Diabolo 3 eine sehr schlechtes Beispiel, weil das 100% auf Blizzard eigenen Servern läuft.
> 
> Minecraft ist hier ein besseres Beispiel. Jemand der ein paar Stunden/Tage mit Freunden auf einer selbst erstellten Karte spielen möchte mietet nicht gleich einen seperaten Server an. Genausowenig  diejenigen die Don't Strave Together, Borderland 1+2+Presequel etc. pp im Koop spielen wollen.



Also brauchen MC,... Spieler jetzt einen Hawell-E weil diese sonst spürbare Nachteile haben?



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Und was Haswell-E angeht ... Nur weil es im Verlauf des Threads unter den Tisch gekehrt wurde, ändert es nichts an deiner Eingangspost. In dem du versprochen  hast (ich zitiere): "Natürlich ist es ein Reizthema für alle Haswell(-E)-Anhänger ,  bringt euch aber vielleicht auch den entscheidenden Hinweis"
> 
> Ich habe noch immer keinen "entscheidenden" Hinweis gesehen, warum ich Skylake Haswell-E den Vorzug geben sollte. "Neuer" ist für mich kein Stichhaltiges Argument ... Sonst müsste ja auch Broadwell besser sein als Haswell-E weil "neuer".
> 
> Mir geht es nicht darum, dass mein Haswell-E besser zum Gaming geeignet ist, ich hinterfrage nur, warum Skylake der "bessere" sein soll, wie von Andinistrator behauptet.



Nimm nur mal CPU, lass es 2016 sein und ein DX12 Game, mit gängister 4-Kern-Nutzung. Mit gleicher GPU holt z.B. der DX12 Multiplikator mehr FPS raus.



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind beide gleichgut zum Gaming geeignet ... Bis vor einem Monat war ich noch auf einem i7-2600 unterwegs und zufrieden.
> Ich habe ihn nur aufgegeben, damit mein Neffe nicht viel Geld in einen i5-4460 investieren muss und ich Lust auf eine neue Plattform wollte ... Das Für und wieder beider Plattformen habe ich auch abgewogen und bin bei einem ziemlichen Gleichstand rausgekommen.



Ich nicht! Geeignet sind beide. Da im PC aber auch HDD, SATA SSD oder M2 SSD angeschlossen werden, macht PCI 3.0 später einen Flaschenhals,PCI 2.0 früher, vor allem wenn der Chipsatz nur 8 Lanes hat und einen m2 ssd x4 will, um vollends genutzt werden zu wollen.

Wäre jetzt schon 2016/17 und es wäre Skylake-E verfügbar mit PCI 4.0, dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Was schlussendlich den Ausschlag gegeben hat war die Verfügbarkeit ... Durch den festen Termin (Geburtstag von meinem Neffen), habe ich mich schlussendlich für Haswell-E entschieden.
> 
> Religöser Fanatismus liegt mir in der Hardwarewelt gänzlich fern.


Naja, also wäre es sonst Skylake geworden?


----------



## hoffgang (7. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei den Konsolen darf man nicht vergessen, dass die 8 Kerne nicht mal die Leistung eines Haswell 4-Kerner bringen.
> Also darum mach ich mir keinen Kopf.
> CPU-Leistung wird auf absehbare Zeit nicht das Limit im Gaming darstellen, schon gar nicht beim Trend zu 1440p und 4k.



Exakt. Und damit ist der Thread nichts anderes als das verteidigen der eigenen Hardware.

Wer "nur" zocken will und nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, der ist mit nem Skylake (non K) gut bedient und kann gespartes in die GPU investieren.
Wer nebenbei Streamen will oder weis der Teufel was für Anwendungen fahren, der nimmt sich nen Haswell-E.

Es gibt nicht die bessere Gaming Platform. Es gibt nur die für den Anwender besser geeignete.
Und das ist allein dem Preis geschuldet, nichts anderem.




			
				Andinistrator schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm nur mal CPU, lass es 2016 sein und ein DX12 Game, mit gängister 4-Kern-Nutzung. Mit gleicher GPU holt z.B. der DX12 Multiplikator mehr FPS raus.



DAS ist DEINE Wette auf die Zukunft.
Niemand weiss ob 2016 DX12 Spiele auf dem Markt sind welche diesem Umstand nennenswert ausnutzen.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Exakt. Und damit ist der Thread nichts anderes als das verteidigen der eigenen Hardware.
> 
> Wer "nur" zocken will und nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, der ist mit nem Skylake (non K) gut bedient und kann gespartes in die GPU investieren.
> Wer nebenbei Streamen will oder weis der Teufel was für Anwendungen fahren, der nimmt sich nen Haswell-E.
> ...



Ich guck mal wenn mein i7 System endlich da ist, ob ich nicht doch auch streamen kann, dass trifft auf einen Gaming PC durchaus zu. Und ja - ich rechne damit mit dem Multiplikator einen Vorteil zu haben.
"Mit einem Intel-Prozessor, einer DX-12-Grafikkarte und Windows 10 kann das System sämtliche verfügbare Grafikpower auf Ihre Spiele hetzen. So kann die Onboard-GPU einige Arbeiten im Postprocessing übernehmen. Dann bearbeitet die dedizierte Grafikkarte das nächste Bild umso schneller." Skylake-GPU: Alle Infos zu Gen9 der Onboard-Grafiklösung - CHIP


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Haswell-E darf gern Thema sein! Nicht nur ich möchte wissen, warum ich mir doch besser noch ein Haswell-E statt Skylake kaufen sollte.
> 
> Anbindung der Chipsatz Lanes
> Lege X99 8 PCI 2.0 vs Z170 20 PCI 3.0 nebeneinander, prognostiziere die Geschwindigkeit einer M2 SSD, vielleicht 2, und SSD und HDD dazu... .
> ...



Die Jungens von dieser Seite brauchen mal dringend Nachhilfe in Computerhardware. PCIE 3.0 ist schon seit den Ivy-Prozessoren Standard bei Intel ...Und X99 sowieso. 
Außerdem bindet ein X99 die PCIE Steckplätze auf meinem Mainboard je nach Ausführung  mit 1x16 + 1x8 + 1x4  (5820K) oder 2 x 16 + 1x8 (5930K oder 5960X)  an.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Also brauchen MC,... Spieler jetzt einen  Hawell-E weil diese sonst spürbare Nachteile haben?



Nein, nur der Hoster hat bei Skylake einen Geschwindigskeitnachteil, den er bei Haswell-E nicht hat, weil ihm ein Teil der Rechenleistung für den Hostbetrieb auf seinen Rechner draufgeht. Deswegen sollte auch immer der mit dem stärksten Rechner Hosten.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Nimm nur mal CPU, lass es 2016 sein und ein  DX12 Game, mit gängister 4-Kern-Nutzung. Mit gleicher GPU holt z.B. der  DX12 Multiplikator mehr FPS raus.



Nun lass es mal 2016 sein und ein Spiel kommt raus, dass von 6, 8 Kernen und 12 Kernen seinen Nutzen hat (Star Citizen z.b.) und du stehst da mit einem 4 Kerner. Irgendwas "zukünftiges" kann ich auch konstruieren wie du siehst.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ich nicht! Geeignet sind beide. Da im PC aber auch HDD, SATA SSD oder M2  SSD angeschlossen werden, macht PCI 3.0 später einen Flaschenhals,PCI  2.0 früher, vor allem wenn der Chipsatz nur 8 Lanes hat und einen m2 ssd  x4 will, um vollends genutzt werden zu wollen.



Äh, wie  gesagt brauchen die Jungs von deiner "technikaffinen" Seite dringend  Nachhilfe ... PCIE ist schon seit Sockel 1155 - 2. Generation Standard  (70er-Chipsatzreihe) Standard bei Intel. PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 2.0 im Vergleich: Wenig Nutzen durch den neuen Standard - ComputerBase

Und was das Andere angeht. Solltest du mal dringend  dieses Video ansehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVQVuvIoeWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dann sollte dir aufgehen, dass mehr Lanes auch eine bessere Anbindung der Hardware bedeuten.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Naja, also wäre es sonst Skylake geworden?



Es wäre in Frage gekommen, aber eher nicht, da die Boards nur 6 bzw. 8 SATA-Schnittstellen bieten ... Bei mir sind 9 belegt. 



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ich guck mal wenn mein i7 System endlich da  ist, ob ich nicht doch auch streamen kann, dass trifft auf einen Gaming  PC durchaus zu. Und ja - ich rechne damit mit dem Multiplikator einen  Vorteil zu haben.
> "Mit einem Intel-Prozessor, einer DX-12-Grafikkarte und Windows 10 kann  das System sämtliche verfügbare Grafikpower auf Ihre Spiele hetzen. So  kann die Onboard-GPU einige Arbeiten im Postprocessing übernehmen. Dann  bearbeitet die dedizierte Grafikkarte das nächste Bild umso schneller." Skylake-GPU: Alle Infos zu Gen9 der Onboard-Grafiklösung - CHIP



Sicher kannst du auch mit Skylake streamen .... Bis deine 4 Kerne voll ausgelastet sind ... dann freuen sich deine Zuschauer auf eine Diashow.

Äh dir ist schon bewußt, dass auch Haswell und Broadwell Onboard-Grafikkarten haben? Wenn dir dass am Herzen liegt, dann soltest du dringend auf Broadwell umsatteln, weil da die Onboard-Grafik wesentlich leistungsfähiger ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rboqyzYSgqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ne STOP - Besser doch auf eine AMD-APU


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Komisch, auch intel gibt 8 lanes an
Intel® X99 Chipset

Verwechlelst du gerade CPU (Bild oberer Teil) under Chipsatz (Bild unterer Teil) Lanes?


----------



## markus1612 (7. Oktober 2015)

@FortuneHunter: Andinistrator hat recht: Du verwechselst die CPU mit dem Chipsatz, den letzterer hat mit den PCIe Slots nichts zu tun.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Komisch, auch intel gibt 8 lanes an
> Intel® X99 Chipset
> 
> Verwechlelst du gerade CPU (Bild oberer Teil) under Chipsatz (Bild unterer Teil) Lanes?



Auch ist Fakt, PCI 3.0 > 2.0, und es kommt 4.0 - muss also ein Grund haben warum die Schnittstelle aufgemotzt wird.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter: Andinistrator hat recht: Du verwechselst die CPU mit dem Chipsatz, den letzterer hat mit den PCIe Slots nichts zu tun.


Ja - er nimmt an die SATA wird an die CPU angeschlossen... . Da wäre es mit Z170 besser bedient, wenn er so viel hat, da erst 20 statt 8 Lanes hat + PCI3 und ohne lane sharing.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Komisch, auch intel gibt 8 lanes an
> Intel® X99 Chipset
> 
> Verwechlelst du gerade CPU (Bild oberer Teil) under Chipsatz (Bild unterer Teil) Lanes?



Ja habe ich wohl verwechselt. Aber wenn ich 28 bzw. 40 PCIE 3.0-Lanes schon von der CPU habe, dann benötige ich keine zusätzlichen 20 PCI-E 3.0 Lanes mehr vom Chipsatz. 
Also gut sie brauchen keine Nachhilfe.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja - er nimmt an die SATA wird an die CPU  angeschlossen... . Da wäre es mit Z170 besser bedient, wenn er so viel  hat, da erst 20 statt 8 Lanes hat + PCI3 und ohne lane sharing.



Du nimmst an, das SATA irgendwas mit PCIE zu tun hat ... NÖ, das ist reine Chipsatzfunktion ... Deine PCIE-Lanes kommen nur bei SATA-EXPRESS, M.2 über PCIE und den Grafikkarten zum Einsatz.

SATA-Express ist eine Mischung aus SATA-Schnittstellen und einer PCIE-Lane.

Übrigens stemmt deine Z170 Chipsatz 6 SATA-Schnittstellen der X99 stemmt 10 davon ... Schau dir mal beide Blockdiagramme genau an.



markus1612 schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter: Andinistrator hat recht: Du  verwechselst die CPU mit dem Chipsatz, den letzterer hat mit den PCIe  Slots nichts zu tun.



Beim Z170 wohl schon. Die kleinen Slots scheinen da vom Chipsatz gesteuert zu werden: Intel® Z170 Chipset Diagram
Siehe auch Philips Video im meinem Beitrag oben.
Auch der X99 Chipsatz stellt 8 PCIE 2.0 Lanes zur Verfügung : Intel® X99 Chipset Block Diagram


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum, dass mein Haswell-E besser zum Gaming geeignet ist, ich hinterfrage nur, warum Skylake der "bessere" sein soll, wie von Andinistrator behauptet.



Es ist immer eine Frage der Kosten.
Du kannst auch mit Sandy Bridge hervorragend spielen, das ist nicht das Problem.
Du bekommst aber mit Skylake die derzeit modernste Plattform und bezahlst nicht den Preis, den du hinlegen musst, wenn du dir ein Haswell E System kaufst.



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ja habe ich wohl verwechselt. Aber wenn ich 28 bzw. 40 PCIE 3.0-Lanes schon von der CPU habe, dann benötige ich keine zusätzlichen 20 PCI-E 3.0 Lanes mehr vom Chipsatz.
> Also gut sie brauchen keine Nachhilfe.



Und wie kriegst du die zusätzlich Lanes deiner CPU in den PCH rein? Genau, gar nicht.
Du bist dann gezwungen Erweiterungskarten zu kaufen, weil die Bandbreite des PCH zu gering ist.
Das wird sich erst mit Skylake E ändern.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ja habe ich wohl verwechselt. Aber wenn ich 28 bzw. 40 PCIE 3.0-Lanes schon von der CPU habe, dann benötige ich keine zusätzlichen 20 PCI-E 3.0 Lanes mehr vom Chipsatz.
> Also gut sie brauchen keine Nachhilfe.


Das sind doch PCH Lanes, d.h. für die GPUs - sonst nix! Die Festplatten werden am Chipsatz angeschlossen, je nach Mainboard werden die Lanes geteilt oder nicht. Bei X99, 8 Lanes... da ist lane sharing vorprogrammiert - Flaschenhals! Gerade für M2 sind die PCI 3 Lanes super.

#258 = Quatsch!

EDIT: Ich seh grad  Threshold war schon da, schau mal in seine Signatur.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Äh dir ist schon bewußt, dass auch Haswell und Broadwell Onboard-Grafikkarten haben? Wenn dir dass am Herzen liegt, dann soltest du dringend auf Broadwell umsatteln, weil da die Onboard-Grafik wesentlich leistungsfähiger ist:


Das ist egal, weil erst ab Skylake die iGPU zur GPU zuarbeitet. Bei Broad-/Haswell legt diese sich schlafen und hat gar keinen Wert mehr, sobald eine dedizierte GPU dazu kommt.
_Darum ist z.B. Skylake besser._
"Man kauft nix was man nicht nutzt",.. naja stimmt ab Skylake dann auch für die iGPU.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

edit #261


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Was hat jetzt Thresholds Meinung mit seinem PC zu tun? 
Soweit ich weiß hat er den i7-5820K schon länger. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war Skylake nur ein glimmen am Horizont.

Und was heißt Quatsch? Hast du jetzt plötzlich das Blockdiagramlesen verlernt?

Außerdem was ist dabei ob ich soviele Schnittstellen zur Verfügung habe oder nicht. 

Wir reden hier immer noch darüber, dass Skylake deiner Meinung nach die bessere Gaming CPU ist.

Gut mal überlegen, was brauche ich für einen "normalen" reinen Gaming-Rechner an Schnittstellen:

USB 2.0 als Schnittstellen für die Tastatur 1 bzw. 2 (für die neuen RGB-Tastaturen zur Stromversorgung)
USB 2.0 für die Maus
USB 2.0 für einen Headtracker 
USB 2.0 für ein HOTAS 
USB 2.0 für ein Lenkrad
USB 2.0 für ein Headset mit integrierter Soundkarte.

Alle diese Peripherie zieht keinen Nutzen aus 3.0 oder 3.1 Schnittstellen.

VSR-Headset <- Wohl eher die Grafikkarte als sonst eine Schnittstelle.

Eine M.2 SSD fürs Betriebsystem <- Hier würde es auch eine SATA tun, aber wir wollen mal nicht so sein .... bei beiden Plattformen vorhanden.
Eine SATA-Schnittstelle für eine Spiele SSD <- In den meisten Fällen ziehen die Spiele aber keinen großen Vorteil von SSDs.

Diverse SATA-Festplatten als Datengräber.


Wo macht also die Schnittstellenvielfalt für einen Gamingrechner jetzt einen Sinn.

@Threshold: Wenn ich sie benötigen würde, würde ich auch vor Schnittstellenkarten nicht zurückschrecken. Ob sie nun am PCH oder via Controller direkt an der CPU angebunden sind macht keinen Unterschied die Geschwindighkeit betreffend ... die PCH ist in der Eigenschaft auch nichts anderes als ein Schnittstellencontroller.

Ich kann deine Sucht nach neuer Technik schon nachvollziehen ... Dürfen wir den demnächst mit einer Skylake-CPU nebst passender Peripherie in deine Signatur rechnen?



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Das ist egal, weil erst ab Skylake die iGPU  zur GPU zuarbeitet. Bei Broad-/Haswell legt diese sich schlafen und hat  gar keinen Wert mehr, sobald eine dedizierte GPU dazu kommt.
> _Darum ist z.B. Skylake besser._
> "Man kauft nix was man nicht nutzt",.. naja stimmt ab Skylake dann auch für die iGPU.



Lies dich doch bitte noch mal in DirectX 12 ein: 
DirectX 12: interne GPUs arbeiten jetzt mit Grafikkarten zusammen

Jede CPU mit intergrierter GPU ist dazu in der Lage. Es kommt nur drauf an ob der Programmierer diese DX12-Funktion auch nutzt. 
Das ist keine Skylake vorbehaltene Funktion.

Aber eine Frage ist immer noch nicht geklärt:

WAS MACHT SKYLAKE ZUM *BESSEREN* GAMING RECHNER? <- Die Antwort bist du mir immer noch schuldig.

Wie gesagt ich sehe beide CPUs was Gaming angeht absolut gleichwertig und meine ist nicht besser als deine.

Wenn du wieder auf den Preis hinaus willst, dann wäre ein i5-4460 der bessere Gamingrechner, weil ich mir von den eingesparten € eine wesentlich bessere Grafikkarte kaufen kann, die in 99% der Fälle die Gamingleistung ausmacht. 
 Natürlich ein entsprechendes begrenztes Buget vorausgesetzt. Der i5-4460 packt auch noch alle Spiele ohne Probleme.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Weil Threshold X99 hat!

Quatsch weil du CPU und Chipsatz Lanes verdreht hast. Schau dir deine Diagramme an und lies nochmal:
"Und X99 sowieso.
Außerdem bindet ein X99 die PCIE Steckplätze auf meinem Mainboard je nach Ausführung mit 1x16 + 1x8 + 1x4 (5820K) oder 2 x 16 + 1x8 (5930K oder 5960X) an."
Das macht nicht der X99 Chipsatz! Schnittstellen, wenn du viele willst, Z170 ohne lane sharing. X99 muss 8 lanes in XX Controller teilen.

Die Aufwählung der USB Geräte, wozu? Sind es zu wenige, nehm ich einen USB 3.0 HUB und kann brutto 10 Geräte anstöpseln ohne Verlust, weil USB 3 brutto 10x schneller als USB 2 ist. Und wenn man noch kein USB 3.0 nutzt ist das auch grad wurscht, ein modernes Mainboard hat min. einen dabei - kost nix extra - nehm ich also mit. So auch USB3.1, brauch noch keiner - kommt noch. Denkste ich kauf wegen USB3.1 Skylake? Das ist ein nice2have!

M2 wird noch entwickelt, hat aber schon jetzt Daseinsberechtigung.
SSD Interface Comparison: PCI Express vs SATA

Schnittstellenvielfalt
Die Anzahl sollte dann interessieren, sobald das Board die lanes teilen muss und ein Flaschenhalt entsteht. Das wirst du sehen sobald Skylake E kommt, dass die Anzahl nach oben schießt!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Oktober 2015)

Da hat sich doch in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht viel getan. Statt der soundkarte ist heute ne SSD drin, aber sonst?


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> WAS MACHT SKYLAKE ZUM *BESSEREN* GAMING RECHNER? <- Die Antwort bist du mir immer noch schuldig.


Für dich, d.h. in den Posts mit dir ist es
> eine bessere Anbindung durch Chispatz Z170 statt X99
+ 20 Lanes > 8 Lanes
++ PCI 3.0 > PCI 2.0
++ kein lane sharing > lane sharing

> CPU
+ aktive iGPU > passive iGPU:Natürlich können das dedizierte GPUs auch, wozu wird DX12 sonst entwickelt? Aber die iGPU übernimmt bei Skylake Vorarbeit.

- Haswell E hat 40 vs Skylake 16 Lanes. 
-- Wozu nutzt du diese? Post mal dein System.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Oktober 2015)

Hmm grad mal auf den ersten Seiten gelesen...

Was mir auffällt:

Der Thread hat eigentlich erst eine Berechtigung seit es die Non K CPUs von Skylake gibt, inklusive belastbarer Preise.

Skylake wird auf kurz oder lang die Standardplattform für Gamer werden.
Aber das wird nichts, aber auch Garnichts mit irgendwelchen DX12 4 FPS im Test mehr, oder Lanes, oder sonstigem Fortschritt zu tun haben.

Sondern schlicht und ergreifend dadurch das neue Technologie zu günstigeren Preisen verfügbar sein wird.
Haswell? Joa warum nicht, aber durch die Non Ks spricht wenig gegen Skylake.
Haswell-E? Für den User der nutzt, gerne, für die Masse alleine wegen höherer Boardkosten zu teuer.

Entscheidender Faktor ist und bleibt das Budget. Lustigerweise ist dieses Argument erst seit kurzem WIRKLICH als Pro Skylake auszulegen.
Verfügbarkeit ist noch ein Problem. Die Versorgungslage des I7 6700K als ungünstig zu bezeichnen dürfte wohl als deutliche Beschönigung angesehen werden. In 2-3 Monaten ist das imho alles obsolet, Skylake wird dann genügend bezahlbare Alternativen bieten um Haswell zu verdrängen. Faktor #1 bleibt das Geld.

Wer kein Budget hat für Skylake dem muss man auch nicht kommen mit "in 2-3 Jahren ne neue SSD Generation nachrüsten." Woher in 2-3 Jahren das Geld dafür nehmen...
Motto des Forums war doch, wer Leistung braucht (oder neu) der kauft JETZT, wer nicht braucht, wartet.

Zukunftsfähige Technik ist ganz toll, aber nur wer vorhat sie zu nutzen sollte auch darin investieren. (Siehe man kauft was man nutzt). Viele werden USB 3.1 oder das neue SSD Dingens mitnehmen weil halt Skylake grade aktuell und günstig ist ohne diese Vorteile zu nutzen.

Ich für meinen Teil schraube heute Abend meinen neuen Haswell zusammen.
Warum? Aus den Gründen Kosten, Verfügbarkeit, Leistung (was ich brauche und in Zukunft brauchen werde) und dem Wissen ein System zu bekommen bei dem alle Teile schon das ein oder andere funktionierende Update hinter sich haben.

Nur, ich für mich weiß sehr genau:
USB 3.1 ist für mich nicht interessant...
neuer SSD Standard ist für mich nicht interessant... 

Wozu also Skylake?


----------



## Pittermann (7. Oktober 2015)

Das hier ernsthaft noch gepostet wird... 
Diese Diskussion ist doch zum lachen! Früher hat man sich gestritten, ob AMD oder Intel besser ist - jetzt streitet man sich, ob die eine CPU-Architektur „besser“ ist als die andere!

Ich fasse hier noch mal zusammen, was schon tausendmal geschrieben wurde, aber von den Streithähnen konsequent ignoriert wird:
_*Es kommt auf die persönlichen Ansprüche des Nutzers und das Budget an!*_

Hat man ein geringes Budget und kann auf die neuen Features verzichten: Haswell
Will man einen PC mit aktueller CPU-Architektur und hat das nötige Kleingeld: Skylake
Profitiert man von vielen Kernen/Threads und ist bereit, dafür zu zahlen: Haswell-E

Was die Vor- und Nachteile der Architekturen sind, kann man ja zu genüge online nachlesen.

Der reinste Kindergarten hier...


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Und dennoch leistest auch die wieder einen Beitrag  Streiten tut hier keiner, aber heiß diskutieren.Ich freu mich wenn es noch Diskussionsbedarf/.potential gibt! Vielleicht schick ich ja Skylake zurück  - noch isser nicht da.


----------



## Pittermann (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Und dennoch leistest auch die wieder einen Beitrag  Streiten tut hier keiner, aber heiß diskutieren.Ich freu mich wenn es noch Diskussionsbedarf/.potential gibt! Vielleicht schick ich ja Skylake zurück  - noch isser nicht da.


Ja, langsam in die Vergessenheit verbannen sollte man dieses Thema... 
Dabei war's doch schon mal auf Seite 2 des Zusammenstellungs-Forums, wie ist es denn von da wieder an die Spitze gekommen? 

Aber im Ernst, ein angemessener Umgangston ist das hier teilweise nicht mehr, dazu noch dieses völlig sinnfreie Thema...


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst, ein angemessener Umgangston ist das hie teilweise nicht mehr, dazu noch dieses völlog sinnfreie Thema...


Natürlich, der auch ein 10.000 anderen Beiträgen fehlt. Ich nehm nix persönlich oder ernst. Da es für dich sinnfrei geworden ist... hat es dich leider dennoch verführt  eins zum Besten zu geben. Solange ich nicht müde werde diskutiere ich noch gerne mit!


----------



## flotus1 (7. Oktober 2015)

Wieso sinnfrei? Ich würde hier auch gerne mal diskutieren welches das bessere Obst ist, Äpfel oder Birnen. Dieser Thread ebnet den Weg damit so ein Thema auch regen Zuspruch findet.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Wieso sinnfrei? Ich würde hier auch gerne mal diskutieren welches das bessere Obst ist, Äpfel oder Birnen. Dieser Thread ebnet den Weg damit so ein Thema auch regen Zuspruch findet.


...oder Widerspruch. Egal was, hier darf weiterhin dagegen gehalten werden! Es werden sicher weniger Leute direkt in nur einem Satz reinschrein, "Ja - du hast recht", sondern eher die Diskussion verfolgen und Fehler/Unsinn anfechten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

ich bin für Birnen eher zu haben, Äpfel sind mir da oft zu mehlig


----------



## flotus1 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mit eben einen Korb mit 10kg Äpfeln gekauft, deshalb finde ich Äpfel viel besser.
Nein halt, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich finde Äpfel deshalb nicht einfach besser, sondern sie SIND besser.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wir reden hier immer noch darüber, dass Skylake deiner Meinung nach die bessere Gaming CPU ist.



Ich dachte, dass das inzwischen geklärt wäre?
Skylake ist doch nicht der bessere Gaming Rechner, sowas ist Unsinn.
Es ist die neueste Plattform, die eine große Veränderung im Vergleich zu Haswell mitbringt, und aufgrund dessen sollte man sich Skylake kaufen, eben auch weil heutige Plattformen deutlich länger in Gebrauch sind als früher.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Weil Threshold X99 hat!



Hab ich deswegen, weil der 4770k, den ich vorher hatte, einfach nicht mehr das bot, was mir vorschwebte.
Und Skylake gab es ja noch nicht, ergo bliebt nur Sockel 2011-3.
Aber ich hatte noch nie eine Plattform, so viele Bugs hatte wie die. Echt erschreckend, was Intel da auf den Markt gebracht hat.  
Hätte ich heute noch das 4770k System, würde ich nicht Haswell E kaufen, sondern Skylake. 



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Quatsch weil du CPU und Chipsatz Lanes verdreht hast. Schau dir deine Diagramme an und lies nochmal:
> "Und X99 sowieso.
> Außerdem bindet ein X99 die PCIE Steckplätze auf meinem Mainboard je nach Ausführung mit 1x16 + 1x8 + 1x4 (5820K) oder 2 x 16 + 1x8 (5930K oder 5960X) an."
> Das macht nicht der X99 Chipsatz! Schnittstellen, wenn du viele willst, Z170 ohne lane sharing. X99 muss 8 lanes in XX Controller teilen.



So sieht es aus. Man darf die Lanes, die von der CPU kommen, nicht mit denen verwechseln, die der PCH macht.
Alle Sata und USB Ports kommen von PCH. Da ist es Wumpe, ob du den 40 oder 28 Lanes an der CPU hast. Die USB Ports und Sata Ports sind shared.
Einzig der M.2 Slot ist nicht shared, weil er die Lanes von der CPU bekommt.
Hast du aber mehr als einen M.2 Slot, sieht das schon wieder anders aus.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Die Aufwählung der USB Geräte, wozu? Sind es zu wenige, nehm ich einen USB 3.0 HUB und kann brutto 10 Geräte anstöpseln ohne Verlust, weil USB 3 brutto 10x schneller als USB 2 ist. Und wenn man noch kein USB 3.0 nutzt ist das auch grad wurscht, ein modernes Mainboard hat min. einen dabei - kost nix extra - nehm ich also mit. So auch USB3.1, brauch noch keiner - kommt noch. Denkste ich kauf wegen USB3.1 Skylake? Das ist ein nice2have!



Du hast da auch einen Denkfehler drin. 
Der USB Hub ist ja an einem USB Port vom Mainboard angeschlossen. Ergo kannst du nur die Gewschwindigkeit des einen Ports erzielen, Schließt du mehrere Geräte an dem Hub an, sind diese Ports wieder shared.

USB 3.1 braucht nicht nur eine MEnge Bandbreite, sondern auch eine neue Stromversorgung. Wie das am Ende aussieht, weiß noch keiner, aber ich möchte irgendwann eine HDD Festplatte mit 10TB an einem USB 3.1 Port anschließen können, ohne dafür ein extra Netzteil anschließen zu müssen. Die USB 3.1 Spezifikationen lassen das zu. Noch gibt es aber kein Board oder Erweiterungskarte, das das bietet.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast da auch einen Denkfehler drin.
> Der USB Hub ist ja an einem USB Port vom Mainboard angeschlossen. Ergo kannst du nur die Gewschwindigkeit des einen Ports erzielen, Schließt du mehrere Geräte an dem Hub an, sind diese Ports wieder shared.



Danke! Ich hatte hier naiv die Bandbreite von USB2.0 480 Mbit/s und USB3.0 4000 Mbit/s verglichen. Ergo hatte ich gemeint, man können also über einen HUB mit ext. Stromversorgung fast 10 USB 2.0 Geräte anschließen, die Bandbreite des USB 3.0 Ports würde dennoch ausreichen ohne das die USB2.0 Geräte benachteiligt würden. Das ist falsch (abgesehen davon das es es realitätsfernes Beispiel ist)?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

wobei keine Tastatur,  Maus oder ähnliches die Bandbreite wirklich braucht. die laufen alle auch an 1.1


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wobei keine Tastatur,  Maus oder ähnliches die Bandbreite wirklich braucht. die laufen alle auch an 1.1


Ja, es wäre nur zum Verständnis, wenn ich jetzt z.B. USB Platten nehmen würde. Ich dachte mit dem HUB+Stromversorgung kann ich auch die Bandbreite teilen. In der Praxis habe ich einen am Notebook, der hat nur 2 USB Schnittstellen. Aber damit kann ich es nicht praktisch testen, daher nur die theoretische Frage.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hatte hier naiv die Bandbreite von USB2.0 480 Mbit/s und USB3.0 4000 Mbit/s verglichen. Ergo hatte ich gemeint, man können also über einen HUB mit ext. Stromversorgung fast 10 USB 2.0 Geräte anschließen, die Bandbreite des USB 3.0 Ports würde dennoch ausreichen ohne das die USB2.0 Geräte benachteiligt würden. Das ist falsch (abgesehen davon das es es realitätsfernes Beispiel ist)?



Und wie willst du das machen?
Du kannst keinen USB 2 Hub asn USB 3 anschließen, der dann USB 3 Speed hat. USB 2 hat immer USB 2 Speed.
Du kannst höchstens einen USB 3 Hub an USB 3 anschließen und daran dann USB 2 Geräte anstöpseln.
Aber was soll das bringen? Eine Maus braucht nicht mal USB 1 Geschwindigkeit, eine Tastatur noch weniger. Ein Drucker schon gar nicht.
USB 2 wurde damals extra für die USB Sticks eingeführt, weil die an USB 1 echt langsam waren.
USB 3 wurde dann nur wegen Festplatten eingeführt. USB 3.1 für Flash Speicher aller Art.
Aber die Geräte an sich, die du heute so benutzt, sind selbst mit USB 1 völlig ausreichend versorgt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Die Aufwählung der USB Geräte, wozu? Sind es zu wenige, nehm ich einen USB 3.0 HUB und kann brutto 10 Geräte anstöpseln ohne Verlust, weil USB 3 brutto 10x schneller als USB 2 ist. Und wenn man noch kein USB 3.0 nutzt ist das auch grad wurscht, ein modernes Mainboard hat min. einen dabei - kost nix extra - nehm ich also mit. So auch USB3.1, brauch noch keiner - kommt noch. Denkste ich kauf wegen USB3.1 Skylake? Das ist ein nice2have!
> 
> M2 wird noch entwickelt, hat aber schon jetzt Daseinsberechtigung.
> SSD Interface Comparison: PCI Express vs SATA
> ...



Warum ich die USB 2.0 Geräte aufgezählt habe? Um zu demonstrieren, dass du für das reine Gaming keine solche Schnittstellenvielfalt benötigst. Alle Gamingperipherie basiert immer noch auf USB 2.0. Du kannst sie auch auf 3.0 Schnittstellen nutzen, aber schneller wird dadurch keine.

Also ist das ganze "Skylake ist der bessere Gaming-PC weil er all diese tollen Schnittstellen hat" absolut obsolent.

Ein typischer Gaming PC hat:

1 Tastatur
1 Maus
1 Satz Lautsprecher
1 Headset zur Verständigung im Multiplayer.

1-2 x SSDs / M.2s
1-2 x Große HDD als Datengrab.

Das wars ... mehr Schnittstellen sind Nice to Have, aber nicht nötig. Und diese Anzahl Schnittstellen findest du auf jedem Motherboard ... Angefangen bei Sockel 1155 bis Sockel xxxx und hier limitiert rein gar nichts.

Das einzige was übrigbleibt ist das Preisargument und die neuere Plattform. Das mit der neueren Plattform hat in Bezug auf Gaming noch keine große Relevanz und was den Preis angeht. In Bezug auf Haswell-E hat es eine Bedeutung, aber in Bezug auf Haswell nicht.

*Ergebnis: Alle 3 Plattformen sind fürs Gaming gut geeignet. Es gibt kein besser als all die anderen. Jeder kann nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben wählen, oder mit dem was er gewählt hat zufrieden sein.*

Das ist für mich das Ergebnis dieser Diskussion. Du magst es anders sehen. Dass bleibt ganz dir überlassen.


----------



## wooty1337 (7. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt möchte ich aber mal gerne wissen, welcher Nutzer nicht von USB 3.0 profitiert? Alle modernen USB-Sticks und externen Festplatten unterstützen es! Das es für Peripheriegeräte nichts bringt, ist mir klar. Aber wer nutzt nicht mal ab und zu eine externe Festplatte? Ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur USB 2.0 zur Verfügung und bin über USB 3.0 mehr als dankbar. 

Was die Zusammenfassung des Ganzen Diskussion angeht bin ich ganz bei FortuneHunter. 

Nicht desto trotz Respekt an Andi, sich in der kurzen Zeit doch so detailliert mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das machen?
> Du kannst keinen USB 2 Hub asn USB 3 anschließen, der dann USB 3 Speed hat. USB 2 hat immer USB 2 Speed.
> Du kannst höchstens einen USB 3 Hub an USB 3 anschließen und daran dann USB 2 Geräte anstöpseln.
> Aber was soll das bringen? Eine Maus braucht nicht mal USB 1 Geschwindigkeit, eine Tastatur noch weniger. Ein Drucker schon gar nicht.
> ...


Nutzen... tut es keiner. Ich will es verstehen:

USB 3.0 HUB mit externer Stromversorgung in USB3.0 Schnittstelle einstecken
(4000 : 480 = 8,3 also 8 USB 2.0 Geräte in den HUB stecken und dennoch 8x 480MB/s *brutto* nutzen können - THEORETISCH

richtig/falsch?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich aber mal gerne wissen, welcher Nutzer nicht von USB 3.0 profitiert? Alle modernen USB-Sticks und externen Festplatten unterstützen es! Das es für Peripheriegeräte nichts bringt, ist mir klar. Aber wer nutzt nicht mal ab und zu eine externe Festplatte? Ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur USB 2.0 zur Verfügung und bin über USB 3.0 mehr als dankbar.
> 
> Was die Zusammenfassung des Ganzen Diskussion angeht bin ich ganz bei FortuneHunter.
> 
> Nicht desto trotz Respekt an Andi, sich in der kurzen Zeit doch so detailliert mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben.


ich, ich besitze weder usb3 sticks noch usb3 platten, ich hab zwar usb3 im Rechner,  anfangen kann ich damit aber nix.
Wozu auch, ich hab GBit im haus, alles aufm Server und zu dem Server gibts nen backupserver.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Nutzen... tut es keiner. Ich will es verstehen:
> 
> USB 3.0 HUB mit externer Stromversorgung in USB3.0 Schnittstelle einstecken
> (4000 : 480 = 8,3 also 8 USB 2.0 Geräte in den HUB stecken und dennoch 8x 480MB/s *brutto* nutzen können - THEORETISCH
> ...



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, das häng sicher auch vom Controller an.
Der muss das ja switchen, wenn der aber nur die max Leistung zu einem Port switchen kann und der Rest dann mit USB 1 herumfährt, sieht es schlecht aus.
Oder er switchts das 50-50 und danach 25-25-25-25 oder so. Kann auch sein. Aber ich denke, dass sowas in keiner Datenbank steht.
Andererseits kostet ein USB Hub 20€. So viel taugen die daher nicht.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Alle 3 Plattformen sind fürs Gaming gut geeignet.


Ja


FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Es gibt kein besser als all die anderen.


Sicher gibt es "besser", d.h. noch lange nicht das es alle nutzen/nutzen wollen.

Deine Meinung ist leider schon subjektiv, meine Bestellung ist noch im Zulauf. Ich habe kein Problem das zurückzuschicken und gegen Haswell-E zu tauschen. Noch immer habe dabei das Gefühl mich zu verschlechtern.



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Jeder kann nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben wählen, oder mit dem was er gewählt hat zufrieden sein.


Naja meist ist das Budget über der Vorliebe. Zwischen Haswell und Skylake wird der Preisunterschied geringer. Zu Haswell-E hattest nur du jetzt mal wieder einen Beitrag geliefert..., hat mich nicht überzeugt den Skylake umzutauschen.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, das häng sicher auch vom Controller an.
> Der muss das ja switchen, wenn der aber nur die max Leistung zu einem Port switchen kann und der Rest dann mit USB 1 herumfährt, sieht es schlecht aus.
> Oder er switchts das 50-50 und danach 25-25-25-25 oder so. Kann auch sein. Aber ich denke, dass sowas in keiner Datenbank steht.
> Andererseits kostet ein USB Hub 20€. So viel taugen die daher nicht.


Ok danke, detailierte brauch ich es nicht wissen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Sicher gibt es "besser", d.h. noch lange nicht das es alle nutzen/nutzen wollen.
> 
> ...


Du wirfst ihm vor subjektiv zu sein, um im nächsten Satz von deiner Bestellung zu reden? Die hat doch nix hier verloren


----------



## hoffgang (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Sicher gibt es "besser", d.h. noch lange nicht das es alle nutzen/nutzen wollen.
> 
> Deine Meinung ist leider schon subjektiv, meine Bestellung ist noch im Zulauf. Ich habe kein Problem das zurückzuschicken und gegen Haswell-E zu tauschen. Noch immer habe dabei das Gefühl mich zu verschlechtern.



Wozu umtauschen?
Es gibt keinen Grund. Nimm den 6700K und werd damit glücklich. Am Ende wird's wurscht sein weil du weder das Potential des einen NOCH des anderen CPU voll ausnutzen wirst. Es spricht ja nix gegen Skylake oder den 6700K (Außer das man grad keinen bekommt...), nur möglicherweise gegen deine Art Skylake zu propagieren.

Für denjenigen der sich Skylake leisten kann und will spricht doch überhaupt nix dagegen. Nur Skylake ist nicht per se für jeden der spielt die beste Wahl.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du wirfst ihm vor subjektiv zu sein, um im nächsten Satz von deiner Bestellung zu reden? Die hat doch nix hier verloren


Na klar, daher kann ich objektiv entscheiden. Ich hab noch kein "hätte ich vielleicht doch XXX gekauft" Gedanken. Ich kann noch immer entscheiden und bin zweifelsohne bei Skylake - trotz Wartezeit.


----------



## wooty1337 (7. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt wird's unglaubwürdig...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

meinst mich? oder Andi?


----------



## wooty1337 (7. Oktober 2015)

An Andi, dass er trotz seiner vorangegangenen Kaufentscheidung vollkommen objektiv über das Thema urteilen kann.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Wer das Budget hat, kann eben die Münze werfen.
Mir ist das ja letztendlich auch egal, da ich eine Plattform nicht 10 Jahre nutzen werde.
Mein 4770k System hat 2 Jahre gehalten, das war schon lang.
Das jetzige System wird sicher länger halten, aber das liegt einzig daran, dass es noch ewig dauert, bis Intel Skylake E auf den Markt bringen wird. Dann fliegt der Haswell E Schrott auf den Müll.
Ich hoffe, dass das dann nicht so verbugt ist.


----------



## wooty1337 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde dann gern deinen "Schrott" für dich entsorgen


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2015)

@wooty1337

Sign


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2015)

ich ebenfalls 
Was Threshold so alles zum Schrott schmeißt


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Das Schlimme ist, dass ich schon drei Leute habe, die mir das Zeugs abkaufen wollen und fragen fast täglich nach, wann ich wieder aufrüste.  
Ich würde ja schon Broadwell nehmen, aber es wird ja kein neuer Chipsatz für Broadwell kommen, ergo muss ich auf Skylake E warten und dank Intel hängt die Server Plattform ja inzwischen 2 Jahre hinter dem Desktop Sockel hinterher.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2015)

Dann sage den Leuten, das sie sich noch etwas gedulden müssen


----------



## wooty1337 (7. Oktober 2015)

Mich wundert es, dass du dir nach dem Thread hier noch keinen Skylake geordert hast, mein Lieber


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass du dir nach dem Thread hier noch keinen Skylake geordert hast, mein Lieber



Der i7 6700k ist ja kaum lieferbar und wer kauf sich denn einen ollen 6600k?


----------



## wooty1337 (7. Oktober 2015)

Na zum Glück hatte ich rechtzeitig bestellt


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass du dir nach dem Thread hier noch keinen Skylake geordert hast, mein Lieber


Er ist im noch Zulauf , habe ich bei tonerdiskont.de bestellt wegen der Wartezeit bei MF, den Rest bei MF.

Mit objektiv meine ich, dass ich noch immer entscheiden kann die Teile 1zu1 zurückzuschicken, sollte ich Unrecht haben. Aber Skylake war wohl doch die richige Wahl, auch als heute mal Haswell-E intensiver in die Runde kam.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Na zum Glück hatte ich rechtzeitig bestellt


Der Kommentar war unnötig  , ich hab 20€ mehr bezahlt als ich sah das MF 1.11. vorraussichtl. lieferbar drin hatte ;(


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Oktober 2015)

Und genau das ist nicht mehr objektiv. 

Außerdem kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen, ob deine Wahl richtig war, wenn du ihn noch gar nicht in der Hand hattest?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Wieso wird das schon wieder auf die CPU reduziert?
Skylake ist die Plattform, die CPU ist Wumpe.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2015)

> Der i7 6700k ist ja kaum lieferbar und wer kauf sich denn einen ollen 6600k?



na wer wohl ? ......

kaum lieferbar ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mir auch Kartons aus einem 3D Drucker ziehen.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und genau das ist nicht mehr objektiv.


Kurzer Lateinkurs: Eben weil ich weder noch habe, ist es objektiv. Zwar habe ich bestellt, dennoch kann ich es noch ohne Einschränkungen ändern. Wo ist der Unterschied? » Blog Archive » Unterschied zwischen Subjektiv und Objektiv


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Dafür kann ich aber aus erster Hand sagen, dass Sockel 2011-3 für den Arsch ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Kurzer Lateinkurs: Eben weil ich weder noch habe, ist es objektiv. Zwar habe ich bestellt, dennoch kann ich es noch ohne Einschränkungen ändern. Wo ist der Unterschied? » Blog Archive » Unterschied zwischen Subjektiv und Objektiv


Danke, aber ich bin des Lateinischen mächtig. Schau lieber noch mal in #290 und erkenne den Widerspruch deiner Aussage.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

PS: Ich mag dich , weil du immer alles so brav anzweifelst musste ich genauer recherchieren .


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich bin des Lateinischen mächtig. Schau lieber noch mal in #290 und erkenne den Widerspruch deiner Aussage.


Das passt. Das einzige was nicht objektiv ist, ist der Titel. Der fordert bewusst zur Widerlegung aus, da hatten schon die ersten Haswell Eigentümer eine subjektive Äußerung getätigt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Das passt. Das einzige was nicht objektiv ist, ist der Titel.



Ich sagte doch schon mal, dass du den Thread Titel ändern solltest.
Mach daraus "darum ist die Skylake Plattform die bessere Wahl" und dann musst du das auch nicht mehr auf Games reduzieren, sondern kannst alle ansprechen.
Es gibt genug Leute, die die Geschwindigkeit einer M.2 SSD zu schätzten wissen, wenn sie RAW Dateien verarbeiten im Video Bereich z.B.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2015)

Ihr beiden Hübschen (plutoniumsulfat und Andinistrator natürlich) seid schon echt 2 Knalltüten   

Manchmal ist euer kleiner Zickenkrieg recht unterhaltsam, witzig und lehrreich, manchmal nervt der auch ein bisschen   

Wir treffen uns alle mal auf ein , wird bestimmt witzig


----------



## Andinistrator (7. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ihr beiden Hübschen (plutoniumsulfat und Andinistrator natürlich) seid schon echt 2 Knalltüten
> 
> Manchmal ist euer kleiner Zickenkrieg recht unterhaltsam und lehrreich, manchmal nervt der auch ein bisschen
> 
> Wir treffen uns alle mal auf ein , wird bestimmt witzig



Und? Das doch mein Thread und ohne ihn ist es echt langweilig!


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2015)

Ihr geht ja auch in etlichen anderen Threads so ab 

Ist schon okay so


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ihr geht ja auch in etlichen anderen Threads so ab



Ebnen. Endlich wird nicht nur bei Netzteilen eine Grundsatzdebatte geführt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ihr beiden Hübschen (plutoniumsulfat und Andinistrator natürlich) seid schon echt 2 Knalltüten [emoji38]
> 
> Manchmal ist euer kleiner Zickenkrieg recht unterhaltsam, witzig und lehrreich, manchmal nervt der auch ein bisschen [emoji14]
> 
> Wir treffen uns alle mal auf ein , wird bestimmt witzig


Na dann aber bei uns im Ruhrgebiet


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht habe ich Glück, oder vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich Haswell-E erste ziemlich spät gekauft habe und mit dem X99 Sabertooth auch ein Motherboard habe, dass erst ziemlich spät auf den Markt kam, aber ich habe von Bugs bisher nichts bemerkt.

Damit will ich aber keineswegs absprechen, dass es Bugs gab.


----------



## wooty1337 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke es kommt auch immer darauf an wie man die Plattform nutzt. Da wird der eine evtl. für sich bugs feststellen und der andere bemerkt sie nicht, weil er eben dieses Feature nicht nutzt. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass Skylake auch nicht frei von Kinderkrankheiten ist.  (Ganz zu schweigen von der Sache mit den SGX - ob nun gut oder schlecht)


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich Glück, oder vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich Haswell-E erste ziemlich spät gekauft habe und mit dem X99 Sabertooth auch ein Motherboard habe, dass erst ziemlich spät auf den Markt kam, aber ich habe von Bugs bisher nichts bemerkt.
> 
> Damit will ich aber keineswegs absprechen, dass es Bugs gab.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie oft mein Board im Boot Loop fest hingt oder dass mal die SSDs nicht erkannt wurden und man erst das Bios zurück setzen musste, damit sie wieder erkannt wurden und dann den OC Kram wieder neu einstellen musste.
Besonders lecker war aber mal die Sache, wo das System mit dem Asus Logo fest klebte und selbst das Entfernen der Bios Batterie nichts gebracht hat.
Nächstes Tag startete der Rechner dann völlig problemlos, als ob nie was gewesen ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

Das kenne ich von Asus Bords wenn sie auf mich treffen,  bei anderen dann keine Probleme


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

Letztens piepte der Bios Lautsprecher wie bekloppt. Also nicht lang oder kurz sondern Dauerton.
Rechner ausgemacht, wieder angemacht und er fuhr normal hoch.
Schon seltsam. 
Ein derartiges Verhalte hatte ich bei meiner Hardware jedenfalls noch nie gehabt und daher werde ich drei Kreuze machen, wenn ich das Zeugs wieder verkloppt habe.


----------



## Andinistrator (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich gebe mal wieder ein Fazit ab, solange sich nix ändert... bin ich fertisch

*Fazit*

*Haswell vs. Skylake*
Zuerst ist das Budget im Vordergrund, da die GPU die wichtigste Gaming Komponente ist, wird es hier meist eng. Daher sollte man sich informieren, wie hoch der Unterschied zu einem vergleichbaren Skylake System ist, um die o.g. Neuerungen haben zu können. Es betrifft eigentlich nur 3 Teile (der Rest ist gleich):

Mainboard: https://geizhals.de/asus-z170-pro-gaming-90mb0md0-m0eay0-a1306324.html
CPU: https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-6500-bx80662i56500-a1290386.html
RAM: https://geizhals.de/?fs=8GB+DDR4+2400&in=
_Ein Z170 Chipsatz ist für OC, dennoch passen auch non-k CPUs drauf. Sonst würde ein H170 Chipsatz gehen, hat aber 4 PCI3.0 lanes weniger - das ist schon ein x4-M2-Slot. Wer sich vorstellen kann 2017 einen Cannonlake einzusetzen, ggf. k-CPU Variante, sollte bei Z170 bleiben.
Der i5 ist zum Zocken in Ordnung, wer HTT-optimierte Games erwarten, muss zum i7 greifen.
8 GB mit 2400MHz sind momentan empfohlen. _

*Haswell E vs. Skylake*
Der wesentliche Vorteil von Haswell E sind 6-8-Kern-CPUs und RAM im Quad Channel. Spiele nutzen heute 4 Threads mit wenigen Ausnahmen, für 8 Threads (4 native / 4 SMT Kerne) wäre also ein i7 6700k ausreichend. Es liegt an der Entwicklung der Spiele, momentane Prognosen gehen dazu hin, dass primäre Anwendungen auf den nativen, sekundäre auf evtl. vorhandene SMT Kerne gelegt wurde. Das bedeutet, dass auch die SMT Kerne nicht ausgelastet würden (bei Witcher brachte HTT etwas, bei Project Cars nahm die Leistung ab; Ausgabe 10/2015). Dennoch gilt, ein i5 reicht heute aus!

Skylake kommt also nicht in Frage, wenn
- mehr als 64 GB RAM genutzt werden sollen
-- dies noch dazu im Quad Channel
- 6-8-Kern CPUs benötigt werden


----------



## Pittermann (8. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich nicht schon vor Ewigkeiten geschrieben, dass es für den kleinen i5 kein so teures Board braucht?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Oktober 2015)

Aber, aber, dann haben wir 4 Lanes weniger


----------



## Andinistrator (8. Oktober 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht schon vor Ewigkeiten geschrieben, dass es für den kleinen i5 kein so teures Board braucht?


Naja der Unterschied ist nicht gewaltig, ich rate immer zum Z170, es sind weniger als 20€ Unterschied.

https://geizhals.de/asus-h170-pro-gaming-90mb0ms0-m0eay0-a1305465.html
https://geizhals.de/asus-z170-pro-gaming-90mb0md0-m0eay0-a1306324.html


----------



## Andinistrator (8. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Aber, aber, dann haben wir 4 Lanes weniger


Eben  Man bekommt also mehr und kann irgendwann doch OC betreiben wenn es einen bizzelt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Oktober 2015)

Lohnt sich für non-K aber nicht.


----------



## Pittermann (8. Oktober 2015)

Ein günstiges Z170-Board tut es ja auch: https://geizhals.de/msi-z170a-pc-mate-7971-001r-a1306908.html


----------



## Andinistrator (8. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Lohnt sich für non-K aber nicht.


Geht auch nicht mit non-k. Ich mein ja nur wenn Cannonlake so super wird und man von i56500 zum I7-Cannonlake wechseln möchte... . Ja ich weiß schon, CPU Wechsel ist eine Seltenheit, aber wenn... dann geht es. Kaufe ich H170, wars das.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Oktober 2015)

Ja, es ist selten. Dann besser gleich das Board mitwechseln.
Natürlich ginge eine non-K auf einem Z-Board, ist nur relativ sinnlos.

Auch auf ein H-Board ginge ein i7.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

wobei ich mal nen 6500er aufm z170 sehen wollen würde,  wegen BCLK oc, das soll ja eigentlich wieder gehen, und ob es wirklich gesperrt ist bei nem 6500?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2015)

BLck geht 

Ich habe mal hier was dazu gepostet
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...stellung/408167-1000-uronen-pc-monitor-7.html


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

Base Clock ist klar, dass das geht -- ein paar MHz halt -- aber was ist mit RAM Takt?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2015)

^^sag ich dir sobald meine rams da sind ....3466er Cl 15 sollten reichen um das zu testen


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

Menno, mach mal Dampf. 
Ist ja echt enttäuschend, dass das alles so lange dauert.   
Echt jetzt.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2015)

^^liegt nicht an mir sondern an unserem Distributor 

aber ich will nicht motzen ....immerhin hat er mir ein paar k geschickt


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

Auch wieder wahr. 
Teste dann auch bitte mal den Unterschied zwischen 2133er und 3466er RAM mit Sockel 1151 und 2011-3, wenn möglich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Base Clock ist klar, dass das geht -- ein paar MHz halt -- aber was ist mit RAM Takt?


Sollte da jetzt nicht wieder mehr als n paar MHz gehen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sollte da jetzt nicht wieder mehr als n paar MHz gehen?



Das mit den Straps ist den K Prozessoren vorbehalten. Die non K können nur wenige MHz mehr Base Clock, wie sonst auch.
Denn sonst könntest du ja einen kleinen i5 nehmen und den auf 4,5GHz takten. Das will Intel nicht, die wollen schließlich ihre teuren K CPUs verkaufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

das ist ja immer langweiliger mit oc, wo ist der Reiz aus nem 4ghz Prozessor noch 400mhz raus zu holen, ich will wieder nen 2,4ghz quad auf 4,2 prügeln


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2015)

^^dann nimm doch eine 60€ CPU und bring die auf 6 ghz 

CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo du einen preiswerten Prozessor kaufen und ihn auf den höheren Takt der teureren Prozessoren anheben kannst.
Daran wirst du dich gewöhnen müssen.
Und das hat ja auch erst mal nichts mit den PCIe Takt zu tun, der mit angehoben wird, wenn du den Base Clock taktest.
Intel hat das ja eben wieder getrennt mittels Straps. Es wäre also kein Problem, alle CPUs das Übertakten durch Straps zu erlauben.
Intel bescheidet eben die kleineren CPUs, damit du die teuren kaufst.
Genauso beschneidet Intel den 5820k um 12 Lanes, damit der 5930k überhaupt eine Berechtigung hat.

Intel kann sich sowas erlauben, weil es keinen Konkurrenten mehr gibt. 
Wer denkt, dass Intel aufgrund der Monopolstellung die Preise nicht anhebt, denkt falsch. Intel hat schon längst die Preise angehoben, indem sie eben die Features von früher alle gesperrt hat und so die User zwingt, die teureren Produkte zu kaufen.



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^dann nimm doch eine 60€ CPU und bring die auf 6 ghz
> 
> CPU-Z VALIDATOR



Blöd ist ja, dass es jetzt schon Games gibt, die mit zwei Threads erst gar nicht starten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

ne du, wenn dann muss es sockel 1366, 1156 oder 1155 sein, dazu hab ich bords. 
für 1150 hab ich noch nix 

ich muss erst mal die Grenze des xeon x3430 ausloten,  4,2 hat er schon gemacht, nur geht dem Sonic Tower die kühlleistung aus.
langsam muss der airplex Revolution dran


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2015)

> Blöd ist ja, dass es jetzt schon Games gibt, die mit zwei Threads erst gar nicht starten.



Wot  .....damit kann man zocken ?

Warum sagt mir sowas keiner ich dachte immer damit kann man nur Benchmarks machen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

Mir is das schon klar Threshold, nur könnte intel sich das ja eigentlich erlauben, aber egal.

Achja true, ich sprach von nem quad


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mir is das schon klar Threshold, nur könnte intel sich das ja eigentlich erlauben, aber egal.



Intel kann auch die Preise für die i7 um 50€ erhöhen, wenn sie Lust darauf haben. 
Oder die Xeon zukünftig ab 300€ und mehr anbieten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2015)

ja klar, können tun se es, beim xeon wird es wohl auch so kommen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich schreib besser hier weiter als den anderen Thread zu zu spammen.

Thema M.2,Speichermedium an sich und die bessere Anbindung von Skylake:

Erst mal das was ich im anderen Thread schrieb hier rein kopiert:

Selbst wenn man davon ausgeht das eine 1 TB Sata SSD in 2-3 Jahren nur noch 100 Euro kostet. Was ich für illusorisch halte weil das einer Preissenkung pro GB von über 30 ct auf 10 ct bedeutet, aktuell kostet ja eine 256GB SSD ja schon fast 100 Euro. Eine HDD wird dann aber immer noch bei 40 Euro rumdümpeln und Sata SSD demzufolge immer noch um das 2-2,5fache teurer sein. Und als billiger Speicher mit selten gebrauchten Daten oder als Abspielmedium für Film oder Musik reichen HDDs vollkommen aus weil gerade bei letzterem die Zugriffszeiten und Transferraten egal sind.

 Ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich skeptisch bin das sich M.2 SSD wirklich durchsetzen wird da ich nicht glaube das der Preis dementsprechend sinken wird weil sich die Hersteller die Geschwindigkeit bezahlen lassen werden. Bleibt man bei der mMn vollkommen abwegigen Idee das eine 1 TB Sata SSD für 100 Euro zu bekommen ist wird eine 500 GB M.2 SSD noch locker 150 Euro kosten und das werden sich mE nicht viele leisten können oder wollen. 


Ergänzung dazu:

Wie erwähnt glaube ich nicht das meine obigen Zahlen realistisch sind.

Viel realistischer halte ich folgendes Szenario:
Preise in 2 Jahren.

1 TB HDD 35-40 Euro
500 GB Sata SSD 90-95 Euro,1 TB Sata SSD 150-160 Euro
256 GB M.2 SSD 3.0*4  150-160 Euro

Wie ich darauf komme:
DVD Player und USB Sticks. Ich gebe zu das ich nicht weiß wie hoch die Produktionskosten von Flashspeichern sind. Eine normale mechanische HDD kostet sehr wenig daher können die auch für 40 Euro verkauft werden. DVD Player kosten seit Jahren im Endverkauf an den Konsumenten 30-40 Euro. Irgendwann ist halt mal ein Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht wo man die Herstellungskosten nicht weiter drücken kann inkl. der Lohnkosten.

USB Sticks sind seit Jahren Massenware,trotz allem kostet ein guter 3.0 Stick mit 64 GB und guter Schreibgeschwindigkeit immer noch 25- 30 Euro. Also 40 ct pro GB. Wo sollen denn die enormen Preissenkungen her kommen?

Kaufe ich aktuell eine 256 GB Sata SSD und ein 1 TB Datengrab kostet das 130-140 Euro
Bei meinen prognostizierten Preisen nur mit SSD (Sata und M.2) sind es 300 Euro.

Um so mehr ich darüber nachdenke um so sicherer bin ich mir das M.2 SSD nie im Massenmarkt ankommen. Klar haben auch meine Prognosen einen Glaskugelfaktor. 

Deshalb mal in die Runde gefragt:

Glaubt wirklich einer von euch das eine Sata SSD in 2-3 Jahren mit 1 TB genau so viel kostet wie heute eine HDD also round about 40 Euro? Und daraus schlussfolgernd eine M.2 SSD so viel wie jetzt z.B  die 256 GB Crucial MX200?


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja, betrifft meine M2. Dieser werden weiter entwickelt, die Bandbreite ist noch nicht erschöpft. Dann gehört meine 256GB Samsung SM951 M.2 zum alten Eisen. Also ja - ich glaube in spätestens 3 Jahren kostet die
https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-sm951-nvme-256gb-mzvpv256hdgl-00000-a1257077.html ab € 159,90
so viel wie heute eine 
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-256gb-ct256mx100ssd1-a1122681.html ab € 109,--

Weniger glaube ich das eine 1TB SSD
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx200-1tb-ct1000mx200ssd1-a1215111.html ab € 322,71
in dieser Zeit den heutigen Preis einer 1TB HDD
https://geizhals.de/seagate-desktop-hdd-sed-1tb-st1000dm004-a1184184.html ab € 59,02
haben wid.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Satas so schnell fallen. Das dauert noch lange. M.2 halte ich schon für realistischer, wenngleich kaum ein Vorteil zu den Satas besteht (für die Masse wohlgemerkt ).


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

M.2 SSDs werden in den nächsten Jahren auch preiswerter, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Jetzt sind die Schnittstellen da und können auch genutzt werden. Skylake ist der Massenmarkt dafür. 
Das läuft sich ein und ich freue mich auf meine M.2 SSD.


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> M.2 SSDs werden in den nächsten Jahren auch preiswerter, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
> Jetzt sind die Schnittstellen da und können auch genutzt werden. Skylake ist der Massenmarkt dafür.
> Das läuft sich ein und ich freue mich auf meine M.2 SSD.




Preiswerter oder preiswert?  Bzw was hälst du für realistisch?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Preiswerter.
Die M.2 SSDs, die so schnell sind wie Sata SSDs kosten inzwischen auch so viel wie Sata SSDs. Aber die sind ja für den Arsch.
Ich meine die M.2 SSDs, die auch die Schnittstelle ausnutzen und die sind noch teuer. Das wird aber meiner Meinung nach in den nächsten Jahren anders werden, eben weil jetzt die Hardware am Markt ist, die die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann.


----------



## wooty1337 (14. Oktober 2015)

War da nicht vor kurzem ein Artikel über die Samsungs die kommen sollen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell hast du die 950 Pro.
Die macht M.2 Geschwindigkeit und ist nicht auf 500MB/s begrenzt, wie die anderen M.2 SSDs -- wie die 850 Evo z.B.
Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2015)

Im Endeffekt also völlig belanglos


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Wieso?
Die neue M.2 SSD ist ja schneller, aber eben auch teurer. Aber der Preis wird sinken, weil es eine Plattform gibt, die die volle Geschwindigkeit im Mainstream nutzen kann.
Wird auch nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis M.2 SSDs bei Notebooks Standard sind und dann sinken die Preise weiter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich halte den  i7-5775C immer noch für besser als die Skylake CPUs.
Die GT3 Grafik ist einfach Gold wert.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Nützt dir aber nichts, da er noch auf die alte Haswell Plattform kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

GT3 CPUS kommen ja auch für 1151 noch, dauert nur noch etwas


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> GT3 CPUS kommen ja auch für 1151 noch, dauert nur noch etwas


Das hatte ich wieder überlesen. Ich war eh schon verwundert, warum es keine in den bisherigen gab. Werden das sinnvolle Gaming CPUs, oder kommt die GT3 nur in irgendwelchen Energiespar-Laptop Varianten?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

AFAIK wohl unter anderem in xeons


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Preiswerter.
> Die M.2 SSDs, die so schnell sind wie Sata SSDs kosten inzwischen auch so viel wie Sata SSDs. Aber die sind ja für den Arsch.
> Ich meine die M.2 SSDs, die auch die Schnittstelle ausnutzen und die sind noch teuer. Das wird aber meiner Meinung nach in den nächsten Jahren anders werden, eben weil jetzt die Hardware am Markt ist, die die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann.



Genau die mit voller 3.0*4 Gescheindigkeit meine ich ja,ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die irgendwann genau so viel kosten wie jetzt eine Sata SSD bei gleicher Kapazität. Und wenn ja was kosten dann Sata SSDs?  2-3fache Kapazität zum selben Preis und 1 TB HDDs für 10 Euro? Erscheint mir nicht realistisch.


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Genau die mit voller 3.0*4 Gescheindigkeit meine ich ja,ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die irgendwann genau so viel kosten wie jetzt eine Sata SSD bei gleicher Kapazität. Und wenn ja was kosten dann Sata SSDs?  2-3fache Kapazität zum selben Preis und 1 TB HDDs für 10 Euro? Erscheint mir nicht realistisch.



So wie du es darstellst ist es das auch nicht, es muss noch immer einer sich hinstellen und die Dinger herstellen, vermarkten und liefern. Weiterhin ist Speicher noch immer ein Verschleißteil und wird ständig weiterentwickelt, einfach weil der Bedarf danach gegen unendlich geht. Daher ist es nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen, Marktführer wird der welcher mehr Kapazität auf engeren Raum zu einer höheren Transferrate bringt. 

Vielleicht kannst du es dir ja besser vorstellen am Beispiel Micro SD für den Smartphone. Was hast du 10/2012 für 64GB bezahlt, was kostet es heute? Oder anders herum, wie viel Speicher hast du für 100 Euro 10/2012 bekommen, wie viel heute?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

bei den 250gb und 500gb Versionen wird es wohl irgendwann so sein, knapp unter 100 für die 25er sein, ...

Dass ne SATA SSD noch viel billiger wird ist dagegen unwahrscheinlich, da sind mittlerweile mehr Transport,  Lager und Vertriebsingenieur bei den kleinen Versionen im Preis enthalten als herstellkosten.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2015)

hihi 

hier wird ja oft der 4460er angepriesen 
Ich kann euch ja mal mein XTU Ergebniss davon zeigen

4460 @ 3,716 Ghz all Core  mit 2600er DDR 3 cl 7 
Ich mag behaupten viel mehr geht nicht ...obwohl einer mich denoch getoppt hat  

 945 Points   
True Monkey`s XTU score: 945 marks with a Core i5 4460

Soderle ....und nun nehme ich mal ein 6500er Skylake 

6500er @ 3,3 Ghz all Core mit 3466er DDR4 cl 14 
True Monkey`s XTU score: 1036 marks with a Core i5 6500

*1036 Points obwohl die CPU da 400 mhz weniger Takt hatte *

Das beste daran das war nur mein erster Versuch inzwischen komme ich auf knapp 1100 Points 

Der Slylake überrennt den Haswell gnadenlos (zumindest in diesen Bench aber ich vermute inzwischen das wird sich durch alle Benches ziehen ....dauert aber noch ein wenig bevor ich alle damit durch habe )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

Machst du mal bitte nen run mit 2133er Ram takt und einen mit 2666?
das wären ja wohl Standardwerte die man mit ram derzeit fur out off the box ja gern empfohlen werden


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich schon machen 

Ich habe aber absichtlich die rams so straff angezogen denn beim 4460er habe ich auch rams benutzt die.... sagen wir mal .....nicht die langsamsten sind


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

schon, aber für den Vergleich waren beide mal mit standardtaktraten ja hilfreich


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2015)

standard?? ....Sry ich kann zwar viel aber das kann ich nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

lach ich auch nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch,  aber dann geht sowas ausnahmsweise und mit knirschen Zähnen


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2015)

Habe aber momentan noch einen 6700k auf dem Benchtable 

Damit wird das noch viel deutlicher ...

4790k @ 5,65 Ghz all core und 2600er cl 7 
True Monkey`s XTU score: 1445 marks with a Core i7 4790K

und jetzt der 6700k *mit 850 mhz weniger Takt 
*True Monkey`s XTU score: 1669 marks with a Core i7 6700K


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2015)

Was wird da eigentlich gemessen?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2015)

Hier ....sollten alle Infos sein (links im artikel )

Overclocking, Overclocking und Vieles mehr! Wie zum Beispiel Overclocking.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Genau die mit voller 3.0*4 Gescheindigkeit meine ich ja,ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die irgendwann genau so viel kosten wie jetzt eine Sata SSD bei gleicher Kapazität. Und wenn ja was kosten dann Sata SSDs?  2-3fache Kapazität zum selben Preis und 1 TB HDDs für 10 Euro? Erscheint mir nicht realistisch.



Wieso nicht?
SSDs waren auch mal schweinteuer und heute kriegst du sie günstig.
Die Flash Speicher sind ja auch nicht das Problem, sondern du brauchst vernünftige Controller. Da hapert es meist noch. Aber auch das kommt.



True Monkey schrieb:


> standard?? ....Sry ich kann zwar viel aber das kann ich nicht



Standard ist ein Begriff, den du nur vom Hörensagen kennst. 

Würde mich aber auch interessieren, wie das so aussieht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Oktober 2015)

Denke auch, dass SSD-Laufwerke noch viel günstiger werden.
(Sind sie ja schon in den letzten Jahren)

Für ein Cd-Laufwerk habe ich vor 20 Jahren auch an die 300 Mark bezahlt, nun kosten Dvd-Brenner 15 Euro.

Auch Festplatten waren mal verdammt teuer (20Mb hatte meine erste  )und sooo lange ist es auch noch nicht her, daß man für 50-100 Euro gute 1-2 TB Platten bekommt.

Ist doch bei Elektronikartikeln immer so, warum sollte es bei SSD anders sein?


----------



## Andinistrator (15. Oktober 2015)

So ist es. Es sind nicht die kleinen Haushalte welche die neue Technologie in punkto Speicher benötigen, sondern es ist eher interessanter für Unternehmen mir rießigen Rechenzentren (Facebook, Google, Siemens,...) und der kleine Haushalt profitiert davon. Eher treiber Gamer die Grafikkarten-Entwicklung an, Full HD, 2k, 4k,... .


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2015)

Das dauert aber noch eine Weile, bis in Rechenzentren auf HDDs verzichtet wird


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

Hehe, da swird wohl so fix nix, denn bei den datenmenge die da anfallen werden HDDs im 100-Pack gekauft


----------



## Andinistrator (15. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das dauert aber noch eine Weile, bis in Rechenzentren auf HDDs verzichtet wird



HDD ist nicht gleich HDD, in Rechenzentren ist das nochmal min 5 Hausnummern über deiner - nichts desto trotz treiben diese die Entwicklung an. Du hast aber Recht, bis man solid state Platten in Rechenzentren per RAIDXX verbaut vergeht noch eine Weile. 

Zur Frage #351 kannst du ja gern einen Beitrag leisten.


----------



## Maddrax111 (15. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja, betrifft meine M2. Dieser werden weiter entwickelt, die Bandbreite ist noch nicht erschöpft. Dann gehört meine 256GB Samsung SM951 M.2 zum alten Eisen. Also ja - ich glaube in spätestens 3 Jahren kostet die
> https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-sm951-nvme-256gb-mzvpv256hdgl-00000-a1257077.html ab € 159,90
> so viel wie heute eine
> https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-256gb-ct256mx100ssd1-a1122681.html ab € 109,--
> ...



Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt warum man dann noch SSDs kaufen soll. Die SSMs lösen die SSDs als Bootspeicher ab und das Datengrab schlechthin bleibt dann weiterhin die HDD weil SSDs als reines Datengrab viel zu teuer sind.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

HDDs wirst du auch in 10 Jahren noch nutzen. Denn die HDDS punkten mit dem Preis pro GB Speicherplatz.
Aber ansonsten braucht man sie nicht mehr. Und es gibt immer mehr Leute, die nur noch SSDs im Rechner verbauen und die HDDs als externe Datenträger nutzen, gerade weils ja USB 3 und Co. gibt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie verstehe ich immer noch nicht, wieso man trotz erheblicher Preisschwankungen immer in jedem Fall Skylake als besser darstellen will.

Mir kommt de sso ein bissel vor, wie damals die Diskussionen zwischen 1156 und 1366, wobei dort die Features eher egal waren, da es die gleiche Grundarhitektur war.
Interessanterweise ist der 1156 heute recht klein geredet, zu unrecht. Der 1366 ist heute noch als akzeptabel eingestuft.

Real sidn beide aber rechentechnisch auf einem Level und 1156 lässt sich teils viel einfacher Kühlen und Takten.
Wenn ich die Leistung des Xeon 3430 in CB r15 als Indiz nehme, hat der ein enormes Potential durch OC freigesetzt. Diese Werte wird ein OC-Haswell und Skylake so udn so nie zusätzlich freilegen können, da die Taktgrenze viel näher ist (Der X3430 wird mit 2,4 GHz ausgeliefert, ich hab ihn auf 4,2 GHz gebracht, udn hab derzeit nur keine Zeit ihn endlich unter Wasser zu setzen, um zu sehen wo die grenze wirklich liegt.)

Dieser religiöse Fanatismus der hier bzgl. Skylake teils praktiziert wird ist weder hilfreich noch förderlich für die Beratung.

Skylake hat seine Vorteile, ja, aber die sollten wir erst in die Diskussionsrunde werfen, wenn die Budgetgrenze sowas auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll erlaubt. Und das ist eben nicht bei 350€ der Fall!

Dabei bitte auch bedenken, das im Falle eines Upgrades oft ein netzteil fällig woird, was bei Skylake auch nicht aus der "Restekiste" gekramt werden sollte.
Eine Skylakeempfehlung mit SystemPower 400W halte ich nur in Ausnahmefällen für Zielführend.

Der Thread sollte also eigentlich nicht versuchen die Aussage zu Treffen, dass Skylake in jedem Fall der besser Gaming-PC ist, sondern genau Aufzeigen, wo es Sinnvoll wird auf Skylake zu setzen. Und das ist nicht zwingend bei jedem Gaming-PC so! Nicht mal bei jedem 800€ Gaming-PC wo es vielleicht möglich wäre.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> HDD ist nicht gleich HDD, in Rechenzentren ist das nochmal min 5 Hausnummern über deiner - nichts desto trotz treiben diese die Entwicklung an. Du hast aber Recht, bis man solid state Platten in Rechenzentren per RAIDXX verbaut vergeht noch eine Weile.
> 
> Zur Frage #351 kannst du ja gern einen Beitrag leisten.


Naja, die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Bleibt aber alles unter SSDs, wird aber auch gar nicht benötigt, weil praktisch die Leitung langsamer ist.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich immer noch nicht, wieso man trotz erheblicher Preisschwankungen immer in jedem Fall Skylake als besser darstellen will.
> 
> Mir kommt de sso ein bissel vor, wie damals die Diskussionen zwischen 1156 und 1366, wobei dort die Features eher egal waren, da es die gleiche Grundarhitektur war.
> Interessanterweise ist der 1156 heute recht klein geredet, zu unrecht. Der 1366 ist heute noch als akzeptabel eingestuft.
> ...



Du kannst 1366 mit 1156 nicht vergleichen. Das sind zwei grundverschiedene Sockel, die andere Interessenten ansprechen.
Sockel 1151 ist der Nachfolger von 1150, der eben eine wesentlich bessere Anbindung der Peripherie ermöglicht.
Das ist der große Vorteil und anhand der schlechten Verfügbarkeit der teuren CPUs ist die Plattform aktuell teurer als sie eigentlich sein müsste.
Das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern, aber nur weil du heute dafür etwas mehr bezahlen musst, würde ich doch nicht auf die bessere Plattform verzichten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

Tresh, für dich und mich mag sowas ja zutreffen, aber fällt das dem "Normalanwender" überhaupt auf?
Wir reden hier teils von MMO-Gamern die den PC dafür haben udn vielelicht sonst mal Word, IE/Firefox/Chrome uns sowas verwenden.

Diese Leute werden den unterschied zwischen Lanesharing bei 1150 und fehlendem sharing bei 1151 niemals merken.

Edit:
Tresh, nebenbei war genau dieser Unterschied, das was die 1156er von den 1366ern unterschied. QPI Anbindung zum Chipset oder DMI, der mal eben nur noch die halbe Datenbandbreite hatte.
Real hat das keiner gemerkt, und beim reinen Spielen merkt man des heut noch nicht mal.


----------



## wooty1337 (15. Oktober 2015)

#386 - SIGN!


----------



## Govego (15. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wir reden hier teils von MMO-Gamern die den PC dafür haben udn vielelicht sonst mal Word, IE/Firefox/Chrome uns sowas verwenden.
> 
> Diese Leute werden den unterschied zwischen Lanesharing bei 1150 und fehlendem sharing bei 1151 niemals merken.




das wäre jetzt meine frage. wenn man mmo's spielt und für das internet einen wlan stick benutzt, werden ja graka, stick und ssd bzw hdd gleichzeitig belastet (maus und keyboard selbstverständlich auch, aber ich glaube da jetzt nicht an eine relevanz), würde sich das lane sharing dann bei haswell schon bemerkbar machen oder muß man dafür noch mehr geräte gleichzeitig betreiben???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

Nehmen wir mal An du hast ne 0,1GBit anbindung ans Netz, dazu 0,001GBit für Maus und tastatur, die man aber eigentlich an nen Legacy-Post stecken könnte, und die Graka nimmt den direkten weg zur CPU, so dass du nur die SSD mit den Mini-Bandbreiten-Nutzern auf den LAned hast....
Des ist egal hoch acht.
wenn du jetzt von ner SSD auf USB3 Daten schiebst, dann sehe ich da schon eher n Problem.
jetzt kommts aber auch drauf an, was ist wie und wo angeschlossen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tresh, für dich und mich mag sowas ja zutreffen, aber fällt das dem "Normalanwender" überhaupt auf?
> Wir reden hier teils von MMO-Gamern die den PC dafür haben udn vielelicht sonst mal Word, IE/Firefox/Chrome uns sowas verwenden.
> 
> Diese Leute werden den unterschied zwischen Lanesharing bei 1150 und fehlendem sharing bei 1151 niemals merken.



Solche Leute kaufen ihre Rechner bei Media Markt und Co.
Dass die nicht unser Maßstab sind, sollte klar sein.

Ich rede jetzt von den Leuten, die sich hier anmelden und nachfragen, was sie kaufen sollen.
Gerade die sollte man aufklären, denn die kaufen sich einen Rechner, dessen Unterbau wieder einige Jahre bis sehr viele Jahre halten soll und dann ist es eben nicht verkehrt, die neuere Plattform zu kaufen, eben weil die Anbindung besser ist.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Edit:
> Tresh, nebenbei war genau dieser Unterschied, das was die 1156er von den 1366ern unterschied. QPI Anbindung zum Chipset oder DMI, der mal eben nur noch die halbe Datenbandbreite hatte.
> Real hat das keiner gemerkt, und beim reinen Spielen merkt man des heut noch nicht mal.



Das mit der Anbindung war dem Server Bereich geschuldet. Xeon CPUs kommunizierten auf Mehrsockel System so miteinander. Da ist Bandbreite alle.
Dass du als Normaluser davon nichts merkst, ist klar, du hast auch nur eine CPU drin.
Das gleich kannst du auch über Triple Channel bzw. heute Quad Channel Interface sagen. Der normale User merkt das nicht. Der Server Betreiber schon.
Denk immer daran, für was die Plattform eigentlich gedacht ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

Threshold, wenn wir im Skylake Budget sind, klar, ich bezog mich aber auf Budgetgroeßen deutlich unter Skylake Potential.  Da mit der Brechstange und dem Teufel an der Wand zu kommen um Skylake Budget herbeizureden? 

Das Thema Enthusiasts Plattform ist mir nicht fremd, ist mir alles bewusst.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Oktober 2015)

@Threshould: Ich habe in meinen Rechnern bis auf GPUs und einmal ne Soundkarte noch nie eine andere Erweiterungskarte genutzt... Sogar die meisten Selbstbauer brauchen diese extreme Erweiterbarkeit oft nicht. 
Ergeben sich ja oft genug auch Nachteile - nachgerüstete USB3-Karten sind oft recht langsam da zu gering angebunden, gleiches gilt für interne Speicherschnittstellenkarten wie SATA... Meist wird bevor man Erweiterungskarten nutzt oder braucht eh ein neuer PC gekauft. 

Ein normaler Anwender braucht diese vielen PCI-E-Lanes nicht, da für ihn SATA-SSDs reichen und er auch kein mGPU nutzen wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

Gut das hab ich schon getan, und steht auch wieder an beim Backupserver,  der bekommt nen  PCI-IDE-RAID-Controller. Aber da geht's nicht um Bandbreite sondern Speicherplatz.

Ansonsten waren das immer Karten die wenig Bandbreite brauchen, oder Systeme wo Bandbreite eher egal ist. TV-Karte im HTPC, muss ich da jetzt auf Skylake wechseln?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Threshold, wenn wir im Skylake Budget sind, klar, ich bezog mich aber auf Budgetgroeßen deutlich unter Skylake Potential.  Da mit der Brechstange und dem Teufel an der Wand zu kommen um Skylake Budget herbeizureden?
> 
> Das Thema Enthusiasts Plattform ist mir nicht fremd, ist mir alles bewusst.



Wenn du einen 500€ Rechner kaufen willst, weil du nicht mehr Geld hast, nimmst einen Athlon 4 Kerner und fertig.
Da ist Intel einfach kein Thema weil zu teuer.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Threshould: Ich habe in meinen Rechnern bis auf GPUs und einmal ne Soundkarte noch nie eine andere Erweiterungskarte genutzt... Sogar die meisten Selbstbauer brauchen diese extreme Erweiterbarkeit oft nicht.
> Ergeben sich ja oft genug auch Nachteile - nachgerüstete USB3-Karten sind oft recht langsam da zu gering angebunden, gleiches gilt für interne Speicherschnittstellenkarten wie SATA... Meist wird bevor man Erweiterungskarten nutzt oder braucht eh ein neuer PC gekauft.
> 
> Ein normaler Anwender braucht diese vielen PCI-E-Lanes nicht, da für ihn SATA-SSDs reichen und er auch kein mGPU nutzen wird.



Ja, eben weil der PCH mit PCIe 2.0 läuft und die Banbreite zu gering ist für Erweiterungskarten wie USB 3 und was auch immer.
Das ist aber eben mit Skylake Geschichte.
Datum geht es doch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

Threschold, dann erklär des mal den Threadstarter


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass wir einen 500€ Rechner mit einem Intel 4 Kerner und brauchbarer Grafikkarte realisieren können. Du etwa?


----------



## Andinistrator (15. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gut das hab ich schon getan, und steht auch wieder an beim Backupserver,  der bekommt nen  PCI-IDE-RAID-Controller. Aber da geht's nicht um Bandbreite sondern Speicherplatz.
> 
> Ansonsten waren das immer Karten die wenig Bandbreite brauchen, oder Systeme wo Bandbreite eher egal ist. TV-Karte im HTPC, muss ich da jetzt auf Skylake wechseln?



Nein, weil du Intels Evolution von 8 PCI 2.0 auf 20 PCI3.0, mit Skylake E auf XX PCI4.0 lanes noch nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

andi, die würden mir mit dem PCI BUS auch nichts nutzen! Mir ist sehr wohl bewust, was des bedeutet, dass sich SATA, M.2, USB usw. die lanes bei Haswell noch mit anderen Steckplätzen teilen müssen.
Das ist aber bei 99% der Nutzer total egal!

Threshold, es geht dabei um den Fanatismus mit dem Andinistrator in den Threads nebenher selbst bei 350€ Budget versucht Skylake unterzubringen, wenn da sogar ein Netzteil mit rein muss.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

Man kann doch mal schauen, was so geht. 
Wenn du einen 350€ Rechner mit Skylake realisieren kannst, dann immer her damit.
Wer nur 350€ hat, kauft sich weder Skylake, noch Haswell oder sonst was von Intel. Der wird zu AMD greifen, denn da kommt es alleine auf den Preis an und nicht, was die Plattform bietet.


----------



## Atent123 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe den Reiz hinter Skylake nicht so richtig.
Broadwell ist A) günstiger (beim I5 50€) und hat B) einen höheren IPC und C) eine deutlich stärkere IGPU.


----------



## Andinistrator (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich bringe lediglich eine Hinweis darauf, dass sich im August 2015 etwas getan hat. Witziger Weiße wird dies von betriebsblinden Haswell Eigentümern immer wieder vergessen, auch das der Preisunterschied immer weiter fällt.

Und in dem  350€ Beitrag ging es in #1 grad um einen Mainboard + CPU Upgrade, in #3 war dann schon ich dabei.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/410342-pc-upgrade-d.html

In #30 wurde die Karten neu gemischt. Warum? Weil er seinen alten Haswell seinen kleinen Bruder vermacht und sich als großer Bruder unlängst Skylake zugelegt hat


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Reiz hinter Skylake nicht so richtig.
> Broadwell ist A) günstiger (beim I5 50€) und hat B) einen höheren IPC und C) eine deutlich stärkere IGPU.



Broadwell interessiert doch niemanden.
Die IGP kannst du nicht nutzen, die Plattform ist veraltet. Es gibt keinen Grund Broadwell zu kaufen, außer eben du nutzt nur die IGP. Aber selbst da würde ich Skylake kaufen, für Standard Sachen reicht die IGP und zum Spielen brauchst du sowieso immer eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Broadwell interessiert doch niemanden.
> Die IGP kannst du nicht nutzen, die Plattform ist veraltet. Es gibt keinen Grund Broadwell zu kaufen, außer eben du nutzt nur die IGP. Aber selbst da würde ich Skylake kaufen, für Standard Sachen reicht die IGP und zum Spielen brauchst du sowieso immer eine Grafikkarte.



Der Broadwell hat die bessere IPC und lässt sich aufs gleiche Level wie ein Skylake übertakten. Er ist günstiger. Je nach Anspruch reicht die iGP der Broadwells auch fürs Spielen, die liegt auf dem Level einer GTX750... Und veraltet ist am Sockel 1150 nichts. Alles was ein aktueller normaler User braucht bietet der Sockel auch. Ja gut, er hat wesentlich weniger Lanes am PCH, aber welcher normale Käufer pflastert alle PCI(-E)-, SATA und ggfs. M.2-Slots gleichzeitig zu?


----------



## Andinistrator (15. Oktober 2015)

Ob du überhaupt 20 Lanes vollstopfen kannst kommt auf das Mainboard an.  Es geht nicht darum ob du die nutzt, sondern eher dass diese nicht geteilt werden WENN du die Schnittstelle mal mit vollen Durchsatz nutzen willst. Da ist es doch gut für die Zukunft ein paar Reserven zu haben

Ich müsste mal kurz bei mir schauen...
20 habe ich...
- 6 SATA gehen für SATA weg, kann ich für sonst nix nutzen
- 4 für den M2-Slot...
- 4 für die x4 PCI am PCH für ne NVMe SSD vllt.
- 3 × PCIe 3.0 x1-Steckplätze (PCH), mal gucken, weg ist weg - kein lane sharing 

3 habe ich noch... ich glaube die Teilen sich die USBs?!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

So und nun hängen im gaming PC ne ssd und ne hdd, die Graka und ne Soundkarte, wo gibts da ernsthafte Probleme mit Haswell?
Wir reden von Eventualitäten,  die bei 99% der User nie oder extrem selten auftreten was im Erntfall dazu führt,   dass n usb3 stick n bissel langsamer liest oder schreibt?

Sorry, das interessiert eben Leute wie dich, Threshold und mixh vielleicht, aber n 0815 User ist für die 3x 20 Sekunden im Jahr nicht bereit 50€ mehr aus zu geben.


----------



## Andinistrator (15. Oktober 2015)

Ob du überhaupt 20 Lanes vollstopfen kannst kommt auf das Mainboard an.  Es geht nicht darum ob du die nutzt, sondern eher dass diese nicht geteilt werden WENN du die Schnittstelle mal mit vollen Durchsatz nutzen willst. Da ist es doch gut für die Zukunft ein paar Reserven oder die neue Platte auch die Umdrehungen durchbringt.

Ich müsste mal kurz bei mir schauen...
20 habe ich...
- 6 SATA gehen für SATA weg, kann ich für sonst nix nutzen
- 4 für den M2-Slot...
- 4 für die x4 PCI am PCH für ne NVMe SSD vllt.
- 3 × PCIe 3.0 x1-Steckplätze (PCH), mal gucken, weg ist weg - kein lane sharing 

3 habe ich noch... ich glaube die Teilen sich die USBs?!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2015)

wieso 2 mal den selben post?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann doch mal schauen, was so geht.
> Wenn du einen 350€ Rechner mit Skylake realisieren kannst, dann immer her damit.
> Wer nur 350€ hat, kauft sich weder Skylake, noch Haswell oder sonst was von Intel. Der wird zu AMD greifen, denn da kommt es alleine auf den Preis an und nicht, was die Plattform bietet.


Wenn man dann aber B150-Boards mit DDR3 ohne USB 3.1 und ohne M.2 nehmen muss, hat man nichts gewonnen. Man hat dann zum Verrecken Skylake reingequetscht und dabei mehr Geld für absolut nicht hat ausgegeben.


----------



## Maddrax111 (15. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ob du überhaupt 20 Lanes vollstopfen kannst kommt auf das Mainboard an.  Es geht nicht darum ob du die nutzt, sondern eher dass diese nicht geteilt werden WENN du die Schnittstelle mal mit vollen Durchsatz nutzen willst. Da ist es doch gut für die Zukunft ein paar Reserven oder die neue Platte auch die Umdrehungen durchbringt.
> 
> Ich müsste mal kurz bei mir schauen...
> 20 habe ich...
> ...



1 Lane geht immer für den Lan Controller drauf.


----------



## Andinistrator (15. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wenn man dann aber B150-Boards mit DDR3 ohne USB 3.1 und ohne M.2 nehmen muss, hat man nichts gewonnen. Man hat dann zum Verrecken Skylake reingequetscht und dabei mehr Geld für absolut nicht hat ausgegeben.



Er hat den alten Haswell seinem Bruder vermacht, haste wohl in #30 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung/410342-pc-upgrade-d-3.html#post7767127 überlesen


----------



## Andinistrator (15. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Er hat den alten Haswell seinem Bruder vermacht, haste wohl in #30 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung/410342-pc-upgrade-d-3.html#post7767127 überlesen



Ok danke - also bei meinem Board weiß ich dann schonmal wofür 18/20 Lanes genutzt werden.


----------



## Maddrax111 (15. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Er hat den alten Haswell seinem Bruder vermacht, haste wohl in #30 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung/410342-pc-upgrade-d-3.html#post7767127 überlesen



Der Haswell soll deshalb gekauft werden in dem Thread weil der Bruder im Gegensatz zum TE ein geringeres Budget hat


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Er hat den alten Haswell seinem Bruder vermacht, haste wohl in #30 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung/410342-pc-upgrade-d-3.html#post7767127 überlesen


Meine Aussage war eigentlich allgemein gehalten.

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, wie der Normalanwender überhaupt 16 Lanes vollbekommen möchte. Selbst du konstruierst doch schon absurde Konfigurationen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

Für mich nicht zwingend, ich brauche nicht alle Gimmicks, nutze nur eine Karte und die derzeitigen Preise schrecken auch ab sowie die miese Verfügbarkeit des i7 K Modells. Ich werde auch so noch längere Zeit mit meinem 2600K @ 4,5 GHz klar kommen


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war eigentlich allgemein gehalten.
> 
> Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, wie der Normalanwender überhaupt 16 Lanes vollbekommen möchte. Selbst du konstruierst doch schon absurde Konfigurationen.



Ich komme auch nur auf maximal 10 Stück bei Vollbestückung eines Normalanwenders.
M.2,SSD,HDD,ODD,Lan Controller und 2 vielleicht 3 USB Anschlüsse. Also 9-10 Stück


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2015)

Normalanwrnder werden wohl nicht ne m.2-ssd mit ner sata-ssd kombinieren, ich halte sogar ne m.2-ssd schon für nicgt mehr "normalanwenderbereich".


----------



## facehugger (16. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für mich nicht zwingend, ich brauche nicht alle Gimmicks, nutze nur eine Karte und die derzeitigen Preise schrecken auch ab sowie die miese Verfügbarkeit des i7 K Modells. Ich werde auch so noch längere Zeit mit meinem 2600K @ 4,5 GHz klar kommen


Der mangelnden Konkurrenz am CPU-Desktop-Markt und der daraus erfolgenden CPU-Power-Stagnation seitens Intel sei Dank. Du hast damals mit dem Kauf deines i7-2600k alles richtig gemacht. Sag mir bitte einmal einer ein Szenario *im normalen PC-Alltag (*und darum gehts doch den meisten hier*),* wo diese CPU überfordert wäre. Selbst @stock ist SandyBridge auch heutzutage immer noch eine Macht...

Und in Sachen Gaming muss das auch kein i7 sein. Da kommt es meist immer noch auf die Graka an.

Gruß


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für mich nicht zwingend, ich brauche nicht alle Gimmicks, nutze nur eine Karte und die derzeitigen Preise schrecken auch ab sowie die miese Verfügbarkeit des i7 K Modells. Ich werde auch so noch längere Zeit mit meinem 2600K @ 4,5 GHz klar kommen



Selbstverständlich, daher nochmal #1 die Grundlage lesen. Es geht um einen Neukauf!

Dann könnte man diskutieren wie schwachsinnig es in dem Zusammenhang ist einen veraltete CPU aus 2011 für 
https://geizhals.eu/intel-core-i7-2600k-bx80623i72600k-a580332.html ab € 377,59
zukaufen, wenn es zum gleichen Preis einen i7 6700k haben kann.


----------



## wooty1337 (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Dann könnte man diskutieren wie schwachsinnig es in dem Zusammenhang ist einen veraltete CPU aus 2011 für
> https://geizhals.eu/intel-core-i7-2600k-bx80623i72600k-a580332.html ab € 377,59
> zukaufen, wenn es zum gleichen Preis einen i7 6700k haben kann.


Was ist das den bitte für ein "schwachsinniger" Vergleich?! Das der Preis nur so hoch ist, weil das gute Stück schlichtweg seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr produziert wird, ist schon fast überflüssig zu erwähnen.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch nur auf maximal 10 Stück bei Vollbestückung eines Normalanwenders.
> M.2,SSD,HDD,ODD,Lan Controller und 2 vielleicht 3 USB Anschlüsse. Also 9-10 Stück



Das ist doch keine Eisenbahnschiene welche du umstellen kannst, es sei den dein Mainboard kann switchen. Meines (200€ Preisklasse) kann es nicht, d.h. z.B. die 6x PCI3.0 Lanes sind peer to peer verbunden, die kann ich für nichts anderes hernehmen! Die sind weg, aber ungeteilt! Haswell-E, die Enthausiasten-Plattform, hat nur 8 PCI2.0 Lanes, hier wird fast alles mit PCH Angebundene geshared.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

> Selbstverständlich, daher nochmal #1 die Grundlage lesen.* Es geht um einen Neukauf!*


Das Wort Neukauf ist Auslegung ( wenn ich als Ersatz einen 3770k oder 4770k kaufe* ist es für mich neue Hardware* ), im Falle eines Defektes würde ich eher auf Bauteile aus 2. Hand setzen. Natürlich würde man alte CPUs nicht als Neuware im Geschäft kaufen aber überteuerte Neuware kaufe ich ebenfalls nicht


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So und nun hängen im gaming PC ne ssd und ne hdd, die Graka und ne Soundkarte, wo gibts da ernsthafte Probleme mit Haswell?
> Wir reden von Eventualitäten,  die bei 99% der User nie oder extrem selten auftreten was im Erntfall dazu führt,   dass n usb3 stick n bissel langsamer liest oder schreibt?



Bei Haswell kannst du eben kein M.2 und kein USB 3.1 mit voller Geschwindigkeit nutzen. Dazu sind die USB 3 Geräte shared und die PCIe Ports ebenfalls.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, das interessiert eben Leute wie dich, Threshold und mixh vielleicht, aber n 0815 User ist für die 3x 20 Sekunden im Jahr nicht bereit 50€ mehr aus zu geben.



Ich sagte doch schon, dass der Media Markt Käufer sich darum auch nicht schert, aber es geht uns ja um die Leute, die sich hier anmelden und nachfragen und denen sollte man das dann auch erklären.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, wie der Normalanwender überhaupt 16 Lanes vollbekommen möchte. Selbst du konstruierst doch schon absurde Konfigurationen.



Wie oben geschrieben. Du hast nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit bei den Schnittstellen anliegen, weil die Bandbreite fehlt.
Was nützt es mir, wenn ich mir ein Haswell Board kaufe und den dortigen M.2 Port mit einer SSD bestücke? Die ist nicht schneller als eine Sata SSD.
Kann ich mir also gleich schenken.
Oder was nützt mir die USB 3.1 Erweiterungskarte, wenn der PCIe Slot, in dem sie steckt, nicht die Bandbreite bietet, den die Karte eigentlich benötigt?
Kann ich mir auch gleich schenken.
Ergo kann ich mir den Sockel gleich schenken und eben den neueren kaufen.



facehugger schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte einmal einer ein Szenario *im normalen PC-Alltag (*und darum gehts doch den meisten hier*),* wo diese CPU überfordert wäre.



Wo schließe ich meine M.2 SSD an?


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Haswell kannst du eben kein M.2 und kein USB 3.1 mit voller Geschwindigkeit nutzen. Dazu sind die USB 3 Geräte shared und die PCIe Ports ebenfalls.



Soll jede Menge Nutzer geben denen das vollkommen egal ist 
Es gibt jede Menge threads in der Kaufberatung bei denen eine Nachrüstung mit M.2 empfohlen wird und absehbar ist dass der Nutzer das Upgrade nicht durchführen wird. Meistens weil das Budget jetzt schon wirklich eng ist. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch schon, dass der Media Markt Käufer sich darum auch nicht schert, aber es geht uns ja um die Leute, die sich hier anmelden und nachfragen und denen sollte man das dann auch erklären.



Korrekt, man sollte auch nur dahingehend beraten ob der Nutzer das auch brauchen kann. Die Option alleine ist ja schön und gut, wenn aber dadurch der Preis steigt und der Nutzer das Upgrade nicht durchführt, was hats dann gebracht?
Und bitte, es gibt auch hier im Forum genügend Anfragen von Usern die einfach eine Beratung wollen und nicht High End - letztes Quentchen Leistung.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben. Du hast nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit bei den Schnittstellen anliegen, weil die Bandbreite fehlt.
> Was nützt es mir, wenn ich mir ein Haswell Board kaufe und den dortigen M.2 Port mit einer SSD bestücke? Die ist nicht schneller als eine Sata SSD.
> Kann ich mir also gleich schenken.
> Oder was nützt mir die USB 3.1 Erweiterungskarte, wenn der PCIe Slot, in dem sie steckt, nicht die Bandbreite bietet, den die Karte eigentlich benötigt? Kann ich mir auch gleich schenken.
> Ergo kann ich mir den Sockel gleich schenken und eben den neueren kaufen.



Nur wenn man irgendwas vom genannten auch braucht. Und DA sollte die Beratung hingehen.
Ich hab mich gegen Skylake als Neukauf entschieden und ein Haswell System gekauft. Mein 4790K rennt seit einer Woche fröhlich durch die Wohnung. Nur bin ICH mir vollkommen im klaren darüber das ICH keine M.2 brauche und auch kein USB 3.1. 
Pauschal jedem Skylake zu empfehlen halte ich daher in manchen Fällen für den falschen Ansatz.
Ja, es ist richtig was du schreibst aber nur wer die Upgrades hinterher auch wirklich macht hat ggf. für mehr Geld beim Neukauf einen echten Mehrwert.

Wenn das Budget klein ist, warum dann eben nicht Haswell, z97, und gut ist. Warum dann Erst H170, dann sich streiten dass es ja beschnittener Skylake wäre, dann doch Z170 empfehlen und das Budget sprengen...


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Soll jede Menge Nutzer geben denen das vollkommen egal ist
> Es gibt jede Menge threads in der Kaufberatung bei denen eine Nachrüstung mit M.2 empfohlen wird und absehbar ist dass der Nutzer das Upgrade nicht durchführen wird. Meistens weil das Budget jetzt schon wirklich eng ist.



Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die die Plattform die nächsten 6-10 Jahre nutzen werden und dann wäre es fahrlässig, die bessere Anbindung nicht hervorzuheben. 
Oder weißt du schon, welche SSD du in 5 Jahren nutzen wirst? Ich tippe, dass es eine M.2 sein wird. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Korrekt, man sollte auch nur dahingehend beraten ob der Nutzer das auch brauchen kann. Die Option alleine ist ja schön und gut, wenn aber dadurch der Preis steigt und der Nutzer das Upgrade nicht durchführt, was hats dann gebracht?
> Und bitte, es gibt auch hier im Forum genügend Anfragen von Usern die einfach eine Beratung wollen und nicht High End - letztes Quentchen Leistung.



Und wer sagt, dass das nicht mal genutzt wird? Du?
Jeder, der eine Plattform für einen längeren Zeitraum nutzen wird, sollte die Vorzüge mitnehmen, auch wenn er sie heute noch nicht benötig, kann sich das ändern.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur wenn man irgendwas vom genannten auch braucht. Und DA sollte die Beratung hingehen.
> Ich hab mich gegen Skylake als Neukauf entschieden und ein Haswell System gekauft. Mein 4790K rennt seit einer Woche fröhlich durch die Wohnung. Nur bin ICH mir vollkommen im klaren darüber das ICH keine M.2 brauche und auch kein USB 3.1. .



Und weil du Skylake nicht willst und den völlig veralteten Haswell Schrott gekauft hast, soll das also jeder so machen wie du?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn das Budget klein ist, warum dann eben nicht Haswell, z97, und gut ist. Warum dann Erst H170, dann sich streiten dass es ja beschnittener Skylake wäre, dann doch Z170 empfehlen und das Budget sprengen...



Nein. B Boards sind beschnitten. H Boards können nur nicht zum Übertakten genutzt werden und es geht halt kein Multi GPU, weil sie keinen PCIe Switch haben.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Selbst heute kann man doch absehen,  dass M.2-SSDs für den Normalanwender zum Gamen praktisch keinen Vorteil bieten. Warum sollte man also eine nachrüsten? Vor allem, wenn man schon eine SATA hat? Das ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie von einem i7 zu einem Dualsocket-Xeon zu wechseln, um dann damit zu zocken.

Außerdem ginge selbst M.2 bei Haswell, zwar geht dann die GPU in x8, aber auch das ist kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

So viele Boards gibt es nicht bei Haswell, wo der M.2 Slot an der CPU angebunden ist. Asrock hat das bei einigen gemacht, aber sonst ist das eher dünn gesät.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich dachte eher an eine Adapterkarte.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und weil du Skylake nicht willst und den völlig veralteten Haswell Schrott gekauft hast, soll das also jeder so machen wie du?



Das meine ich.
Man wird angegriffen für seine durchdachte Entscheidung.
Ich bin jeden deiner Punkte durchgegangen und hab für mich ein Kosten Nutzen Verfügbarkeits Szenario gemacht. Ich hab mich wochenlang damit beschäftigt und mich dann entschieden. Nach meinen Kriterien. Weil ICH MICH kenne. 

Aber statt dem Nutzer Vor und Nachteile zu erläutern, wirklich zu klären ob das ein oder andere Notwendig ist wird von der Allgemeinen Gleichung ausgegangen das jeder, ausnahmslos jeder in Zukunft z.b. M.2 nutzt.
Dabei nutzt nichtmal HEUTE jeder ne SSD.

Für dich ists Haswell Schrott, für mich ists ein funktionierender Rechner während die Alternative (6700K) in der Versandhölle wartet...
Und es soll eben NICHT jeder Haswell kaufen.
Genaus soll aber nicht jeder Skylake kaufen nur weil Andi hier seit Wochen auf seinen bestellten 6700K wartet. Der Nutzer soll kaufen was er braucht. Nicht was andere meinen das er brauchen könnte. Aber du selbst bist ja nicht in der Lage zu differenzieren denn offensichtlich ist Haswell ja sowieso Schrott und der User soll gefälligst mehr ausgeben. Das ist keine Beratung sondern das aufzwingen einer Meinung.
Imho hat jeder der 3 Sockel (Haswell, Haswell-E, Skylake) noch seine vollkommene Berechtigung. Am Ende entscheidet der Nutzer, nicht der Forengeist der meint jeder müsse Skylake nutzen. Ja es ist die modernste Plattform. Aber bis ein Upgrade ansteht ist Skylake, wenn überhaupt, der aktuelle Haswell, oder schlimmeres.
Getreu dem alten Foren Motto: Wer Leistung jetzt braucht kauft jetzt, wer nicht braucht, wartet.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. B Boards sind beschnitten. H Boards können nur nicht zum Übertakten genutzt werden und es geht halt kein Multi GPU, weil sie keinen PCIe Switch haben.



Ist ja nicht so dass der Fall den ich beschrieben habe im Empfehlungsforum so nicht vorgekommen ist...


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Selbst heute kann man doch absehen,  dass M.2-SSDs für den Normalanwender zum Gamen praktisch keinen Vorteil bieten. Warum sollte man also eine nachrüsten? Vor allem, wenn man schon eine SATA hat? Das ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie von einem i7 zu einem Dualsocket-Xeon zu wechseln, um dann damit zu zocken.


Ja da hast du Recht, aber warum kaufen dann so viele SSD statt HDD? - ist ein schlechteres PL pro GB. 
Und der Preisunterschied von SATA SSD zu M2 SSD nimmt ab.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Außerdem ginge selbst M.2 bei Haswell, zwar geht dann die GPU in x8, aber auch das ist kein großer Unterschied.


Bin ich mir unsicher
ASRock Z87 Extreme11/ac (90-MXGR00-A0UAYZ) ab € 583,90
Selbst hier sind die x8 PCI3.0 Slots mit der GPU geshared, oder? --> sodass ich Gefahr laufen eine x16 GPU zu bremsen. 

Beim ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) ab € 142,81 ist der notwendige x4PCI3.0 an die PCH gebunden.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an eine Adapterkarte.



Und was machst du mit der USB 3.1 Karte? 
Einen weiteren Slot mit ausreichend Bandbreite hast du nur noch, wenn du die IGP nutzt. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so dass der Fall den ich beschrieben habe im Empfehlungsforum so nicht vorgekommen ist...



Und der Fall wird dann auch sofort aufgegriffen und erklärt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Die SSD wird wegen der tollen Zugriffszeit gekauft, nicht wegen der Datenübertragungsrate (gut, viele glauben, dass es dir Übertragungsrate ist, was sie meinen, ist aber die Zugriffszeit). Die wird mit M.2 aber nicht wirklich besser. Das Aufrüsten lohnt dann nicht, wenn man schon eine SATA hat.

Ich rede hier von Adapterkarten für M.2!

USB3.1 wäre ein Grund, das ist eben ein spürbarer Vorteil, wenn in ein paar Jahren mal Geräte dafür da sind.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Du willst aber M.2 und USB 3.1 bei Haswell genauso nutzen können wie bei Skylake. 
Was machst du?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Wir klären doch gerade erst mal, was überhaupt die spürbaren Vorteile sind. Wegen USB3.1 wird doch kaum jemand mal eben 100 Euro mehr zahlen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Das Ziel ist ja von der M.2 SSD per USB 3.1 Daten zu übertragen.
Dazu brauchst du die volle Anbindung, um die maximale Geschwindigkeit nutzen zu können.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Weil das ja heute schon so oft gemacht wird? Der Preise wegen werden größere Daten auf die HDD geschoben und da ist die Anbindung egal.

Was sagst du denn zum blinden empfehlen von Skylake?


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist ja von der M.2 SSD per USB 3.1 Daten zu übertragen.
> Dazu brauchst du die volle Anbindung, um die maximale Geschwindigkeit nutzen zu können.



Und das ist für wieviel % der GAMING! Anwender interessant? Die hier nach reinen Gaming Rechnern fragen? Z.T. schon ohne wirklich HDD Kapazität von denen man Daten mit irrsinniger Geschwindigkeit schieben müsste..


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Außerdem steckt in der externen Platte ebenfalls eine HDD.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die SSD wird wegen der tollen Zugriffszeit gekauft, nicht wegen der Datenübertragungsrate
> (gut, viele glauben, dass es dir Übertragungsrate ist, was sie meinen, ist aber die Zugriffszeit). Die wird mit M.2 aber nicht wirklich besser. Das Aufrüsten lohnt dann nicht, wenn man schon eine SATA hat.



Hm... ich sehe auch andere Vorteile: SSD vs HDD: Warum Flash-Laufwerke einfach besser sind | SSD-info.NET



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von Adapterkarten für M.2!
> USB3.1 wäre ein Grund, das ist eben ein spürbarer Vorteil, wenn in ein paar Jahren mal Geräte dafür da sind.



NVMe Adapter meinst du, die an der PCI3.0 x8 der Northbrigde angeschlossen werden, so auch die GPU. Bei dem o.g Boards sind diese shared, d.h. die M2 SSD bremst dort ggf. die GPU. Bei dem Z170 Beispiel ist dieser x4 an der PCH/Southbridge.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Klar haben SSDs auch andere Vorteile, die sind aber meist nicht der Kaufgrund. Abgesehen davon haben bereits SATA-SSD diese Vorteile. Nichts davon bessert sich mit M.2's.

Die GPU wird nicht langsamer, nur weil sie in x8 läuft. Das interessiert vielleicht in Benchmarks, aber nicht beim zocken.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und das ist für wieviel % der GAMING! Anwender interessant? Die hier nach reinen Gaming Rechnern fragen? Z.T. schon ohne wirklich HDD Kapazität von denen man Daten mit irrsinniger Geschwindigkeit schieben müsste..



Momentan für all jene welche ein Budget von 800€ nennen, im August war es noch 1000€.

Beispiel: Gefordert war MINI ITX

Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX
Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI Intel Z170 So.1151 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DDR4-2400 
Fractal Design Core 500 Mini-ITX
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail)
450 Watt CoolerMaster GM Series Modular
250GB Crucial MX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 
€ 793,37

Dagegen Haswell
1 x Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G)
1 x ASRock Z97M-ITX/ac (90-MXGW00-A0UAYZ)
1 x be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009)
1 x Fractal Design Core 500 schwarz, Mini-ITX (FD-CA-CORE-500-BK)
1 x Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1)
=> 780€

Ich leg dir grad noch den WK hin, kannst ja verfolgen wann die "Preisschere" zuschnappt.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2210a6cf7a3ab5a28f3af1a2e4d20215b9bc2ec6a063e


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

War bei Haswell nicht die 390 drin?


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar haben SSDs auch andere Vorteile, die sind aber meist nicht der Kaufgrund. Abgesehen davon haben bereits SATA-SSD diese Vorteile. Nichts davon bessert sich mit M.2's.


Ich glaube du hast ein echtes Verständnisproblem beim Thema SATA SSD und M2 SSD.


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die GPU wird nicht langsamer, nur weil sie in x8 läuft. Das interessiert vielleicht in Benchmarks, aber nicht beim zocken.


Nicht jeder GPU reichen x8, GTX980 sollte schon x16 haben, NV Pascal und damit kommende GPUs mit Sicherheit auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2015)

Bei bestimmten szenarien schon, so ganz unrecht hat andi da nicht. Noch liegt der Unterschied bei wenigen Prozent,  aber das wird sich wie immer, mit steigender leistung de rnächsten generationen an GPUs wieder ändern.

Die GPU auf Shared zu setzen ist bei gaming in Zukunft egal.

Das viel wichtigere argument bleibt, was will ein Gamer an Unmengen von Daten (den nbei 20MB ist der overhead so hoch, dass du den unterschied von USB2 zu 3 schon nicht mal merkst, denn mit ner M.2 ssd und dann auf nen usb3.1 stick daten zu schieben?
das halte ich für einen Gamer eher für unwahrscheinlich bis konstruiert.
wenn hier wer nach nem Video-Schnitt-Rechner sucht, machen solche schnittstellendiskussionen richtig soinn, hie rreden wir schnell von mehr als 100GB daten die durch die gegend geschaufelt werdne müssen, wenn man es mit richtig gutem grundmaterial zu tun hat.
Aber wir sind hier nicht bei "Video Digital" sondern bei PCGH.

Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn wir den Fragebogen für die Kaufberatung anpassen (also als Community gesehen) um genau solche Nutzerprofile zu erfragen.
Dann ist schneller udn einfacher geklärt, was wir an hardwae empfehlen müssen.
Bisher sehe ich aber gerade im 0815-PCGH-User-bereich weder M.2-SSD noch USB3.1 als zwingend an.
Ich glaube ferner auch nicht, dass diese Leute bei vollständig vorliegenden Informationen zum Thema USB3 Geschwindigkeit, USB 3.1 Geschwindigkeit, SATA und M.2... die mehrkosten für diesen geschwindigkeitsvorteil hinlegen, um am ende 3x im jahr 20 Sekunden zeit zu sparen.

Wir reden hier wie gesagt von Standardnutzern des PCGH.
Wenn ich nämlich nur den Flaschenhals nur verschiebe, hab ich dem User auch nur einen Bärendienst erwiesen.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> War bei Haswell nicht die 390 drin?



Nein,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...chafts-projekt-800-1000-a-10.html#post7748202

Außerdem ist es Schweiß egal ob er die R9 390 genommen hätte, es bleiben weniger als 15€ Unterschied.

Es war ein Typ welcher zu Skylake meinte: "Wird aber natürlich nicht gekauft", sich aber dann doch "für einen Bekannten" informieren wollte


----------



## wooty1337 (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Momentan für all jene welche ein Budget von 800€ nennen, im August war es noch 1000€.
> 
> Beispiel: Gefordert war MINI ITX
> 
> ...



Und hier ist der Vorteil des Skylake Systems genau welcher? Aber er wird sich sicher noch eine M.2 ins System bauen, und beim i5 6500 kann man natürlich - im Gegensatz zum i5-4460 - auch den boxed Kühler nehmen. Solange ich das Skylake-System ins Budget gequetscht bekomme ist ja alles in Ornung. Das man bei der einer anderen Wahl von MB und RAM bei Haswell System u.U. sogar eine R9 390 in Budeget bekommt, ist natürlich irrelevant. Der neue Unterbau hält dafür ja einige Dekaden länger.....


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei bestimmten szenarien schon, so ganz unrecht hat andi da nicht. Noch liegt der Unterschied bei wenigen Prozent,  aber das wird sich wie immer, mit steigender leistung de rnächsten generationen an GPUs wieder ändern.
> 
> Die GPU auf Shared zu setzen ist bei gaming in Zukunft egal.


Nein, wenn deine GPU 16 lanes (GTX980, Titan, NV Pascal...künftige GPUs) will und du die gängigen CPUs mit 16 lanes hast, an der Northbrigde einen NVMe Adapter mit M2 ansteckst, gibt es einen Flaschenhals. Da brauchst du schon eine 16+ Lanes CPU.

Es ist also nicht egal, dann muss man drauf aufpassen.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn wir den Fragebogen für die Kaufberatung anpassen (also als Community gesehen) um genau solche Nutzerprofile zu erfragen.
> Dann ist schneller udn einfacher geklärt, was wir an hardwae empfehlen müssen.
> Bisher sehe ich aber gerade im 0815-PCGH-User-bereich weder M.2-SSD noch USB3.1 als zwingend an.
> Ich glaube ferner auch nicht, dass diese Leute bei vollständig vorliegenden Informationen zum Thema USB3 Geschwindigkeit, USB 3.1 Geschwindigkeit, SATA und M.2... die mehrkosten für diesen geschwindigkeitsvorteil hinlegen, um am ende 3x im jahr 20 Sekunden zeit zu sparen.
> ...



Unterschied aktuell in dem Bespiel... 13€... für "man kann es"...also wayne juckts? Haben ist für 13€ besser als "heute" brauchen, "morgen" mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Und hier ist der Vorteil des Skylake Systems genau welcher? Aber er wird sich sicher noch eine M.2 ins System bauen, und beim i5 6500 kann man natürlich - im Gegensatz zum i5-4460 - auch den boxed Kühler nehmen. Solange ich das Skylake-System ins Budget gequetscht bekomme ist ja alles in Ornung. Das man bei der einer anderen Wahl von MB und RAM bei Haswell System u.U. sogar eine R9 390 in Budeget bekommt, ist natürlich irrelevant. Der neue Unterbau hält dafür ja einige Dekaden länger.....



Schnee von gestern, er hat sich angeblich für das Haswell Build entschieden, sich im Nachgang aber nochmal über Skylake informiert


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast ein echtes Verständnisproblem beim Thema SATA SSD und M2 SSD.
> 
> Nicht jeder GPU reichen x8, GTX980 sollte schon x16 haben, NV Pascal und damit kommende GPUs mit Sicherheit auch.


Dann klär mich auf, wo ist jetzt der grundlegende Unterschied von M.2's?

Ach, das war ja auch der Thread, wo du das Geschenk so kaputtreden wolltest....


----------



## Atent123 (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Schnee von gestern, er hat sich angeblich für das Haswell Build entschieden, sich im Nachgang aber nochmal über Skylake informiert



Und ihm ist dabei nicht augfgefallen das Broadwell einen besseren IPC und einen niedrigeren Preis bietet ?
Der Broadwell I5 ist 9% schneller als der Skylake I5 und das obwohl Skylake dabei noch 100mhz höher Taktet.


----------



## wooty1337 (16. Oktober 2015)

Mit Doppel- und Dreifachposts hast du es aber auch raus....


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Mit Doppel- und Dreifachposts hast du es aber auch raus....


Freut die Moderation bestimmt


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

pluto... ich hab dir doch schon so viele Links geschickt, wenigstens einen solltes du mal verstanden haben 
Let me google that for you

Da findest du z.B. 
"Mit SATAe, m.2 und PCIe in Verbindung mit NVMe können SSDs neue Geschwindigkeitspotentiale erschließen, die SATA 6G in den Schatten stellen.
 Grundsätzlich beseitigen die Anschlüsse SATAe und m.2 den Flaschenhals SATA 6G. Der tatsächliche Unterschied liegt im wesentlichen in der Bauform und der Art des Steckverbinders. m.2 als kompaktes Speichermodul für die Montage auf dem Motherboard oder im Notebook und SATAe für SSDs in 2,5- oder 3,5-Zoll-Bauform mit der Anbindung per Kabel."


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Mit Doppel- und Dreifachposts hast du es aber auch raus....


Ja aber für Pluto mach ich das gerne öfter, vor allem in "meinem" Thread.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Freut die Moderation bestimmt


----------



## wooty1337 (16. Oktober 2015)

OK - jetzt mal ab von der ganzen Diskussion hier und nur rein Interesse halber - hat dein Warten aufs Sys schon ein Ende?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> pluto... ich hab dir doch schon so viele Links geschickt, wenigstens einen solltes du mal verstanden haben
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Da findest du z.B.
> ...


Ließ einfach noch mal #442, es ging um SSD vs. HDD. M.2 vs. SSD sehe ich jetzt nur schneller und etwas kleiner als Vorteil. Robust sind beide, ebenso wie nicht mechanisch und der ganze Rest, den HDDs so ausmacht. Also bitte ließ erst mal meine Beiträge, bevor du darauf antwortest.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Momentan für all jene welche ein Budget von 800€ nennen, im August war es noch 1000€.
> 
> Beispiel: Gefordert war MINI ITX
> [gekürzt]
> ...



Ganz genau
Jetzt sind wir wieder da wo wir vor ein paar Seiten schon waren.
Es geht NUR ums Geld.
Und wie vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben hat der Thread erst seit erscheinen der Skylake non K CPUs und der Preissenkung eine Berechtigung.

Und man "braucht" von Skylake garnichts. Man hätte gerne.

SSDs sind das beste Beispiel. Irgendjemand der seine HDDs komplett durch SSDs ersetzt? Kaum. Die Masse kauft 1 SSD für OS und Games und das wars. Weils schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer ist.
Mit welchen Datenmengen wollen Gamer den hantieren?
Genauso lustig finde ich die Aussage welche SSD ich in 5 Jahren benutze... Ich hatte noch kein System >4 Jahre. Der I5 wäre der Kandidat der Wahl, aber der muss den Quad meiner Frau ersetzen. 
Wenn ich also in 5 Jahren wirklich eine M.2 brauche dann mach ich mir da keine Sorgen. Obwohl, dann heists hier wohl "nee das is Mist, Kauf xyz das hat M1337, das ist besser weil..."

Mein Fazit vor mehreren Seiten ist imho noch aktuell. Dank der Preissenkung wird Skylake in den nächsten 2-3 Monatendie neue Standard CPU. Und das hat nix mit M.2 oder USB 3.1 zu tun.
Sondern schlicht und ergreifend damit das Nutzer beim Neukauf ein günstiges System bekommen. Dieser Faktor hat vor kurzem eher noch gegen Skylake gesprochen ist aber nicht aufzuhalten (vollkommen normal).




wooty1337 schrieb:


> OK  - jetzt mal ab von der ganzen Diskussion hier und nur rein Interesse  halber - hat dein Warten aufs Sys schon ein Ende?



Find ich irgendwie fies, aber wollte ich im Grunde auch schon die ganze Zeit fragen


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> OK - jetzt mal ab von der ganzen Diskussion hier und nur rein Interesse halber - hat dein Warten aufs Sys schon ein Ende?


Jetzt streust du auch noch Salz in meine Wunde 

Das hab ich schon zu Hause
256GB Samsung SM951 M.2 | 500GB Crucial MX200 2.5 | Fractal R5 | Dell UltraSharp U2515H

Das bringt mir MF einfach nicht...
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger Intel Z170 | 16GB G.Skill DDR4-3200 | Noctua NH-D15 | 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro
...wahrscheinlich der RAM aus.

Den i7 6700K hab ich woanders bestellt, Tonerdiscount.de - diese hatten ursprünglich den 09.10.15 suggeriert... das merk ich mir  bei der nächsten Wahl meines Händlers...



hoffgang schrieb:


> Find ich irgendwie fies, aber wollte ich im Grunde auch schon die ganze Zeit fragen



Nein ich kann mich noch immer für Haswell entscheiden und "sparen"


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Nein ich kann mich noch immer für Haswell entscheiden und "sparen"



Wie gesagt, hab hab nach Dir bestellt und mein System rennt. MEINE Forderungen an meinen neuen PC sind zu 100% erfüllt.
Das ist aber die Entscheidung des jeweilligen Nutzers. (und als es um meine Bestellung ging war Skylake lockere 100€ teurer, eher 200€... also bitte...)


----------



## wooty1337 (16. Oktober 2015)

Jo, RAM und CPU scheinen immer noch sehr bescheiden lieferbar zu sein. Ich wurde damals (vor 3 Wochen ) von MF angerufen. Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass meiner Bestellung ein i7 6700K zugeteilt wurde. Da der RAM aber nicht lieferbar war (RipJaws V 3000 MHz) musste ich auf meinen jetztigen ausweichen, weil die CPU sonst an eine andere Lieferung gegangen wäre. Ich drück dir weiterhin die Daumen, und glaub mit, ich fühle mit dir. (hatte Anfang August bestellt )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Nein, wenn deine GPU 16 lanes (GTX980, Titan, NV Pascal...künftige GPUs) will und du die gängigen CPUs mit 16 lanes hast, an der Northbrigde einen NVMe Adapter mit M2 ansteckst, gibt es einen Flaschenhals. Da brauchst du schon eine 16+ Lanes CPU.
> 
> Es ist also nicht egal, dann muss man drauf aufpassen.


Sorry, ich wollte auch auf "nicht" egal hinaus, das hab ich unterschlagen/nicht getippt, sorry. Das war eigentlich als Argument/Unterstützung deiner Argumentation gedacht. Hier sind wir auf einer Linie.



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Unterschied aktuell in dem Bespiel... 13€... für "man kann es"...also wayne juckts? Haben ist für 13€ besser als "heute" brauchen, "morgen" mit Sicherheit.


Das ist je nach CFG eben Augenwischerei.
Wenn ich einen i5 4460 mit B85 Chipset als asis nehme, sind wir mit einem i5 6500 und einem h170/z170 *B*ord (um die Vorteile der Features nutzen zu können) mehr als 13€ auseinander.
Wenn wir von einer CFG 4790k und z97 gegen einen 6600k und z170 reden, wirds am Ende vielléicht sogar auf ±0 rauslaufen.
Da ist die Frage nach Skylake in meinen Augen auch nicht zu stellen. Hie rist Skylake in mehrerlei hinsicht dann die Plattform der Wahl.

Für mich gibt es nur zwei CFG-Ansätze wo ich selbst bei nem Budget das Skylake erlaubt eben doch Haswell nehmen würde. Beide sind nur interessant wenn hier reines Gaming gefordert wird, bzw. die Anwendungen die zusätzlich laufen, von den Features auch nicht profitieren.

- Ein i5 4460 System ist da eben preislich so aufgestellt, das mehr Budget fürs Gaming bleibt, und wegen n bissel besserem USB3 oder so, lasse ich nicht mal eben 15-30% Gamingpower liegen.

- oder eben die Xeon 1231v3-CFG, einfach weil Skylake da preislich nicht mithalten kann.

So bald wir von K-Prozessoren reden ist die Frage fix erledigt.


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hab hab nach Dir bestellt und mein System rennt. MEINE Forderungen an meinen neuen PC sind zu 100% erfüllt.
> Das ist aber die Entscheidung des jeweilligen Nutzers. (und als es um meine Bestellung ging war Skylake lockere 100€ teurer, eher 200€... also bitte...)



Ja du hast Recht. Ich kommt auf die jeweilige Nutzung an.. auch ob man, wie z.B. ich eine Affinität hat, 20 Lanes sind DIE Evolution schlechthin. Und dafür nehme ich sogar - im oberen Beispiel - die 13€ in Kauf . Ich hätte mich tot geärgert wenn ich mal eine Platte nachrüste, und auf eine SATA SSD gehen müsste obwohl die M2 gleich kostet... der Unterschied wird maginal werden. Oder beim RAM...


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

Pluto - mein Bester. Hast du eigentlich den Grund im Link #441gefunden warum HDDs wahrscheinlich nie aussterben werden?


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja du hast Recht. Ich kommt auf die jeweilige Nutzung an.. auch ob man, wie z.B. ich eine Affinität hat, 20 Lanes sind DIE Evolution schlechthin. Und dafür nehme ich sogar - im oberen Beispiel - die 13€ in Kauf . Ich hätte mich tot geärgert wenn ich mal eine Platte nachrüste, und auf eine SATA SSD gehen müsste obwohl die M2 gleich kostet... der Unterschied wird maginal werden. Oder beim RAM...



Wobei ich mich immerhin noch frage wo der Vorteil einer M.2*4 gegenüber einer Sata SSD für einen reinen Gamer liegt. Die enorm höhere Schreib/Leserate der M.2 kann sie doch nur ausspielen wenn auch demenstsprechend Daten transferiert werden was beim reinen gaming nicht der Fall ist. Ob der Ladebildschrim nach 10 oder 9 Sekunden weg ist ist doch Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Momentan für all jene welche ein Budget von 800€ nennen, im August war es noch 1000€.
> 
> Beispiel: Gefordert war MINI ITX
> 
> ...



Fairheitshalber müsstest du beim 4460 auch den Extrakühler rausrechnen um einen Vergleich zu haben. Auch beim 4460 reicht der Boxed. Die 20 mehr TDP machen da den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2015)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich immerhin noch frage wo der Vorteil einer M.2*4 gegenüber einer Sata SSD für einen reinen Gamer liegt. Die enorm höhere Schreib/Leserate der M.2 kann sie doch nur ausspielen wenn auch demenstsprechend Daten transferiert werden was beim reinen gaming nicht der Fall ist. Ob der Ladebildschrim nach 10 oder 9 Sekunden weg ist ist doch Jacke wie Hose.



Und dann das Gefühl zu erleiden NUR eine SATA SSD kaufen zu MÜSSEN (also irgendwann in x Jahren wenn die Preise mal angepasst sind) und nicht eine M.2...
Das ist schon tragisch. Und wenn man sich atm das Geld für die M.2 spart und in die GPU steckt... hmm..


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Pluto - mein Bester. Hast du eigentlich den Grund im Link #441gefunden warum HDDs wahrscheinlich nie aussterben werden?


Steht in dem Link nicht drin, aber die Gründe kennt ja hier jeder zu Genüge. Du solltest etwas sorgfältiger bei deiner Quellenauswahl sein.

Und du schuldest mir noch eine Erklärung, was der Vorteil von M.2's gegenüber klassischen SSDs abgesehen von der Transferrate ist, die Frage hattest du mir ja gestellt. Oder war das etwa nur eine Nebelkerze?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

Bester Thread ever, sollte angepinnt werden


----------



## Pittermann (16. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bester Thread ever, sollte angepinnt werden


Gott, alles nur das nicht! Verstauben im hintersten Winkel des Forums soll er, das hier ist doch nicht mit anzusehen!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

Doch, manchmal sind die Beiden echt witzig


----------



## Pittermann (16. Oktober 2015)

Aber wenn man so liest, was für eine dämliche Diskussion hier geführt wird, könnte man als Außenstehender ein ganz falsches Bild dieses Forums bekommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

Gibt ja noch ein paar Threads mehr hier, als nur diesen kranken


----------



## Pittermann (16. Oktober 2015)

Aber die werden von der Bildfläche verschwinden, wie (hoffentlich) auch dieser, solange er nicht angepinnt wird.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

War auch eher witzig gemeint, mit dem anpinnen 

Das wird wohl nicht passieren


----------



## flotus1 (16. Oktober 2015)

Challenge accepted 

#vote4sticky


----------



## Andinistrator (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Steht in dem Link nicht drin, aber die Gründe kennt ja hier jeder zu Genüge. Du solltest etwas sorgfältiger bei deiner Quellenauswahl sein.


Na in Rechenzentren, da wo oft Daten hin und her, rein und raus, neu und gelöscht,.... setzt man diese weswegen ein? Na wegen der Überschreibbarkeit  Schade das du es nicht selber gefunden hast ;(



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und du schuldest mir noch eine Erklärung, was der Vorteil von M.2's gegenüber klassischen SSDs abgesehen von der Transferrate ist, die Frage hattest du mir ja gestellt. Oder war das etwa nur eine Nebelkerze?



Natürlich mein Bester. Also Stand heute: Bis auf den Preisunterschied... einfach ALLES


----------



## Neronimo (16. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Natürlich mein Bester. Also Stand heute: Bis auf den Preisunterschied... einfach ALLES



Das is doch keine Begründung...Ne Begründung is mit
a)x is besser bei 2 als bei 1 wegen "<kldhf"
b)g is besser bei dem wegen "sajuf<duf"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

Geht es jetzt rein nur noch um die die Selbstbeweihräucherung wer der wahre Hardwarefan ist?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß es, aber es steht in dem Artikel nicht drin. Die Eigenschaften werden unterschieden, aber kein Einsatzzweck herausgearbeitet. Schade, dass du das vergessen hast.

M.2: Also die sind robuster? Noch weniger mechanische Teile? Es gibt nur die Transferrate und die ist für Gamer uninteressant.

Aber das hättest du auch gleich sagen können, dass du nur vom Thema ablenken willst. HDD war zumindest vor deiner Erwähnung absolut uninteressant.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2015)

Ne es geht mehr darum andi das Arguumentieren beizubringen.

Vielleicht sollte er mal nach erlangen an die UNI?
Da gibts nen Kurs rationales Argumentieren, in dem der Dozent folgendes sagte: "Und dann legen Sie eine 45er Magnum auf den Tisch und haben ein Argument, das Ihr Gegenüber nicht hat."


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und du schuldest mir noch eine Erklärung, was der Vorteil von M.2's gegenüber klassischen SSDs abgesehen von der Transferrate ist, die Frage hattest du mir ja gestellt. Oder war das etwa nur eine Nebelkerze?



Was soll der Quatsch mit "abgesehen von der Transferrate". Genau darauf kommt es doch an.
Du hast halt noch den Vorteil, dass du keine Kabel dafür benötigst.
Aber gerade die Transferrate ist doch der große Vorteil. Sata ist am Limit angekommen, obs noch mal Sata 4 geben wird, steht in den Sternen.
M.2 ist die Zukunft und ich denke, dass mit Skylake E gleiche mehrere M.2 Ports kommen werden. 
Also ich freue mich schon drauf, endlich die schrottigen Sata SSDs in meinem Rechner entsorgen zu können. Weg mit der antiquierten Technik.


----------



## Neronimo (16. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ich freue mich schon drauf, endlich die schrottigen Sata SSDs in meinem Rechner entsorgen zu können. Weg mit der antiquierten Technik.



ich glaube du bist eine/r der wenigen die immer dass neuste brauchen...

Ich meine, mit dir (und...nem anderen, hab grad seinen namen vergessen) habe ich oft diskutiert ob jmd bei seinem neuen Rechner lieber etw. für FHD (ich) oder eher was für QHD+ (du) braucht..Am ende habe ich oft aufgegeben weil ich dachte dass jmd mit 56k Beiträgen schon Recht haben wird und FHD wirklich "antiquiert ist und es keiner mehr nutzt..Durch die Umfrage hier bei PCGHX habe ich aber gesehen dass noch etwas mehr als 50% noch FHD benutzen... 
Also doch nicht so schlecht. 

Deswegen sage ich (noch)mal dass wahrscheinlich nur wenige mit der Leistung ihrer SSD "unzufrieden" sind und die Zugriffszeiten zu langsam finden (<--Entnehme ich deinem Beitrag). Also würde ich dass "Argument""zugriffszeit" erstmal noch 2 jahre ruhen lassen, vermutlich eher mehr. Ich meine nicht viele (hier in der PCGHX Community) haben nen X99/Z170 PC der 2 M.2 SSDs (oder (in ein paar jahren)mehr) locker versorgt bei sich. Auch ich werde wahrscheinlich noch mind 5 jahre warten bis ich mir nen PC kaufe der M.2 mal so nebenbei anschließt...

MfG


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

X99 und zwei M.2 SSDs?
Kannst du vergessen, ist shared.
Daher sagte ich ja, dass erst Skylake E mehrere M.2 Ports haben wird, die nicht shared sind. Denn auch dort kommt ja die neue Anbindung des PCH zum Tragen. Jetzt kriegt der eine Port bei X99 die 4 Lanes von der CPU, andere Ports 2 Lanes vom PCH.


----------



## flotus1 (16. Oktober 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> weil ich dachte dass jmd mit 56k Beiträgen schon Recht haben wird



 bestes Argument ever!
Dieser Thread ist pures Gold.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab immer Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

@Neronimo

Thresh hat ja auch echt Plan, ist aber ein Witzbold. 

Der kauft sich auch immer voll fette, neue Hardware, arbeitet in einem PC-Shop und liebt anscheinend geile Hardware.

 Du musst den nicht immer ganz ernst nehmen, aber Plan hat der schon   (und nen goilen Humor )


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich arbeite nebenbei im PC Laden, wenn ich mal Zeit habe und gebraucht werde.
In der Regel baue ich dann Rechner zusammen, die von den Kunden gekauft worden sind.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

Mit dir würde ich gerne mal ein paar  zischen  Dazu noch Doc Bakterius und der Zahnarzt (Softy)


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Der Zahnarzt ist ja in letzter Zeit recht zahnlos.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

Ist bestimmt nur eine kleine Auszeit.

Der muss nach Feierabend bestimmt immer irgendwas am Haus schrauben (die nächsten 30 Jahre )


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch mit "abgesehen von der Transferrate". Genau darauf kommt es doch an.
> Du hast halt noch den Vorteil, dass du keine Kabel dafür benötigst.
> Aber gerade die Transferrate ist doch der große Vorteil. Sata ist am Limit angekommen, obs noch mal Sata 4 geben wird, steht in den Sternen.
> M.2 ist die Zukunft und ich denke, dass mit Skylake E gleiche mehrere M.2 Ports kommen werden.
> Also ich freue mich schon drauf, endlich die schrottigen Sata SSDs in meinem Rechner entsorgen zu können. Weg mit der antiquierten Technik.


Andi zielte darauf ab, dass M.2's den SATA-SSD wie SATA-SSDs den HDDs voraus sind - deshalb fragte ich nach Argumenten dafür. Und außer der Transferrate gibt es eben keins. Kein Kabel ist zwar ganz nett, dafür gibt's dann aber auch kleine Hitzeprobleme.

Denn worauf kommt es den meisten bei einer SSD an? Richtig, Windows soll schön schnell starten und Games schneller laden. Ob SATA oder M.2 macht da keinen spürbaren Unterschied (schon gar nicht so sehr wie von HDD->SSD wie Andi uns hier weiszumachen versucht).

Dass du neue Technik magst, sei dir ja gegönnt, aber dann darfst du dich nicht als Maßstab für den Durchschnittsanwender sehen und auf der Basis beraten, da hat keiner was von.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Denn worauf kommt es den meisten bei einer SSD an? Richtig, Windows soll schön schnell starten und Games schneller laden. Ob SATA oder M.2 macht da keinen spürbaren Unterschied .



Und woher weißt du das?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Erfahrung? Da brauch ich keine 50k Beiträge für 

Ein wenig Logik noch, die mir sagt, dass der Gamer keine Anwendung hat, die die Transferrate ausnutzt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich wusste nicht, dass du eine M.2 SSD hast, die mit max Geschwindigkeit läuft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2015)

mach doch mal den Test mit ner indilix barefoot ssd und ner aktuellen. der unterschied ist trotz bis zu 4 mal höherer Transferrate nicht annähernd so viel besser, man hängt da irgendwo zwischen cpu, ram, Sata und den Latenzen zueinander.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass du eine M.2 SSD hast, die mit max Geschwindigkeit läuft.


Die Zugriffszeit steht ja im Datenblatt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Mit dir würde ich gerne mal ein paar  zischen  Dazu noch Doc Bakterius und der Zahnarzt (Softy)


Was soll das ergeben? Die schrillen 4 auf Achse? Ich müsste mal in meinen Ausweis schauen in welche Bundesländer ich Einreiseverbot habe . Don Colgate hat sich scheinbar mit eingemauert?



> Denn worauf kommt es den meisten bei einer SSD an? Richtig, Windows soll  schön schnell starten und Games schneller laden. Ob SATA oder M.2 macht  da keinen spürbaren Unterschied (schon gar nicht so sehr wie von  HDD->SSD wie Andi uns hier weiszumachen versucht).


Windows schön und schnell starten kann ich auch ohne SSD


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Windows schön und schnell starten kann ich auch ohne SSD



Du hast noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk?


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der muss nach Feierabend bestimmt immer irgendwas am Haus schrauben (die nächsten 30 Jahre )



Ich habe im Sommer die Ehre gehabt, die Residenz des Meisters besuchen zu dürfen 

Viel gibt es an diesem Anwesen nicht mehr zu schrauben,

lediglich der beheizbare Teich für die Koikarpfen wartet noch auf die Vollendung


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> lediglich der beheizbare Teich für die Koikarpfen wartet noch auf die Vollendung



Ich dachte, er hat Kugelfische.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich dachte, er hat Kugelfische.



Ja, ursprünglich war das auch geplant 

Da aber die Kinder im Garten rumtollen, hat er auf das giftige Viehzeug verzichtet 

Außerdem brauchen die Karpfen nicht so eine hohe Wassertemperatur


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, baut er das Botox, das er für die Falten seiner Frau braucht, selbst an.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, baut er das Botox, das er für die Falten seiner Frau braucht, selbst an.



Naja, dass wäre mir neu, aber Botox hilft da definitiv nicht mehr 

Ist aber auch wurscht, seine Assistentinnen sind sehr zuvorkommend


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Zahnarzt ist ja in letzter Zeit recht zahnlos.



Nix zahnlos, ich bohre wieder wie ein Weltmeister


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2015)

Oh, ich komm auch gern zu dir, damit du mir den (Weisheits-)Zahn ziehst


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oh, ich komm auch gern zu dir, damit du mir den (Weisheits-)Zahn ziehst



Das würde ich mir zweimal überlegen, nach einer längeren Pause

ist die Feinmotorik noch nicht ganz so vorhanden


----------



## Pittermann (17. Oktober 2015)

Wenn das hier so weitergeht, habe ich doch nichts dagegen, wenn der Thread angepinnt wird.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Oktober 2015)

Ist doch ganz amüsant


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz amüsant



Jo, könnte aber sein, dass die Mods das anders sehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

> Ich dachte, er hat Kugelfische.


Da sind Seeigel besser die bleiben nach dem Wurf stecken


> Oh, ich komm auch gern zu dir, damit du mir den (Weisheits-)Zahn ziehst


Er hat doch gekellnert? Wenn man da die Werkzeuge verwechselt fühlst du dich wie entkorkt 

Ich sehe trotzdem den Skylake nicht als eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Gripschi (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich find es kommt einzig auf das Budget an.

Der kleine i5 wird nicht allzu früh bzw viel ehr als Skylake die Puste ausgehen.

Die aktuelle Plattform ist schon gut  aber lieber da Abstriche als auf Teufel komm raus an allen anderen.

Ebenso die B H Z Diskussion bei Boards, ein Großteil wird nie Übertakten. Da kann man die 20-30€ sparen und in nen Gutes Gehäuse stecken.

Und bis auf DDR 4 sehe Ich derzeit keinen Vorteil der Skylake als "Muss" deklariert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2015)

Jaein, es macht zumindest keinen Sinn Skylake mit B Chipset zu empfehlen, dann kann ich auch gleich B85 und Haswell nehmen.

Wenn Skylake, sollte es schon mit zumindest M.2 steckplatz und ohen Lanescharing am pch sein.

Darum verstehe ich den Sinn von Skylake eben auch nicht, wenn man dann ein B110 oder b150 empfiehlt, weil dass keinen Sinn hat, so lange es nich günstiger ist, einen haswell zu nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Darum verstehe ich den Sinn von Skylake eben auch nicht, wenn man dann ein B110 oder b150 empfiehlt, weil dass keinen Sinn hat, so lange es nich günstiger ist, einen haswell zu nehmen.



Niemand empfiehlt ein B Chipsatz bei Skylake.
Und wer das macht, kriegt einen Shitstorm ab.


----------



## Andinistrator (18. Oktober 2015)

EDIT #1
*Die Evolution - Z170 Chipsatz*


Spoiler



Dazu kurz Eckdaten:
PCI 2.0 = 500MB/s | PCI 3.0 = 985 MB/S
PEG lanes = PCI 3.0, i.d.R x16 Verbindung zwischen CPU und CPU - "northbridge"
PCH lanes = Verbindung der Pheripherie (SATA, LAN Controller, M2,…) - "southbridge"
DMI - Verbindung zwischen north- und southbride
DMI 2.0 = 4x 500MB/s = 2 GB/s | DMI 3.0 = 4x 985*MB/s = 3,9 GB/s

*Haswell* bietet insgesamt 24 lanes, davon sind 16 PEG lanes welche CPU und GPU verbinden, 8 davon sind PCH lanes PCI2.0 welche Festplatten, LAN Controller, USB,… verbinden - allerdings sind diese 8 lanes geshared, d.h. diese lanes teilen sich mit je nach Mainboard mit einer Vielzahl von Controllern. Die Kommunikation zwischen north - und southbridge findet per DMI 2.0 statt.

*X99* hat 8 PCI2.0 PCH lanes. Es gibt allerdings CPUs, welche 28 oder 40 CPU lanes haben bzw. verwalten können, um dies zu handeln mit HTT bestückt. Hier können also schnelle Schnittstellen (z.B. M2 SSDs) auch an der northbridge angeschlossen werden). Es gibt Mainboards, welche zusätzlich mit Switchen/Controllern versehen sind, sodass kein lane sharing entsteht. Die Kommunikation zwischen north - und southbridge findet leider auch hier per DMI 2.0 statt.

*Skylakes Z170* hat 36 lanes, davon sind 16 PEG lanes. Zusätzlich dazu hat nur der Z170 Chipsatz 20 weitere PCI3.0 PCH lanes. 
Grundsätzlich kann man PCI Schnittstellenkarten (GPUs nur an der northbridge) an der north- oder soutbridge anschließen, wobei zu beachten ist, high end GPUs möchten alle 16 PEG lanes. Die Kommunikation zwischen north - und southbridge findet per DMI 3.0 statt.

Und das ergibt den *Vorteil*, dass Mainboard Hersteller kein/wenig lane sharing nutzen, so kann jede Schnittstelle peer to peer den vollen Durchsatz entfalten. Beispiele dafür sind.
x4 PCI 3.0 M2 SSD
x1 PCI 3.0 USB 3.1
x1 LAN Controller
X1 SATA Festplatten
…
Architektur: http://pics.computerbase.de/6/6/8/0/3/5-1080.994589266.png
"
Bei den Chipsätzen sieht das anders aus: Die neuen Intel H170 und Z170 Chipsätze haben es Dank PCIe 3.0 in sich. Durch die Verdoppelung (bzw. beim Z170 eine Erhöhung um den Faktor 2,5) steigt der mögliche Datendurchsatz auf das 4 bis 5-fache der Vorgängergeneration und Überflügelt sogar den High-End Chipsatz X99, der nur 8 PCIe 2.0 Leitungen anbindet.
"
Intel Skylake: Evolution bei den CPUs, Revolution bei den ChipsÃ¤tzen - Technikaffe.de


----------



## Pittermann (18. Oktober 2015)

Sollte es nicht - Deiner Quelle entsprechend - „*Die Revolution - Z170 Chipsatz*“ heißen?

Und noch ein bisschen OT bzgl. Deiner Signatur:
- zwischen der Crucial-SSD und dem Gehäuse fehlt ein Strich
- bei der Gehäusebezeichnung bitte korrekt sein: „Fractal Design Define R5 Black/Titanium, schallgedämmt (mit Sichtfenster?)“


----------



## Andinistrator (18. Oktober 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht - Deiner Quelle entsprechend - „*Die Revolution - Z170 Chipsatz*“ heißen?
> 
> Und noch ein bisschen OT bzgl. Deiner Signatur:
> - zwischen der Crucial-SSD und dem Gehäuse fehlt ein Strich
> - bei der Gehäusebezeichnung bitte korrekt sein: „Fractal Design Define R5 Black/Titanium, schallgedämmt (mit Sichtfenster?)“



Danke. Nein Evolution passt eher, ist ja kein radikaler Wandel oder


----------



## Pittermann (18. Oktober 2015)

Na, wenn selbst Du das sagst, wird's wohl nicht mehr sein. ^^


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Oktober 2015)

Wer wüsste es besser?


----------



## Andinistrator (18. Oktober 2015)

Eben... es *ist* einfach besser


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Oktober 2015)

Revolution ist auch besser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

Besser wäre in meinen Augen das wirklich alles deutlich besser läuft wie auch das mehr an Lanes. Ich persönlich glaube nur der Werbung nicht blind und hinterfrage alles


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Danke. Nein Evolution passt eher, ist ja kein radikaler Wandel oder



Finde ich schon, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Chipsatz seit dem Core 2 Duo in ähnlicher Form auch in Haswell verwendet wird und jetzt beim Sunrise Point der größte Sprung kommt, den Intel überhaut gemacht hat, kann man schon von einer Revolution sprechen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind uns glaub einig, das die Benennung *PIEP*egal ist, so lange es denn durch die Änderung besser geworden ist 
Und da sist es ja 

Also, blos keinen Streit vermeiden 



Spoiler



Großdemo, Der Chor der Masse schreit: "Revolution,  Revolution..."
Teilnehmer A: "Menstruation, Menstruation...."
Teilnehmer B: "Mensch, das heißt Revolution!"
Teilnehmer A: "Scheißegal, hauptsache es fließt Blut!"


----------



## Andinistrator (19. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Finde ich schon, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Chipsatz seit dem Core 2 Duo in ähnlicher Form auch in Haswell verwendet wird und jetzt beim Sunrise Point der größte Sprung kommt, den Intel überhaut gemacht hat, kann man schon von einer Revolution sprechen.



 Ansichtssache

Bedeutungen:
    [1] eine im Gegensatz zur Revolution langsam und friedlich fortschreitende Entwicklung im Geschichtsablauf oder in anderen Abläufen
https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Evolution

Intel Skylake: Evolution bei den CPUs, Revolution bei den ChipsÃ¤tzen - Technikaffe.de


Bedeutungen:
    [1] eine im Gegensatz zur Evolution sehr schnelle Umwälzung oder Neuerung auf wissenschaftlichem, künstlerischem oder sozialem Gebiet
https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Revolution


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Oktober 2015)

Du lieferst gerade Quellen für Threshi^^


----------



## Andinistrator (19. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du lieferst gerade Quellen für Threshi^^


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ansichtssache
> 
> Bedeutungen:
> [1] eine im Gegensatz zur Revolution langsam und friedlich fortschreitende Entwicklung im Geschichtsablauf oder in anderen Abläufen
> ...



Du sagst es doch selbst.
Alles bis Haswell war Evolution. Da wurde mal Sata 3 gebracht, erst nur 2 Ports. Dann auf 6 Ports ausgeweitet. Dann kam USb 3 dazu und USB 2 wurde darauf verringert.
Alles Evolution.

doch dann kam Skylake mit Sunrise Point. Plötzlich DMI 3.0. Mehr Lanes. M.2 hat jetzt eine eigenen Anbindung und nicht wie bei Haswell noch entweder zuwenig Bandbreite oder die Lanes von der CPU.
USB 3.1 kam dazu, dann kein Sharing mehr bei den Slots.
Das nenne ich Revolution.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. Oktober 2015)

Ja... "plötzlich"  Wie lange hat es gedauert, ich bin für "langsam und friedlich" - aber es ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2015)

Hihi.....

Das OC potenzial der Skylake ist ja sooo schlecht 

CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Seltsam nur das das aber mein höchstes Ergebnis unter Dice ist


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja... "plötzlich"  Wie lange hat es gedauert, ich bin für "langsam und friedlich" - aber es ist Ansichtssache.



Es hat sich ewig hingezogen, dass Intel mal was neues bringt und dann haben sie eben alles auf einmal umgekrempelt. Das ist schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi.....
> 
> Das OC potenzial der Skylake ist ja sooo schlecht
> 
> ...


Im Vergleich tum Basistakt schon, da ging doch bei anderen Mosellreihen sehr viel mehr. Wenn ixh mir ansehe, dass ich aus nem 2,66ghz quad früher auch nen 4-4,2ghz quad machen könnt.
Absolu gesehen kommst mit nem Skylake schon weit, andrerseits,  bringen Eiben die 400-600 MHz mehr am ende wirklicg noch was? Ich mein, wenn ich von 2666mhz auf 3800-4200 MHz komme, tut sich was, dass ich spüren kann, bei 4000 auf 4500 merk ich wenig bis nix.

Da dürfte diw Kritik bzgl. K-Prozessoren liegen. Ob ich bei nem Skylake wieklich nen K kaufen würde weiß ich nicht mal.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Absolu gesehen kommst mit nem Skylake schon weit, andrerseits,  bringen Eiben die 400-600 MHz mehr am ende wirklicg noch was?



Für den Bencher bringen selbst 1MHz mehr noch was, weil er damit dann vor einem anderen in der Liste stehen könnte.


----------



## Andinistrator (19. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Im Vergleich tum Basistakt schon, da ging doch bei anderen Mosellreihen sehr viel mehr. Wenn ixh mir ansehe, dass ich aus nem 2,66ghz quad früher auch nen 4-4,2ghz quad machen könnt.
> Absolu gesehen kommst mit nem Skylake schon weit, andrerseits,  bringen Eiben die 400-600 MHz mehr am ende wirklicg noch was? Ich mein, wenn ich von 2666mhz auf 3800-4200 MHz komme, tut sich was, dass ich spüren kann, bei 4000 auf 4500 merk ich wenig bis nix.
> 
> Da dürfte diw Kritik bzgl. K-Prozessoren liegen. Ob ich bei nem Skylake wieklich nen K kaufen würde weiß ich nicht mal.



Wie meinste das jetzt? Wie viel Aufwand muss ich mit einem Trabi oder Porsche betreiben, um 400km/h zu fahren? Den i7 6700k kanns du auch auf 6.7GHz tunen  core i7-6700k updated absolute record pifast at frequency 6.7 ghz - 4GHz sind zZ doch mehr als genug, oder? Ist doch nett wenn man das so vom Band kaufen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2015)

Threshold, klar, des ist bekannt, interessiert aber wirklich nur Bencher, und das sind wohl die wenigsten 

Andi, klar ist es cool wenn man 4 GHz von der Stange kaufen kann, aber als "Normal-OC-User" stelle ich mir dann die Frage, muss ich extra geld für OC-Tauglichkeit ausgeben., wenn ich nur 10-15% für den Normalnutzbereich erreichen kann. Selbst bei rund 25% mehr Takt, was ja immerhin einem 5GHz i7 entspricht, bin ich eigentlich an nem Punkt wo der Mehrnutzen durch das mehr an takt kaum den Aufpreis udn den Aufwand lohnt 

Wenn man unter normalen Bedingungen von etwa 40-60% Übertaktungspotential redet, lohnt das für Otto-Normal-OCCer auch 

Aber das ist ja alles Ansichtssache. Erklärt aber etwas die Kritik einiger OC-User, die sich halt eigentlich versprechen Durch OC nennenswert mehr Leistung aus der CPU zu holen.

Am Ende ist es eh Wurst, viele kommen heute noch mit der Leistung von übertakteten 1st Gen Core i Prozesoren aus.


----------



## Andinistrator (23. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwas fehlt...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Oktober 2015)

Der Seitendeckel!


----------



## Andinistrator (23. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Der Seitendeckel!



 Der passt nimmer drauf, ich hab auf der Rückseite total rumgesaut


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Oktober 2015)

jnwiefern? Ist die Schmutzschicht so dick?^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2015)

ne da hat sich schon so viel Salz gesammelt  So lang wartet man nicht auf den i7, tss.


----------



## Andinistrator (23. Oktober 2015)

Äh... ok 

Wie baue ich die Lüfter für beste Kühlleistung? Der DH15 hat noch 2 dicke Kühler dabei. Momentan habe ich  2 vorn, einer hinten, CPU Kühler bläst nach hinten - im Bild Richtung Silent Wing.

Am Überlegen bin ich, ob ich den CPU Kühler nach oben drehe und 1-2 Abdeckung vom R5 öffnen sollte... . Dann wird warme Luft nach hinten und nach oben geblasen.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Oktober 2015)

Würde ich mir jetzt einen neuen GamingPC bauen,würde ich auch klar auf Skylake setzen.So riesig ist der preisliche Unterschied zu Haswell auch nicht mehr,also finde ich.
Kann ja sein,dass man sich doch ärgert,warum man nicht auf die aktuellere Plattform gesetzt hat,zB wenn man von 8GB auf 16GB aufrüsten will,und DDR3 RAM dann plötzlich so teuer ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

> Am Überlegen bin ich, ob ich den CPU Kühler nach oben drehe und 1-2  Abdeckung vom R5 öffnen sollte... . Dann wird warme Luft nach hinten und  nach oben geblasen.


Das wäre mal ein Selbstversuch und niemand kann wirklich sagen ob es Früchte trägt, generell reicht die klassische Anordnung und ob ein zusätzlicher Lüfter im Deckel was bringt wirst du dann sehen


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Dir ist schon klar, das er dann die warme Luft von der Grafikkarte ansaugt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei der TDP hätte ich da nen scythe ninja aufgesetzt und nur die caselüfter benutzt. Hatte ich jahrelang mit nem pentium e5200@3,9ghz so laufen


----------



## Andinistrator (24. Oktober 2015)

Das könnte sein, also die Wärme der GPU Backplate.

Der DH 15 hat zwei Lüfter, d.h. einer in der Mitte, den zweiten entweder vorn oder hinten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2015)

Versuchs erst mal nur mit dem mittleren, normal sollte des langen. Hab zwar nicht den dh15, aber nen anderen tower, den man so mit lüftern bestücken kann.
Bis etwa 4 Ghz hat das meinen Xeon x3430 gut gepackt, danach einmal Mitte, einmal hinten.. Etwas besser, so 6-8k runter bei meinem tower, der hat aber sehr enge Lamellen.
Das ist eben ausprobieren und die frage, was will ich.

Max. Silence, dann so wenige lüfter wie es geht bei niedriger Drehzahl,  max. Kühlleistung,  dann viele lüfter.... 
Dein Kuhlkonzept wirst du selbst finden müssen, wenn du es optimal möchtest.

Edit:
Misst du bitte mal den Abstand der Verschraubung für den cpu-kühler? 
Suche nen halter für sonic tower auf 115x


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2015)

@Andinistrator

Dein DPP11 850 Watt bläst die Abluft unten raus ? 

Und die Lüfter der Graka blasen auch nicht auf den Kühlkörper, sondern entgegengesetzt ? 

Junge Junge, alles neue Technik, da muss ich was verpasst haben


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Naja, wer schon den OCK benutzt.


----------



## Andinistrator (24. Oktober 2015)

hier stand Quatsch


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Oh man, du weisst nicht mal wie der airflow deines Netzteils funktioniert. 
Aber bevor wir dir es verraten, erklär mal wie durch einen saugenden Lüfter die Luft wieder rausgehen soll?


----------



## Gripschi (24. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, du weisst nicht mal wie der airflow deines Netzteils funktioniert.
> Aber bevor wir dir es verraten, erklär mal wie durch einen saugenden Lüfter die Luft wieder rausgehen soll?


Pssst!

Lass Ihn selbst drauf kommen 

Bin aber auch ein Freund von NT die ins Case blasen.

Wobei ein Bekannter grillte mal seins mit nem FX...


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber bevor wir dir es verraten, erklär mal wie durch einen saugenden Lüfter die Luft wieder rausgehen soll?



Die wird da drin gespeichert. Für schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2015)

@Gripschi

Wie schaffst Du es denn, das dein Netzteil ins Gehäuse bläst ? 

Schon wieder ne neue Technik auf dem Markt, die ich verpasst habe ?


----------



## Andinistrator (24. Oktober 2015)

Sorry - mein Fehler. Das NT saugt natürlich von unten.

Habe ich mich doch tatsächlich mal geirrt und schon "" ihr euch dran auf  Sonst recharchier ich sauber, muss aber zugeben... das NT ist jetzt nicht das interessanteste Teile (schweiß egal, soll so viel bringen wie ich brauch) für mich.


----------



## flotus1 (24. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem du ja bisher mit allem Recht hattest was du so schreibst musst du das verstehen


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @Gripschi
> 
> Wie schaffst Du es denn, das dein Netzteil ins Gehäuse bläst ?
> 
> Schon wieder ne neue Technik auf dem Markt, die ich verpasst habe ? [emoji38]


Naja bei meinem Gehäuse ist das sogar so.
Aber warum das so ist, das wäre zu viel Hilfe.


----------



## Andinistrator (24. Oktober 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Nachdem du ja bisher mit allem Recht hattest was du so schreibst musst du das verstehen


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

In der Hoffnung dass du weisst wo die warme Luft hingeht.

Wozu ist denn jetzt der OCK überhaupt da dran?
Hast du noch LN2 über?


----------



## Maddrax111 (24. Oktober 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Nachdem du ja bisher mit allem Recht hattest was du so schreibst musst du das verstehen




Auch Doctor Stephen Skylake kann sich doch mal irren.


----------



## Andinistrator (24. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2015)

Andi kannst du mir bitte mal den gewindeabstand auf dem Noctua mounting kit messen?


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Wie baue ich die Lüfter für beste Kühlleistung? Der DH15 hat noch 2 dicke Kühler dabei. Momentan habe ich  2 vorn, einer hinten, CPU Kühler bläst nach hinten - im Bild Richtung Silent Wing.
> 
> Am Überlegen bin ich, ob ich den CPU Kühler nach oben drehe und 1-2 Abdeckung vom R5 öffnen sollte... . Dann wird warme Luft nach hinten und nach oben geblasen.



Lass das. Hol dir lieber einen zusätzlichen Silent Wing, mach die hintere Abdeckung ab und häng den Silent Wing ausblasend über den CPU Kühler. 
WENN du der Meinung bist das zusätzliche Kühlung notwendig ist.

Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


----------



## Andinistrator (24. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Andi kannst du mir bitte mal den gewindeabstand auf dem Noctua mounting kit messen?



Welchen? Von Gewinde zu Gewinde (Montagebrücken) 85mm. Oder meinst du die Höhe zum Mainboard? Ich kann bis zu 64m hohen RAM haben.


----------



## Andinistrator (24. Oktober 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lass das. Hol dir lieber einen zusätzlichen Silent Wing, mach die hintere Abdeckung ab und häng den Silent Wing ausblasend über den CPU Kühler.
> WENN du der Meinung bist das zusätzliche Kühlung notwendig ist.
> 
> Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse



Super Link


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2015)

ne den Abstand der Gewinde auf den Montagebrücken, danke


----------



## Andinistrator (25. Oktober 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ne den Abstand der Gewinde auf den Montagebrücken, danke



Der ist immer 85mm, d.h. die zwei Löcher an der Kühler-Unterseite. Je nach Sockel sind die Montagebrücken verschieden, um auf diesen Abstand zu kommen. Hier sind 3 Löcher, sodass der Abstand immer 85mm ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

jo, i know, jetzt muss ich nur noch messen wie das beim Sonic Tower ist. bei einem der Tower ist mir nämlich das mounting kit über den Jordan gegangen.

EDIT:
Gemessen, hm,  85mm wäre bei innenabstand ok, ich fürchte aber das ist Mitte Gewinde zu Mitte Gewinde?


----------



## Andinistrator (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja - ich dachte das hättest du gemeint, also von Schraube zu Schraube.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2015)

Lochabstände sidn für mich als Dipl.Ing. selbstverständlich als Lochmitte zu Lochmitte zu nennen.

Ist auch technisch so standarddisiert  Aber kein Ding, dann passt das ja sogar 
Genial.


----------



## Andinistrator (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke - dann reden wir seit XX Beiträgen vom Gleichen


----------



## Andinistrator (4. November 2015)

Endlich ist er da


----------



## flotus1 (4. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich dachte schon mein Lieblingsthread würde ins Archiv verschwinden.


----------



## Andinistrator (4. November 2015)

Niemals... aber Pluto fehlt


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. November 2015)

Ich bin doch da?


----------



## Andinistrator (4. November 2015)

Er lebt noch. Pluto ich hab einen Kühler vom DH15 über. Im Bild sieht man... rechts ist kein Platz mehr frei, der RAM ist im Weg. Wenn ich den Links hinklemme, dass wäre es ein durchgehender Strom Lüfter an Lüfter... aber vielleicht doch besser oben einen? Was meinst du?

PS: Das System ist wirklich - auch ungeschlossen - sehr leise


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2015)

klemm den in de rmitte doch an den rechten turm und den zeiten hinter den linken, 
müsste doch auch gehen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. November 2015)

Natürlich lebe ich noch^^

Lass ihn doch weg? Musst ihn ja nicht zwingend verbauen


----------



## Andinistrator (4. November 2015)

Naja mal schauen, ich bin jetzt noch dabei Windoof 7 + Update 10 zu installieren, natürlich auf der M2 SSD. Geht ab wie Schnitzel


----------



## hoffgang (5. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Er lebt noch. Pluto ich hab einen Kühler vom DH15 über. Im Bild sieht man... rechts ist kein Platz mehr frei, der RAM ist im Weg. Wenn ich den Links hinklemme, dass wäre es ein durchgehender Strom Lüfter an Lüfter... aber vielleicht doch besser oben einen? Was meinst du?
> 
> PS: Das System ist wirklich - auch ungeschlossen - sehr leise



Ok, nur das ich das korrekt verstehe:

Du preist den D15 hier im Forum an, als bestes der besten, als ultimativer Kühler für die beste CPU und wenn du ihn dann selbst verbaust musst du auf einen der 2 Lüfter verzichten weil er Probleme mit dem Ram macht?

Großartig...
Der Wunderkühler wird doch die Möglichkeit bieten den Lüfter einfach nach oben zu verschieben um so Platz für den Ram darunter zu bieten. 

Sorry wenn das bösartig klingt, aber du hast den D15 so oft anhand irgendwelcher Tests den Leuten empfohlen, teilweise bei absurden Preisen ohne dich auch nur eine Minute selbst von dessen Leistung zu überzeugen. Und jetzt kommt DAS dabei raus...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2015)

Na das dee d15 als kühler top ist, steht ja außer Frage, die Einschränkungen sind aber eben nicht ohne.
Wie immer bei so ausladenden Kühlern.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. November 2015)

Naja links hätte ich noch Platz, aber zwei den dannso nah an den Siltent Wing zu setzen... hat glaube ich keinen Effekt. Entweder ich mach den noch oben als output, unten hinters NT als input (da sind aber die Kabel im Weg) oder über mein TFT als Sommer-Gesichtsbelüftung per Gehäuse angeschlossen. Ich muss mal mit dem Mainboard zumspielen... irgendwo bringe ich den noch unter.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. November 2015)

Versetz doch stattdessen den Silentwing.


----------



## hoffgang (5. November 2015)

Oder setz den zweiten Lüfter des D15 einfach etwas nach oben, über den RAM. Das sollte doch wohl möglich sein.

Kann mir doch keiner erzählen dass man sich nen Doppeltower mit 2 Lüftern kauft nur um 50% der Lüfterleistung dann als Gesichtskühlung im Sommer zu benutzen... 

Und in anderen Threads dann was von OC Reserve und ähnlichem erzählt.
Wenn du das Ding nicht eingebaut bekommst, wie kannst du dann anderen Usern die anscheinend gleiche Kombi aus Ram und Kühler auch noch empfehlen? Und das noch explizit mit dem Verweis auf 2 140er Lüfter...


----------



## Meroveus (5. November 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder setz den zweiten Lüfter des D15 einfach etwas nach oben, über den RAM. Das sollte doch wohl möglich sein.
> 
> Kann mir doch keiner erzählen dass man sich nen Doppeltower mit 2 Lüftern kauft nur um 50% der Lüfterleistung dann als Gesichtskühlung im Sommer zu benutzen...
> 
> ...



Oha, da muss sich aber wer Luft machen


----------



## hoffgang (5. November 2015)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Oha, da muss sich aber wer Luft machen



Das Wortspiel, grandios


----------



## Andinistrator (5. November 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder setz den zweiten Lüfter des D15 einfach etwas nach oben, über den RAM. Das sollte doch wohl möglich sein.
> 
> Kann mir doch keiner erzählen dass man sich nen Doppeltower mit 2 Lüftern kauft nur um 50% der Lüfterleistung dann als Gesichtskühlung im Sommer zu benutzen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Hoffgang, 
wie geht es dir heute? Linker Fuß? Schlecht geschlafen? "Verstehen Sie Spaß"?

Klar bau ich den zweiten Lüfter ein. Warum empfehle ich den? Gibt es einen besseren für 80-100€? Siltent-OC-Gaming-PC?

1.Die Standardbauweise ist den zweiten Lüfter als Output zu nutzen
2. Ich wollte es aber so... ich klemm den bisschen höher und gut ist.
3. und wenn ich ganz gut drauf bin


----------



## Softy (5. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> 1.Die Standardbauweise ist den zweiten Lüfter als Output zu nutzen
> 2. Ich wollte es aber so... ich klemm den bisschen höher und gut ist.
> 3. und wenn ich ganz gut drauf bin



Das ist falsch. Das 2. Bild ist die Standardinstallation. 

zu 3.: Ein dritter Lüfter bringt so gut wie nichts. Ich habs ausprobiert, macht höchstens 2-3°C Differenz, also eher im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit.


----------



## hoffgang (5. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Klar bau ich den zweiten Lüfter ein. Warum empfehle ich den? Gibt es einen besseren für 80-100€? Siltent-OC-Gaming-PC?



Es gibt Alternativen mit gleicher Kühlleistung (leiser) bei minimal weniger Reserven für OC und das unter 80€.
Also insofern hast du Recht, in der Preiskategorie 80-100€ ist das der Beste.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (5. November 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt Alternativen mit gleicher Kühlleistung (leiser) bei minimal weniger Reserven für OC und das unter 80€.
> Also insofern hast du Recht, in der Preiskategorie 80-100€ ist das der Beste.



   Der Genesis ist ebenso gut. Da hat man dann auch keine Probleme mit dem RAM.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. November 2015)

"Problem" ist sicher zu viel, es passt als wegen dem RAM nicht exakt in die Mitte, sondern ich muss den zweiten Küfter ein paar mm nach oben setzten. Eine evtl. Leistungseinbuse ist in °C sicher nicht messbar. Ich wollte einfach den besten Kühler, der Prolimatech Black Genesishat lag schon hinter Noc. Vorgänger D14 und kam daher nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## Gripschi (5. November 2015)

Andi das Problem ist ehr deine Brecheisen Methode um Skylake an den User zu bringen die Ihn stört.

Das mit den Noctua stört denk Ich nur weil du es zu sehr angepriesen hast. 

Und in dem Moment das passende Ventil war. Achte halt drauf das du explezit evtl Probleme erwähnst.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2015)

Für Skylake muss es nicht der D15 sein. Es gibt genug andere Kühler, mit denen man problemlos 4,5GHz erreichen kann und mehr lohnt sich sowieso nicht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (5. November 2015)

Und hier liegt er vorne. Mal liegt der eine vorne, mal der andere. Letztendlich ist es geschmackssache. :ka.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. November 2015)

Den DH-15 wollte ich nicht "anpreisen", das er nicht im PL ist sieht der Blinde. Ich hatte nur div. Tests gelesen, es sind lediglich Nuancen. Ich hatte ja in dem Sinne keine echte Budgetgrenze. Nur beim DELL 27 Zoll war ich der Meinung... für den Preis bekomme ich 2x den 25er.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2015)

Wenn du ihn dir gekauft hast, macht das ja nichts. Ist eben deine Überzeugung.
Nur kommt es mir ab und an so vor als wenn du den Kühler als einzig brauchbaren anpreist und alle anderen mehr oder weniger nichts taugen.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. November 2015)

Weil ich ihn gestern/heute 2x erwähnt hatte... in xxx Builds gebe ich be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho als Empfehlung ab, müsste ich nachzählen wahrscheinlich am meisten den Thermalright HR-02 Macho.


----------



## hoffgang (5. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Weil ich ihn gestern/heute 2x erwähnt hatte... in xxx Builds gebe ich be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho als Empfehlung ab, müsste ich nachzählen wahrscheinlich am meisten den Thermalright HR-02 Macho.



Sagen wir einfach, in der Vergangenheit hatte nicht nur Threshold diese Wahrnehmung. Und Aussagen wie "Der Beste Kühler für die beste CPU" (freies Zitat) lesen sich irgendwie nach anpreisen... Dazu immer wieder der gleiche Link zum D15. Also ja, man könnte durchaus diesen Eindruck gewinnen.


----------



## Andinistrator (5. November 2015)




----------



## Grestorn (5. November 2015)

Woah. Wenn ich die Images sehe, weiß ich wieder, wieso ich eine externe Wasserkühlung habe. Und die scheint auch nicht wirklich aufwendiger zu installieren zu sein. 

Das Teil ist das absolute Monster! Und da kommt ja noch die GraKa dazu... Irgendwann wirbelt man so viel Luft wild in dem Gehäuse herum, dass die Kühlleistung gar nicht mehr gut sein kann, geschweige denn leise...


----------



## Andinistrator (5. November 2015)

Da ich die Kiste erst gestern fertig habe... nach dem was ich gelesen habe läuft der i7 6700k stabil bei 4.7GHz, dass sollte der Kühler stemmen. Der Zusammenbau dauert 10-15 Minuten.

Die Luft wirbelt nicht willkürlich im Gehäuse, sondern wird bei mir von zwei Frontlüftern zum Kühler geblasen, durch den Kühler gezogen und wieder raus gesogen.

Wie das aussieht ist mir persönlich egal, weil das Ding seinen nutzen erfüllen soll. Wer Sichtfenster im Tower hat um das Innenleben zu bewundern... naja ich hab ein IPS Pannel zum Reinschaun


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Da ich die Kiste erst gestern fertig habe... nach dem was ich gelesen habe läuft der i7 6700k stabil bei 4.7GHz, dass sollte der Kühler stemmen. Der Zusammenbau dauert 10-15 Minuten.


Du hast gelesen, das irgendjemand den 6700K stabil bei 4,7GHz hat und meinst deiner schafft das jetzt auch ohne Probleme?

Davon ab empfinde ich deinen Noctua, oder auch ähnliche Kühler, als völligen Overkill.
Du hast vielleicht 3-5°C weniger und bezahlst dafür 30€ mehr als ich für meinen UH12S.
Dazu noch die Kompatibilitätsprobleme bei dem Riesending.
Aber jeder halt so wie er mag.

Aber jetzt wo es mir auffällt, wieviel Grad hast du denn bei Prime und in Spielen?


----------



## Andinistrator (6. November 2015)

Ja - mehrfach habe ich 4.7Ghz gelesen, auf YT gesehen. Natürlich geht es noch höher, nicht jede CPU ist gleich. Wenn es 3-5°C ist es für mich i.O. und 30 "mehrwert", passt! Den zweiten Lüfter habe ich gestern locker über den RAM eingebaut und hat dicke Luft im R5. 

Gespielt habe ich noch nicht wirklich etwas, daher kann ich die Temperatur noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2015)

Spiel mal 2 Prime und nenn dann mal die temps, das sollte der Test für oc sein, und ist zumindest temperature chemisch ne echte Herausforderung. 
2 prime sollte auch fehlerfrei laufen, denn sonst wird der takt wohl nicht stabil sein bei alltagsnutzung.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Spiel mal 2 Prime und nenn dann mal die temps, das sollte der Test für oc sein, und ist zumindest temperatur


Das kann ich mal testen, weiß aber nicht nicht wie es dieses WE aussieht. Wo kann man dieses "2 Prime" laden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2015)

Such mal prime 95


----------



## Andinistrator (6. November 2015)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Such mal prime 95



Danke.
Prime95 - Download - CHIP

Was verwenden die Kollegen in YT um im Spiel FPS, CPU, °C,... anzuzeigen?

Gibt es (von Asus) ein Tool wo ich auch manuell außerhalb vom UEFI meine Lüfter steuern kann?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2015)

das Programm Prime95 lastet nur die cpu aus, udn zeit damit eine art worst case Szenario bzgl. Belastung, Stabilität und Temperatur.
Wenn die Temp da passt, erreichst du im alltag niemals ein kritisches niveau. Stabilität ist so ne Sache, Das ist zwar n guter indikator, aber die Realität ist doch anders. Nur weil Prime durch läuft, muss der PC nichjt Rockstable sein. Linx ist da ebenso n Programm und findet noch mehr Fehler beim OC.
Und Trozdem kann sogar das manchmal durchlaufen und im Alltag reagiert alles seltsam.

OC ist eben keine  echte Wissenschaft


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. November 2015)

Wobei Linx weniger heizt als Prime.

Was die Lüftersteuerung angeht benutze ich von Asus Fanxpert (Teil der AI Suite). Hat zwar seine Macken, funktioniert aber gut. Sonst geht auch Speedfan, was aber weniger einsteigerfreundlich ist.


----------



## Tobi1328 (6. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Was verwenden die Kollegen in YT um im Spiel FPS, CPU, °C,... anzuzeigen?


Ich weiß zwar nicht genau welches Youtube Video du meinst, aber das kann z.B. der MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. November 2015)

Danke soweit. Ich meinte solche Benchmark Tools bei YouTube, welche da immer direkt alles anzeigen.

Was ist dann ein guter Wert bei Prime 95, wenn man dieses Stresstest ausführt?


----------



## Softy (6. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Was ist dann ein guter Wert bei Prime 95, wenn man dieses Stresstest ausführt?



Ein guter Wert ist, wenn die Temperaturen im Rahmen bleiben und der Rechner nicht abschmiert.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. November 2015)

Okeee...  Was ist im Rahmen? 60°C bei 4.0Ghz? Das zeigt das komische Tool von der Tastatur an. Beim Speedfan bin ich über 10°C darunter... .


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2015)

80° kannst du auch noch laufen lassen. Die Temperatur erreichst du unter normalen Umständen sowieso nicht. Daher macht es nichts, wenn die CPU dann so hoch geht.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Okeee...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lad Dir mal Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP runter. Das ist zuverlässig und bietet ein praktisches Gadget für den Desktop.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2015)

Ja ja, Die Gadgets und Windows 10. 
Als Windows 8 auf den markt kam hat Microsoft gesagt, dass die Gadgets plötzlich alle unsicher sind und das Einfalltor für Viren sind und hat den Kram abgeschaltet.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. November 2015)

Seltsam aber auch...vielleicht haben sie ganz zufällig dann eine Lücke gefunden xD


----------



## Softy (6. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja, Die Gadgets und Windows 10.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist kein Gadget im herkömmlichen Sinne 

Das kannst Du im Programm selbst aktivieren, egal, ob Windows Gadgets möglich sind oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2015)

Ich lobe mir Drittprogramme, damit ich die Gadgets auch unter Windows 10 nutzen kann.
Komisch, dass ich noch keine Viren bekomme habe. 
Ob sich Microsoft geirrt hat?


----------



## Softy (6. November 2015)

Wieso Drittprogramm? Du installierst Openhardwaremonitor und als zusätzliches Feature kannst Du Dir die ausgelesenen Werte auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2015)

Niemand, der bei Verstand ist, benutzt den Unsinn und ohne Drittprogramme lauen die Gadgets von Orbmu2k nicht.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wie Du jetzt von Openhardwaremonitor auf Orbmu2k kommst.  Schlaf Dich erstmal aus


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2015)

Ich rede von Gadgets unter Windows 7, die mit dem IE11 abgeschaltet wurden, weil Microsoft ja meint, dass sie alle unsicher sind und unter Windows 8 gab es die ja nicht mehr.
Da gab es Kacheln. Die so richtig beliebt waren.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2015)

Und ich rede von Openhardwaremonitor, das nicht das geringste damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2015)

Und ich rede davon, dass niemand, der bei Verstand ist, sich so einen Unsinn auf den Rechner schiebt.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2015)

Openhardwaremonitor bietet umfassende Informationen zu CPU- und GPU-Auslastung und -temperatur in einem praktischen Desktop-Gadget (und funktioniert auch ohne Drittprogramme unter Windows 7-10). Wenn das für Dich Unsinn ist, kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2015)

niemand braucht solche Programme.
Wenns läuft, sind die Temperaturen unwichtig und wenns nicht läuft, ist es Schnuppe, ob die CPU 100° hat oder nicht.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> niemand braucht solche Programme.
> Wenns läuft, sind die Temperaturen unwichtig und wenns nicht läuft, ist es Schnuppe, ob die CPU 100° hat oder nicht.



Das ist totaler Quatsch. Natürlich sind Parameter wie Spannung, Temperatur in Relation zu  CPU- und GPU-Auslastung wichtig für einen stabilen Betrieb. Für einen Luschi wie Dich, der nix übertaktet, hast Du aber natürlich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andinistrator (6. November 2015)

Was mich grad noch wundert ist das im CPU-Z der RAM DDR4 2133Mhz statt 3200Mhz angezeigt werden.

Ich hab mal im BIOS geschaut, da ist aber schon 3200 mal so drin, die Frequenzy aber nur bei 2133.


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. November 2015)

Das XMP Profil geladen?


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2015)

Du musst den RAM im Bios auch auf den Wert einstellen, den du haben willst.
Der RAM wird vom Bios immer nur als 2133er RAM erkannt, was anderes kann das Bios nicht.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. November 2015)

Ah ok, vielen Dank! Ich suchte mit den Wolf ab, im Bios wird 2133 angezeigt, selektiert ist aber 3200.

Nächstes Ding:
Witcher 3 Radeon R9 390 nitro: "Der Anzeigetreiber "AMD driver" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt."

Da muss man noch eine Beta Version laden:
SAPPHIRE Technology
Catalyst 15.10 Beta Driver for Windows 10 , 8.1 , 7 64-Bit
V15.201.1151.1005


----------



## Andinistrator (9. November 2015)

Ich glaub ich steh im Wald 

Fallout 4 kann noch nicht installiert werden, da es noch nicht veröffentlicht  wurde.

Steam... warum geht es nicht ohne den Müll


----------



## FlyingPC (9. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich steh im Wald



Obwohl der Pre-load schon begonnen hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2015)

Der Fluch von DRM


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. November 2015)

DRM ist eben immer nur ein Hindernis für den legalen Käufer


----------



## Andinistrator (9. November 2015)

Naja runterladen muss ich es auch noch... das dauert auch 3h... man liest aber das es heute um 22 Uhr losgehen soll. Könnte etwas später mit dem Heiabubu werden heute


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2015)

Lach, na gott sei dank kannst du wenigstens was laden, ich hab derzeit massiv probleme mit meinem lte@home


----------



## Andinistrator (9. November 2015)

Es müsste gehen wenn ich es runtergeladen habe wenn ich eine VPN nach Australien aufbaue und dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Also nachdem ich gestern mal in Fallout 4 im Blechkasten rumgelaufen/-geballert war/hatte und mich ein wenig umgesehen habe... die Grafik ist jetzt kein Witcher 3, das Spiel läuft aber auf höchsten Einstellungen mit der R9 390 nitro immer zwischen 55-60FPS, also absolut flüssig.

Ich hatte jetzt vergessen auf die Auslastung der Threads zu schauen... .


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Januar 2016)

Da fiel mir noch ein Argument ein, in Anbetracht anstehnder VR Brillen. Oculus Rift hätte gern 4 USB Anschlüsse, 3 davon sollen USB3.0 (3x 500 MByte/s*) sein.
CES 2016: Oculus Rift kostet 699 Euro - Auslieferung ab dem 28. MÃ¤rz | heise online

Mit einem Haswell Mainboard gibt es nur 8x PCI2.0 (500 MByte/s*) an der PCH, da müssten min. 3/8 ungeshared diesem USB3.0 zur Verfügung stehen. Das gibt es nicht, und wenn dann nur mit teuren Switchen. Oder man muss irgendwie aus den 16 PCI3.0 an der CPU einen Steckplatz frei haben, welcher neben der GPU noch 2-4 lanes für eine  USB 3.0 Steckkarte frei hat, welche sich dann die lanes mit der GPU teilt.

Da lohnt sich ein Skylake Z170 Chipsatz mit Prüfung vom Mainboard schon gleich mehr, hier muss nicht lange nach USB3.0 ungeshared gesucht werden und man brauch nix an der northbridge anschließen

*Alles Bruttowerte


----------



## Shaav (14. Januar 2016)

Steht denn überhaupt schon fest, dass die Rift diese Anschlüsse zum Datentransport braucht? Vielleicht braucht die auch nur eine gute Stromversorgung für die Displays.


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Januar 2016)

Wäre in jedem Fall denkbar, gibt eigentlich nur wenig Möglichkeiten:
A) Stromversorgung 500vs 900 mA
B) Datenübertragung 500 vs 985 MB/s
C) Oculus hat beides getrennt, d.h. pro Kabel entweder Strom oder Daten

Raus kam dabei
1x 3.0 USB port for the headset
1x 3.0 USB port for the 3D Positional Tracker
1x 3.0 USB port for Oculus Touch (available at a later date)
1x 2.0 USB port for Xbox wireless controller
https://support.oculus.com/hc/en-us/articles/214825888-USB-compatibility


----------



## Adi1 (14. Januar 2016)

Shaav schrieb:


> Steht denn überhaupt schon fest, dass die Rift diese Anschlüsse zum Datentransport braucht?



Ja, definitiv

ich warte sowieso erst mal ab, 

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Teil kurzfristig der Knaller wird


----------



## Andinistrator (14. Januar 2016)

Das sollte man auch. Wer sich als normaler Gamer nicht im Raum bewegen will, sondern einfach nur Solitär oder Minesweeper auf einem "gefühlten" 72 Zoll(?) Screen erleben will, der braucht z.B. nur die Brille, hat meist schon einen PS4 oder XBOX Controller und sein Lieblingsheadset. So ein Starter-Set hatte ich bisher bei HTC noch nicht gelesen. Wenn dann sollte es aber die beste Bildqualität liefern.


----------

